# My Spines Downhill battle!



## chomps1211

Yes,.. pun intended!

I have posted a lot about my recent back and arthritis problems in the "Today I Hate" thread, but since I was having so many issues lately I was starting to feel like I was monopolizing the thread. 

I thought since there have been a few X-rays posted lately, (_...Slyder, really bummed hearing about your daughters arm man!_) I thought I'd show you folks exactly what I'm talking about when I say my back is getting worse.

The first X-ray for each view was taken about 4-5 years ago by my arthritis doctor! The second was taken late this summer when I had to go in for my first Chiropractors visit! I think you will probably agree with me (...and the doc.) that the changes are Not for the better! (I took thes pics with my cell phone at the dr's office, so apologies for the quality!)

4 years ago:








6 months ago:








I was genuinely _shocked_ when I first saw the 2nd AP view from this summer!! I couldn't believe how abruptly my spine makes that sharp *S* turn from my pelvis!! :blink:  

Lateral view 4 y/a:








Lat view 6 mo ago.









Fun stuff, eh? :dunno: :dizzy: And I haven't even got the F'd up cervical views to show you! :blink: This along with the more frequent and severe arthritis flares I've been getting has had me quite frustrated of late! 

Anyway, I'm not looking for sympathy or "poor 'Ol chomps." I Just didn't want anyone thinking I was doing all this whining over some minor little wussy shit! I've been living with varying degrees of chronic mild to acutely painful shit of one sort or another for the better part of the last 25+ years!

And while I almost always manage to get to work! I even manage to get out and do a fair amount of _fun_ shit like MTB, Snowboarding, hiking, kayak etc. _But,_ I also (apparently) spend a fair amount of time with a,.. for lack of a better word, Serious,.. maybe even grumpy, pissed off look on my face! I guess I don't notice it because I'm just trying to focus on ignoring the pain and getting thru my day at those times! That sometimes takes a _LOT_ of concentration to accomplish! So,...??? 

Hence my attitude towards the numb nuts strangers when they give me that, "Smile, it's can't be that bad" shit! I love to laugh and have a good time! But I have never been one of those ppl who walk around with a shit eating grin, happy go lucky all the time! 

_...Sincere apologies to those of you who are "happy" all the time!_ (I hate you all BTW!)  lol!

It's been a long time since these physical problems have kept my down for more than a few days, and missing all the damn fine snowboarding the last 3 weeks, (...best damn season here in MI for decades! This Jan. set an _all time_ record for snowfall by more than *20+ inches!!*) All this has understandably had me even more frustrated, angry and on edge! 

...and since my family doesn't understand the attraction to going out in the cold for hours/days at a time, I get absolutely _NO_ sympathy there!

I just needed to rant 'n' rave a bit over my frustration, and I figured if _anybody_ would understand my disappointment and anger over this, it would be the people here! (...sarcastic jabs and "F.U. Wussy" cracks and all!) :laugh: :thumbsup:



-edit-
I feel I should also add that Snowboarding? This is one of those things that when I'm out shredding it,.. I definitely have that shit eating grin glued on my face!!!!  And because prior to the return of these physical problems? I was _finally_ in a position to get out a _LOT_ more than I could the last two seasons! That's why missing out lately has had me in such a foul, pissy, whining little Beee-atch mood!


----------



## ksup3erb

chomps1211 said:


> Yes,.. pun intended!
> 
> I have posted a lot about my recent back and arthritis problems in the "Today I Hate" thread, but since I was having so many issues lately I was starting to feel like I was monopolizing the thread.
> 
> I thought since there have been a few X-rays posted lately, (_...Slyder, really bummed hearing about your daughters arm man!_) I thought I'd show you folks exactly what I'm talking about when I say my back is getting worse.
> 
> The first X-ray for each view was taken about 4-5 years ago by my arthritis doctor! The second was taken late this summer when I had to go in for my first Chiropractors visit! I think you will probably agree with me (...and the doc.) that the changes are Not for the better! (I took thes pics with my cell phone at the dr's office, so apologies for the quality!)
> 
> 4 years ago:
> View attachment 40593
> 
> 
> 6 months ago:
> View attachment 40601
> 
> 
> I was genuinely _shocked_ when I first saw the 2nd AP view from this summer!! I couldn't believe how abruptly my spine makes that sharp *S* turn from my pelvis!! :blink:
> 
> Lateral view 4 y/a:
> View attachment 40609
> 
> 
> Lat view 6 mo ago.
> View attachment 40617
> 
> 
> 
> Fun stuff, eh? :dunno: :dizzy: And I haven't even got the F'd up cervical views to show you! :blink: This along with the more frequent and severe arthritis flares I've been getting has had me quite frustrated of late!
> 
> Anyway, I'm not looking for sympathy or "poor 'Ol chomps." I Just didn't want anyone thinking I was doing all this whining over some minor little wussy shit! I've been living with varying degrees of chronic mild to acutely painful shit of one sort or another for the better part of the last 25+ years!
> 
> And while I almost always manage to get to work! I even manage to get out and do a fair amount of _fun_ shit like MTB, Snowboarding, hiking, kayak etc. _But,_ I also (apparently) spend a fair amount of time with a,.. for lack of a better word, Serious,.. maybe even grumpy, pissed off look on my face! I guess I don't notice it because I'm just trying to focus on ignoring the pain and getting thru my day at those times! That sometimes takes a _LOT_ of concentration to accomplish! So,...???
> 
> Hence my attitude towards the numb nuts strangers when they give me that, "Smile, it's can't be that bad" shit! I love to laugh and have a good time! But I have never been one of those ppl who walk around with a shit eating grin, happy go lucky all the time!
> 
> _...Sincere apologies to those of you who are "happy" all the time!_ (I hate you all BTW!)  lol!
> 
> It's been a long time since these physical problems have kept my down for more than a few days, and missing all the damn fine snowboarding the last 3 weeks, (...best damn season here in MI for decades! This Jan. set an _all time_ record for snowfall by more than *20+ inches!!*) All this has understandably had me even more frustrated, angry and on edge!
> 
> ...and since my family doesn't understand the attraction to going out in the cold for hours/days at a time, I get absolutely _NO_ sympathy there!
> 
> I just needed to rant 'n' rave a bit over my frustration, and I figured if _anybody_ would understand my disappointment and anger over this, it would be the people here! (...sarcastic jabs and "F.U. Wussy" cracks and all!) :eusa_clap: :laugh: :thumbsup:




Damn dude. I know for personal experience that spine (back, neck) pain can be debilitating. Hang in there. Are you getting muscle spasms? Doctor give you any muscle relaxants? It's not a solution, but it can help with the discomfort.


----------



## snowklinger

So...what is the Doc saying in terms of solutions? Therapy? I would try to find an old chinese person to look at those x-rays.

C'mon Chomps, it aint over! Yoga?! Get gnarly with your diet and drop 20lbs? 

Can u walk?

Get that medical too.


----------



## CassMT

this looks like a job for.....SuperWeed!


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


> So...what is the Doc saying in terms of solutions? *Therapy?* I would try to find an old chinese person to look at those x-rays.
> 
> _C'mon Chomps, it aint over! Yoga?! Get gnarly with your diet and drop 20lbs?_
> 
> Can u walk?...


Yeah! LOL _most_ days I can walk! 

The new Chiro I saw yesterday put me in traction for 10-15 minute. That along with the Psoas stretches I was doing the last 3-4 days did _wonders_! My back feels Much netter today! No shooting pains, no spasms! While I probably can't afford the 2-3 sessions a week he wants to do. (...and with the new ins. limiting me to 25 visits a year now!) :-/ 

I figure since the traction seemed to really help? I can probably afford the $200 "Teeters" inversion table I saw at CostCo, that along with maybe 2-3 Chiro visits a month for a month or two! Hopefully that will be good enough!

I have tried some yoga, but not unlike my search for a competent Dr? The beginners class I attended recently at my Gym, the dumb bitch running it was sooo bad. She didn't offer _any_ instruction whatsoever, even to those students where it was _obvious_ they were new & didn't know anything. She Just babbled off poses rapid fire one to the next, spouting a lot of "New Agey" mumbo jumbo between them! By trying to copy the others students there? I wound up pulling a hamstring so bad I limped for a week! :blink:

I would like to try again, with a _real_ beginners class with a _good_ instructor, but unless it's offered at the gym I already pay dues for? I will have to pay extra for it. Not a lot of coin for "extras" right now! Gotta pick n choose what I can afford to do! As I mentioned in the Today I hate thread, I am NOT dismissing any of the suggestions I've received. It's just I can only afford to try many of them one or two at a time.


....and _YES!!!_ You're absolutely right about the 20 lbs. (...more like 30 actually!) Now _that's_ gonna be HARD! 

But don't mistake my intent here! I haven't given up at all!!! I intend to stay well enough to keep boarding until _it_, extreme old age, or my back cripples me!  It's just been a VERY bad last 3 weeks! :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger

i've not done much yoga, but what i did, i did with a youtube instructor, she was awesome, paused and repeated without complaint!

not to mention she gave a free house call and had a bunch of hawt ass girlfriends too...lulz...


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


> i've not done much yoga, but what i did, i did with a youtube instructor, she was awesome, paused and repeated without complaint!
> 
> not to mention she gave a free house call and had a bunch of hawt ass girlfriends too...lulz...











...cuz _my_ kind of "clueless" *must* be a medical condition!!! LOL!
Of course,.. YouTube!!! Now why didn't I think of that! :dunno: 


(....best of all?? I can't be asked to leave for Gawking at all the Yoga panted bootyliciousness!)


----------



## slyder

I feel your pain literally. My L3-L4 isn't as bad of a curve as you have. Mine is degenerative disc with a buldge. 
Sneezing at times when my back goes out will drop me to my knee and literally cry with pain. I sometimes feel the sneeze and can get into a positon that helps. 

I swear by a great Chiropractor and they are not all the same. If you even need input I have 2 family members and a good friend I can always put you in contact with to ask a question or 2 of

This like you has really held my riding back, other factors as well. If I landed wrong off a mid size jump or on the flat from a bad landing ramp on a box it was very bad and I would be done instantly for that day or session

Last year I started trying an inversion table. OMG did that help. Then my Chiro started me on the traction table, again OMG the relief was incredible. 
Now I combine all this with some great stretches he gave me that have done wonders. My back hasn't felt this great in years !!!
PM me if you want info on the stretches to see if your Chiro will let you do them 

I hope you are able to find a combination that works for you and if you ever need or chat about backs hit me up. Been seeing my Chiro since 89, my job is very physical and he has kept me from having to change careers do to my back.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Perhaps a hot little Asian gal walking on your back, Rolfing, inversion and subversion....like a flotation tank...seriously REST tank restricted environmental stimulation therapy...have been interested since the 80's, did grad research with them and they can be an awesome tool.


----------



## Psi-Man

Whew, God bless you man.

My older brother has a pretty bad back. With a lot of PT and some diet changes...gluten free diet...he's doing pretty good.

The P90x yoga is good. At least that can get you accustomed to the stretching and moves and build some strength. After a couple weeks you will be able to take a class and not feel intimidated. Hell, I'll send you a copy to check it out if you want. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## MikeIn248

I don't know where you are in the Detroit area or anything about your medical coverage, but the U-M hospital system has a spine clinic with locations in both Ann Arbor and Livonia. I did a series of physical therapy appointments at the U-M hospital for some leg/pelvis/lower back problems related to an injury and thought the therapist was very good. Dude was even a snowboarder.


----------



## chomps1211

Hey everyone, thanks for the replies and well wishes. I want to answer some of them specifically and pm the others who offered some advice based on their own experiences. Since my appt. with the new Chiropractor on Sat. My back definitely feels better. Not 100%, but a vast improvement over the last two weeks. I even got out snowboarding yesterday for a few hours. I was worried I might b pushing my luck, but so far so good. (...I made a point of taking it rather slow and easy.) :thumbsup:

Obviously the guy I had been seeing, (...3 adjustments last week alone.) with little or no relief or improvement, I wont be going back to him. I have another appt. tomorrow for more traction therapy and adjustments. I am hopeful that there will be more improvement still. 

I haven't ignored or forgotten to get back and reply to these posts, but since I didn't have to spend another weekend flat on my back. I have been trying to catch up on some business and personal stuff I was behind on. I do want to get some more info & look into a few of the suggestions that were made here. 

Oh, wrathful! Wth is rolfing? I thought that was an interwebz acronym for laughing your ass of at someone! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Varza

Aw, man up and get out there and ride! Oh... you're already ahead of me on that one :huh:

But seriously, that kind of sucks, and I'm glad you're feeling better now! Not being able to go out and do the things I like to do (fencing, snowboarding) would drive me INSANE! So, to an extent, I think I can understand how you feel and felt during these past few weeks.

Also, I'm a bit afraid that this might be me in a couple years. My spine is shaped weird, eh, I'm built wrong, but I'm still young


----------



## jml22

Hey dude
You can get adjusted everyday for the rest of your life and it won't rehab your spnie
You need to actually do physical exercise to get an improvement.
When i say improvement though i don't mean reversal of the spondylophytes or any other scary word i mean you can move around without pain and things don't get worse.

So i bet everyone you've seen wants to beat up all those tight back muscles you have right?
Well What if those tight big back muscles are compensating for the little ones that attach to your spine and keep you from falling apart? Then now throw in failing large muscles you body's last thing it can do is lay bone done to help stabilize the area.
This takes time and dedication but you're at a point now where you can do something about it.

Don't be scared of disc bulges too, they heal.... if you get treated correctly, and 95% of the time, you need to do something on your own.


----------



## schuyler

sorry to hear about you back fellow Michigander.

If you haven't alread, look into Rolfing and/or Structural Integration and/or Myofascial release.

In the very least I think you will find it interesting, maybe it could help you as well, I don't doubt it.

Also if you haven't tried a foam roller for tight back muscles or fascia you might like to


----------



## DevilWithin

Best of luck on getting your back fixed up! 

Those X-rays look gnarly, but I have no idea what I'm looking at…I hope the new chiropractor works out and you make some progress on your weight loss / exercise goals. I've found that the hardest part of a new exercise / weight loss program is making the mental commitment. Once you do that it's a walk in the park. I think I read that doing something consistently for 3 or 4 weeks commits it to habit -- so just set some goals for the next month and commit to them.


----------



## RedRomo

I would suggest looking into buying a Nubax. It's what I used before my fusion at L4/L5 with hardware and what I still use daily. I had my surgery last April and I've been boarding every weekend this season pain free. After I come home I use my Nubax for about 15 minutes..and I'm good to go. I only visit my Chiro every once in a while for cervial adjustments now.


----------



## Art_mtl

Good luck with your treatments.
As for doing yoga if anybody is interested I found this site with few videos with levels from beginners to advanced: YOGA


----------



## chomps1211

Just finished assembling my new inversion table. Ironically, doing so really had my back screaming. After two short test sessions lasting less than two minutes ea? Wow! My back feels pretty damned good!!!! :yahoo:


Hopefully this isn't some placebo effect. But just as with the traction sessions @ the chiropractor,.. 80-90% improvement in reducing my level of discomfort and pain. I am very hopeful that this will help my situation and allow me to return to a higher level of physical activity (...re: hiking, boarding, MTB, etc!) and maybe even a return to the gym!!!! :thumbsup:

....a slow measured return, of course!


----------



## jml22

Inversion tables are great for it because it takes pressure off discs just like an adjustment... problem is if you stop doing it without fixing the actual cause of the pain and degeneration it won't do anything long term.
Most of this is core work but it's core work that is done properly. Most people suck in to contract their "core" but it's really not how you do it.
Easiest way to train it is to have a blood pressure cuff under your low back and practice breathing/contracting without making the BP cuff spike up.
It's actually extremely difficult for a lot of people out there.


----------



## chomps1211

I can't comment on breathing thing you were refering to, never heard of that before, but I was doing a lot of balance training during the summer and fall. Slack line, balance boards, stability disks, etc. All of which is supposed to be good for core conditioning. 

I have no doubt that the weight I've packed on the last 12-18 months has aggravated my back trouble. That in conjuction with the increasing frequency of the arthritis flares has drastically reduced my activity level over the last year. 

No excuses,.. Just stating the facts surrounding my situation. Each time I have tried to get back into some sort of regular exercise routine, my arthritis, my back, (...even my job!) would interfere. 

Between my arth flares and recent back problems, I haven't even been able go for a brisk walk lately to try and get some,.. _Any_ kind of exercise or simple cardio!!! This has made it next to impossible to do much about my weight gain, inactivity, etc. All of which as you no doubt know, further contributes to making the back and arthritis trouble that much worse. :blink: :dunno: Sort of a vicious cycle going there! (...hence my extreme level of frustration!) 

I'm hoping the inversion along with some effective chiropractic, will provide enough relief to allow me to do something about the very "conditioning" issues you mentioned.


----------



## jml22

Get out of pain first then start exercises
Well, do exercises that dont' cause pain

Waterloo's Dr. Spine, Stuart McGill - YouTube

Have a look


----------



## chomps1211

...for information purposes, and to pre-empt the inevitable "just do it" comments. My arthritic condition is called Palindromic Rheumatoid Arthritis. 

It is characterized by intermittent, extreme flare ups. It tends to show up in the hips, hands, shoulders, neck. 

This is not "Grandma's arthritis." Ie. waking up sore and achy, take some aspirin and go about your day. Between flares I generally don't have any aches or pain in my joints at all. But, when I do get a flare, it starts with a mild ache and progresses to extreme pain. By extreme I mean the affected joint/appendage is useless! I cannot move my arm, hand, neck without excruciating pain. Hip flares make it impossible to walk without screaming. No joke! :blink: (...thank god I haven't had a bad hip flare in a few years!)

Nsaid's, aspirin, even narcotics like vicodine don't even touch this pain. Massive doses of prednisone are the only thing that relieves the pain. And that generally takes 3-4 hours to take effect. (...frequent, chronic use of steroids however, has their own set of problems.) 

The point I'm making is,... I'm not just some pussy, whining and bitching about some little aches and pains. This shit incapacitates me when it hits. 

It _was_ somewhat controlled/manageable 3-4 years ago, I was in the gym 3-4 times a week religiously. I biked, paddled, hiked etc. between gym workouts. In the last year it has become more problematic and in recent months, I seem to get a flare after any visit to the gym. Regardless of how light the workout. (...oddly tho, usually not a problem when I go boarding!) :dunno:


----------



## jml22

Oh RA, ya relax and recover when you have flare ups!!!!
I thought you meant OA lol.
I hear of a lot of success in RA patients with diet changes. A lot of simple stuff like, replace milk with organic milk, limit breads to non mainstream bleached enriched flour breads etc..... that kind of stuff


----------



## chomps1211

*Situation Update!*

I thought I'd use this thread I'd forgotten about to update my situation with my back, since the "Gummer's Lament" thread was beginning to look like my own private bitch session, which wans't my intention for it!

Last thurs at work I did something while helping to load a skid of heavyweight freight onto the trailer, and lo and behold made my situation much worse! :blink: I had been working while in a fair amount of pain. I got spasms and nerve pain shooting thru my back, hips and leg when I was walking, standing, pushing,.. even when climbing in or out of the rig. _But_, once I was seated in my rig? I was perfectly fine driving! No spasms or problems shifting or double clutching! Sitting actually improved the pain and spasms I was getting! But now, After tweaking my back on that skid of freight, that's not the case anymore. 

The last hour or so of that night, I was getting some really painful shots of nerve pain while shifting or clutching. Every medium sized bump in the road was misery! I went home and even driving my little 5 spd manual focus was a bit of a problem once I was off the freeway and having to shift while driving thru town. I hoped it was just a temp thing, but friday at work,.. the entire night was like that! Obviously, it had become dangerous for me to be driving! 

I realized, If a bad jolt or spasm caused me to I pull my foot off the clutch or brake at the wrong moment? I could cause some real damage! So this time I had to report the Injury to my manager! Even if it meant getting written up. No avoiding now! I didn't want to end up killing or injuring anyone!

Well, to make a longer story somewhat shorter,.. This last week, I am on medical leave from work! Today is the last of my available sick days and I am waiting to hear if the Workman's Comp is going to approve my claim. 

On a side note, Mon. when I was in for a follow up, when I told the clinic doc that I had an Ortho/spine specialist appt. for Tues.? They informed me that once I saw him, I would NOT be seeing anyone from the clinic as they couldn't override or change any of his diagnosis or recommendations! In essence I would be dealing with this on "MY" dime!

So,.. I called and cancelled my appt. with him, called the clinic, told them and asked what I needed to do now for any follow up or work restrictions! They said they would contact the Workman's Comp insurance and get an approval for seeing an Ortho/spine guy! _And Get this_,... The guy I was going to see? He accepts workman's comp patients and they are going to get me an appt. *with him!!! * So with my back in worse condition, and with the nerve pain and spasms even more frequent and debilitating? I have to wait even longer to see the very same guy I was gonna see, and wait a week or more to find out where I stand as far as treatment options!!! 

*FM, F'ing L!!!!* Well, at least if the workman's comp claim is approved, any operation or PT I might need is no longer on my dime! I guess that's worth the cost of the pain I'm in! :dunno:

(...but I gotta say, I am sooooo over lying around all day on my ever increasingly fatter ass!!!) Dammit!! I really *need* to get some exercise soon, but I can't even stand for 5 min. without quickly being in agony!!! :huh:

This *really* sucks guys!!!! Damn! 

/rant?


----------



## larrytbull

chomps,

haven't gone through entirety of your threads, but have you tried an inversion table?
a lot of time the pain from bulging discs, can be relieved by using inversion. net effect is that the spine and disc are getting compressed by gravity and by relieving them of some if it buy way of inversion you could stop some of the pressure. 


Spine surgery is no joke, so research the heck out of it,and what ever they diagnose, make sure that you look into the less invasive techniques if avail.
Not sure if a neuro will do lower back, but if they will i would look at them vs ortho.

When I had ruptured disc at c5,c6,c7, the surgeon wanted to go in through front, and do a fusion. I told him no to fusion and, also suggested that I would prefer going in through an endescope from the rear. I was only out of work a total of 4 days. and in and out surgery in a day. 
been fine for the last 10 years and still have mobility in my neck with just a small scar at rear base of my neck, not really visibile vs a big scar if they had gone through the front. 
moral of story do your research, and don't be afraid to suggest alternative procedures with surgeon

good luck


----------



## killclimbz

Uh, back problems are some of the worst. So far I have avoided that path, but you just never know. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> chomps,
> 
> haven't gone through entirety of your threads, but have you tried an inversion table?
> a lot of time the pain from bulging discs, can be relieved by using inversion. net effect is that the spine and disc are getting compressed by gravity and by relieving them of some if it buy way of inversion you could stop some of the pressure...


I did! I was using my inversion table and it did relieve my back pain for a while. But that was earlier on with my back problems,.. Back when this seemed to be just an adjustment issue and I was seeing Chiropractors. But that all changed some weeks back after a seemingly minor tweak while driving my rig and bottoming out the air ride seat on a BIG hole in a cust parking lot.. Since then, the nerve pain stuff started, and the one time I tried the table? It was actually quite painful and it seemed to aggravate things with the nerve.

...besides, I asked the clinic doc about using it on monday. He was emphatic about Not using it. At least not until I see the specialist! :dunno: Seems prudent what with the MRI showing one of those bulges pressing up on my spinal cord! 

So, I'm gonna hold off on that for now!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

I feel for you. Aside from my lower back... That's minor compared to my neck, which is bent the wrong way due to a car accident


----------



## jml22

Try out this see if it helps at all
FixYourOwnBack.com
Also try a side plank, see if it helps,
Try a normal plank, see if it helps.
If any of them help in the slightest bit.... you're not too far gone to be rehabilitated out of the disc bulges.
IF symptoms get worse, when trying them. Wait to see your surgeon.


----------



## seant46

Just browsing but damn I could not imagine a back problem being very fun  You _seem_ to have a good attitude which will help in the recovery. All the best!



Also shout out to Jml for helping me a lot even when I was annoying :eusa_clap:


----------



## chomps1211

Saw the Ortho Spine specialist yesterday. As I suspected, I am probably going to opt for surgery! He said I have 3 options. 

1. Do nothing! Which is what I've _been_ doing, so est no bueno!

2. Steroid injections & PT. Which in the best case scenario, only works for less than 50% of people, AND would likely take several months before I could return to work. (...I've only got 60 days left on my FMLA if I want to keep my job!) Not to mention it's temporary and even if it worked? It would need to be done again in a few months!

3. Surgery. Probably be out another 2-4 weeks after! (...not sure if I would be cleared for return to full duty after, or light duty! Forgot to ask!)


I was planning on seeking a second opinion before letting anyone do any cutting, probably from a neurosurgeon _but_, It's a holiday week! I will probably have no chance of getting an appointment within the next week, and I don't have time to waste any more of my FMLA time off. (...Goddamned workman's comp bureaucracy!! Wasted a whole month fuckin' around with that shit!) :dunno:

I hate feeling rushed into making the choice to opt for surgery, but if I don't make it soon, I wont have enough time left to get cut on, recover, and get back to work before losing my job!

So there 'tis! :blink:


----------



## larrytbull

What type of surgery was recommended?


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> What type of surgery was recommended?


He said he would be doing the minimally invasive type? Only about a 1 inch incision! Lamienectomy, move the nerves aside, remove the portion of the disk pushing on the nerves! 

He said that removing the portion of the disk pressuring the nerve would work well to alleviate the shooting pains in my L leg, but would do nothing for back pain! :blink: :dunno: :blink:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Have you looked into spinal laser surgery. Or you know just getting robot legs?


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> Have you looked into spinal laser surgery. *Or you know just getting robot legs?*


Those would be cool! Think I could still find a good boot fitter after? Hell! Would I even need boots with Robot Legs? :laugh:


----------



## larrytbull

OK
I had the same thing on my neck. C5-c7. Was out of hospital same day. Took a month or 2 to recover fully. Back at work within 5 days. Thing with nerves. They heal an inch a month so if numb may take a few month to get feeling back


----------



## Kevin137

I am still arguing my back problems even after the liable party admitted it was there fault, the specialist is all but useless saying i am exagerating my symptoms, which is a crock of shit, some days i am right as rain other days/weeks i can barely move...

I had a crushed L2 in October 2009 and this has been ongoing ever since...!

He is now saying it is NOT an orthopaedic condition, and that there is no more he can do, but he offered no solution, so now we are looking for alternatives, and specialists in the area of nerve damage.

The funny thing is, after all is said and done, i actually have an UP24, and his report for the court, actually states that i have no sleep issues. Even after i shows him the data collected over a period of 3 months showing my sleep (lack off) he is just bloody useless...!!!


----------



## snowklinger

chomps1211 said:


> Those would be cool! Think I could still find a good boot fitter after? Hell! Would I even need boots with Robot Legs? :laugh:


"Boots become an accessory," says fashion mogul and robot leg pioneer Lil' Wayne, discussing the many benefits of robotic legs.


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


> "Boots become an accessory," says fashion mogul and robot leg pioneer Lil' Wayne, discussing the many benefits of robotic legs.


Wow! That's good to know! 

I keep spotting Lil' Wayne (...obviously in disguise here.) at our _outstanding_ and fashionable SE Michigan Ski Resorts! When I see him again, I'll ask him what's in fashion for robot legs next season! :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211

Whelp!! Im scheduled for surgery on the 21st. With any luck afterward, I will be able to walk again without crying!! :blink: 

My medical leave will expire by 1st or 2nd of Sept. So if I can get cut, recover and get cleared for full duty by then, I won't lose my job! :thumbsup: :dunno: It'll be close, but Im even more concerned about having enough time to reverse all the _appalling_ muscle atrophy (...and weight gain!) resulting from 3-4 months of inactivity in time for snowboarding!!

:hope::hope::hope:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Your weight gain can be negated as you recover. You're just going to have to change your diet and be willing to fight the cravings.


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> Your weight gain can be negated as you recover. You're just going to have to change your diet and be willing to fight the cravings.


Yup. Well, if nothing else. If I can tolerate some exercise soon afterward,... Walking, maybe some bike riding, etc? I will maybe be able to avoid all the boredom binging! :dunno:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Sounds like a good plan...best to you!


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> Whelp!! Im scheduled for surgery on the 21st. With any luck afterward, I will be able to walk again without crying!! :blink:
> 
> My medical leave will expire by 1st or 2nd of Sept. So if I can get cut, recover and get cleared for full duty by then, I won't lose my job! :thumbsup: :dunno: It'll be close, but Im even more concerned about having enough time to reverse all the _appalling_ muscle atrophy (...and weight gain!) resulting from 3-4 months of inactivity in time for snowboarding!!
> 
> :hope::hope::hope:


Well I am in for my knee on the 15th of next month... lets see which of us gummers can recover faster........
... and remember our deal ... if you are 2 beefy and cant lose the weight... those boards are mine :yahoo:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

A little self control goes a long way. So don't cave into comfort foods and don't push yourself too hard but also don't let yourself just become sedentary.


----------



## snowklinger

*you, too, can do eet!*

I lost almost 30lbs lately mostly with changing my diet. Quit drinking, eating late, started breakfast, read all food package labels, no fat, cholesterol or red meat, lots of fresh fruits and veg. Seems obvious but it works.

Frozen fruit pops are pretty epic in the summer. Fudge bars (the frozen ones) also somehow have no fat in them, the only chocolate on earth to be so.


----------



## neni

*Slow n permanent*

IMO, most importantly it's to know yourself, be honest to yourself, and make plans accordingly. You’re the enthusiastic type of guy, thus I assume, you make big plans, intend to change everything? That’s good, if you’re also the very strict and ascetic type. If not, chances are high that you’ll keep up some month (weeks?), get frustrated, and revert to old habits. 

If you’re someone who has to fight the inner lazy dog, try to change your habits slowly - but permanently - by reducing and substituting rather than big “I change my entire life” plans - for diet as well as exercise. If you belong to this group, trick yourself. 

Sure, it would be best to just eat fresh n healthy… but it’s unlikely that you’ll be satisfied with only chewing raw carrots… don’t overdo. Usually the main meals are replaceable by healthy stuff rather easily, but "hidden calories" and all the extra calories from "side-dishes" are a problem. Reduce the amount and substitute bit by bit. e.g. 
- substitute industrial flavored yoghurts (there’s an insane amount of sugar in them) by plain ones, add some fruits and a bit sugar yourself, then you have control over the amount of sugar.
- Replace soft drinks! If simple water is too much of a reduction and you don’t want to abstain from sweetish drinks… there’s a very common thing in Switzerland, we call it “Sirup”, but haven’t found a suitable translation as your “syrup” isn’t the same. Basically it’s highly concentrated fruit or berry juice (lemon, strawberry, raspberry are very common here) which you add to water to get it favored -> you’ve control over the amount, can slowly get accustomed to a less sugary taste and reduce the amount of “Sirup” you add to your drinks.
- If you’re a “lying on couch=need to eat something” type, substitute chips/cheese/whatever fatty stuff by fresh fruits, or dried fruit chips, or if you prefer salty stuff, get salted sunflower or pumpkin seeds WITH husks. Sure, they have fat as well, but a) compared to chips they contain unsaturated fats and b) they take a lot of effort to eat. They keep you busy, the amount of intake is reduced a lot but your brain still has the satisfaction of eating.

As for exercise, there are so many everyday actions you can convert into little exercises:
- Take the stairs instead of the lift (will result in strong legs, good for snowboarding!)
- Walk instead of taking car/bus. I never take a bus in the city to get to work. This results in 40min of (fast pace) walking every working day (I usually smile when I see ppl geared up with training suits n walking poles heading to “work-out” with their walking groups on weekends but take the car for every odd meter the rest of the week ). 
- If the distance is too far for walking, take the bike. Think of getting a e-bike. It’s still better to move on an e-bike than the being overstrained by a normal bike -> frustration-> give up and take the car again mechanism. 
- Carry your supplies instead of taking a cart (sure, wait till your back recovered!)

If you don’t have the mindset to permanently go to a gym, join a local club (floorball, basketball, soccer, badminton, whatever team/single opponent sports you like). It’s less likely to have “oh screw it, I’m too lazy to work-out in the gym today” moments as you have the social pressure to go to the trainings/games as there’s a team/opponent waiting for you. Social pressure can go a long way .

In short: make realistic n slow, but permanent changes.

Good luck with the surgery! :hope:


----------



## Deacon

Good luck Chomps, remember that those pain meds are gonna cause weight gain also. Don't let it discourage you, stay tight on your diet! You're probably gonna need to drop down to maybe 1500 calories max. Try myfitnesspal, it's a super easy way to track what you eat. Do any movement you can to get your heart rate elevated and remember that each day is a battle, but the process is a war. Win the war.
:thumbsup:


----------



## f00bar

Luckily, some of us are so lazy that we can't be bothered getting off the couch to get the junk food. It's worked for me for 40 years.

Actually, for me negative association does it. I sit down and think about what the money for the crap food could have been spent on. that bag of chips is 10% of a lift ticket next year. Or a night out to trough it with the family is 10% of a new board. For you, every chip is something that might keep you from next season.


----------



## killclimbz

Fingers crossed for you chomps. The diet tips are good. Don't over eat that sort of thing. Once you are active again, get after it. The weight will come off.


----------



## slyder

Hey man I've already mentioned it but will put it out there again.

Tons of water but I know it is hard for you to walk so position yourself close the head. 
"Protein" start eating tons of protein. This will fill you up, your limited activity you don't need nearly as many carbs. You will also be surprised at how full you feel. Veggies and fruits as well. The fruits help fill that sugar your craving and that need to have something sweet. 

The rest worry about after your mobile. 

Also not sure here but I don't think you can be let go for a work comp claim. Your work comp shouldn't run out till you've been released by the Dr.
I was out of work for 3 months on my claim many years ago with my back issue. Contact your WC claims and find out more details. 
I don't want to say it or have it sound negative so plz don't take it other than positively. You can always find a job somewhere. Letting this take rent in your brain does nothing but add stress and un-needed pressure taking away from your healing. Hope that came out ok.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

As someone who has gone from 188 to 135 to 285 down to 165. I've seen and done a lot of things to control my diet. 

Here's the big thing. Fuck High Fructose Corn Syrup. It's in everything you wouldn't think it is in i.e. Bread, "natural" yogurt, I mean everything. Cut that crap out. Preservatives are also a killer. Cravings are a result of our body becoming used to preservatives, if you can go back to a more natural whole foods diet without any of these you'll notice that they eventually subside, the issue I ran into when I detoxed this was migraines like no other for about a month and a slight attitude swing. 

Red meat is huge, well mainly beef. I cut beef out of my diet 5 years ago and that allowed me to drop 10lbs in a month and stay that way. I still eat Elk, Venison, and Buffalo but as the cost is higher I don't do it as often maybe once or twice a month. 

Carbs of course will kill you unless you're highly active, you won't be so nix the chips, breads, potato salad, and mashed potatoes. 

Take up grazing. Handful of nuts here, some carrot sticks there, celery here and there, just eat good food here and there so you're never totally hungry. 

Water is key. I drink a gallon of it a day if not more. This just keeps the digestive track going as well as flushes out the toxins. Watch yourself on soda as well as those "fruit" drinks as they load those too up with High Fructose Corn Syrup. 

A lot of it is going to come down to self control. Also I'm not sure if a hand bike will benefit you while on your back but if it's not too much strain this can be a great method of exercise to keep your upper body going. Also look into various yoga stretches that you can do for your arms, hands, feet, and parts of your body that won't be in pain.


----------



## neni

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck High Fructose Corn Syrup. It's in everything you wouldn't think it is in i.e. Bread, "natural" yogurt, I mean everything.


That's one of the main things I remember about food "over there", that pale white textureless bread that doesn't deserve that name (and fruit juce and yogurts which tasted nothing like real, just unbearable sweet.)

Chomps, if you live in a city, whatch out for a German or Swiss bakery. They should have good simple plain pure bread (the very dark one, Pumpernickel, might be over the top to start with as its sour dough isn't for everyone). Both countries have such a huge selection of great whole-grain bread! I'm a huge lover of eating bread as dinner. Good brown bread with crunchy crusts, with smoked trout, bit of raw onion and horseradish - yummy! Or with goat cheese ad bit of fig mustard - heaven! Or with fresh cheese mixed with lots of herbs topped with raw tomato n onion or raw leek, or mix chopped tomato with onion n garlic n bit olive oil n salt n pepper and put it on you bread... there's an endless list of stuff that tastes gorgeous you can put on _good tasty_ bread instead of ham n mayonnaise.


----------



## SnowOwl

I can't wait to figure out what's going on with my back. I'm so tired of being in pain every damn day of my life for the past 2 years. fml. Can't get X rays until I get a doctor's referral which is bs imo. grumble.


----------



## linvillegorge

BurtonAvenger said:


> As someone who has gone from 188 to 135 to 285 down to 165. I've seen and done a lot of things to control my diet.
> 
> Here's the big thing. Fuck High Fructose Corn Syrup. It's in everything you wouldn't think it is in i.e. Bread, "natural" yogurt, I mean everything. Cut that crap out. Preservatives are also a killer. Cravings are a result of our body becoming used to preservatives, if you can go back to a more natural whole foods diet without any of these you'll notice that they eventually subside, the issue I ran into when I detoxed this was migraines like no other for about a month and a slight attitude swing.
> 
> Red meat is huge, well mainly beef. I cut beef out of my diet 5 years ago and that allowed me to drop 10lbs in a month and stay that way. I still eat Elk, Venison, and Buffalo but as the cost is higher I don't do it as often maybe once or twice a month.
> 
> Carbs of course will kill you unless you're highly active, you won't be so nix the chips, breads, potato salad, and mashed potatoes.
> 
> Take up grazing. Handful of nuts here, some carrot sticks there, celery here and there, just eat good food here and there so you're never totally hungry.
> 
> Water is key. I drink a gallon of it a day if not more. This just keeps the digestive track going as well as flushes out the toxins. Watch yourself on soda as well as those "fruit" drinks as they load those too up with High Fructose Corn Syrup.
> 
> A lot of it is going to come down to self control. Also I'm not sure if a hand bike will benefit you while on your back but if it's not too much strain this can be a great method of exercise to keep your upper body going. Also look into various yoga stretches that you can do for your arms, hands, feet, and parts of your body that won't be in pain.


This is great advice. Water is probably the biggest one. I suck at drinking water. I have to consciously force myself to do it. If I don't, it'll probably be coffee if during the day or beer in the evening. Both of which are huge diuretics further drying you out.


----------



## SnowOwl

BurtonAvenger said:


> Here's the big thing. Fuck High Fructose Corn Syrup. It's in everything you wouldn't think it is in i.e. Bread, "natural" yogurt, I mean everything. Cut that crap out. Preservatives are also a killer.
> Red meat is huge, well mainly beef. I cut beef out of my diet 5 years ago and that allowed me to drop 10lbs in a month and stay that way. I still eat Elk, Venison, and Buffalo but as the cost is higher I don't do it as often maybe once or twice a month.
> 
> Carbs of course will kill you unless you're highly active, you won't be so nix the chips, breads, potato salad, and mashed potatoes.


say no to gmo!


----------



## kosmoz

meat, veggies, fruits, tons of water. thats all you need to know.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

If you really want to lose weight fast I could sell you some cocaine that's laced with baby laxatives. You'll just shit the weight right out of you.


----------



## kosmoz

Speaking about laxatives, my friend told me a story from his last vacation in Vars, french alps. One day someone stole his water while he went to toilet, it was in mountain bar/cafe. Next day he bought some extra bottles of water, put laxatives in it and droped randomly in same bar/cafe, ofc it was stolen again


----------



## Tatanka Head

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you really want to lose weight fast I could sell you some cocaine that's laced with baby laxatives. You'll just shit the weight right out of you.


Nah, this won't work. Typically the cut barely covers the dehydration from the blow. You'll need the coke and metamucil. I'm down to party.


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you really want to lose weight fast *I could sell you some cocaine that's laced with baby laxatives.* You'll just shit the weight right out of you.





Tatanka Head said:


> Nah, this won't work. Typically the cut barely covers the dehydration from the blow.* You'll need the coke and metamucil. I'm down to party*.


:laugh: :eusa_clap: :laugh:

...between _this_ and BA's saving & fermenting turds for use in new and interesting "Snowboard Branding" schemes? The décor your _Party Guests_ recline & relax upon, must consist of a great deal of porcelain!!!


----------



## BoardWalk

chomps1211 said:


> :laugh: :eusa_clap: :laugh:
> 
> ...between _this_ and BA's saving & fermenting turds for use in new and interesting "Snowboard Branding" schemes? The décor your _Party Guests_ recline & relax upon, must consist of a great deal of porcelain!!!


You have to be feeling better with all of this sound advice.


----------



## chomps1211

Fuck!! I will guve more details later, but whatever's goin on my back keeps getting worse. Im in the ER right now as I type this. Woke up and cried and screamed in pain for 2-3 hours!!!

Somebodies gotta do something about this pain!!!!!! :blink:






I was 9 the last time something hurt me bad enough physically to make me cry! Scream, yell, grunt, moan curse,... Sure! Plenty of times!!
I cried for hours this morning! :huh:


----------



## larrytbull

ask for the patch.. this will hold u out till the surgery...good luck


----------



## chomps1211

Well, at least Im not screaming anymore. (...I literally screamed myself hoarse in pain this morning.) yes GD! LITERALLY!  The ER was just short of useless. I had to get my 83 year old mother with her artificail hip, to drive me to the ER! One muscle relaxant injection & 2.5 hours later? Her 20 yo Saturn breaks down in the rain on the way home. 

Two cripples trying to climb into the cab of a tow truck?? Soooo much fun!

Car is toast!! Back is toast. All ER can do is refer me to a nuerosurgeon who already turned down my workman's comp! He's supposedly the best, but he doesn't do workman's comp!! 

FUCK ME!!! 12 days until my surgery with a dr who's NOT listening when I tell him things are worse than when he saw me 18 days ago!! :blink:


----------



## chomps1211

*fuck!!!!!!*





OK,.. Done whinnin'!


----------



## chomps1211

LarryT,

I googled that phyenol patch. I don't know for certain if because of the severe pain I experienced I just hyperventilated myself into some breathing problems this morning? But my chest was tight and I almost passed out twice before I was able to get dressed and in the car for my trip to the ER. Seriously! It was "Super Bad" this morning!  

That particular drug gives a HIGH incidence and risk of exacerbating breathing problems. They wouldn't give it to me. :dunno:


----------



## larrytbull

sorry got the name wrong
duragesic is the patch fenttanyl real ingredient. had to look in my drawer to find it, still have one left. it's made by jannsen pharma.
your dr should know about it. I know your pain that you are in, I was there 10 years ago, but mine was in neck/arms, not lower back. I woke my dr up on a sunday morning @ 5 and started to yell at him to give me something to make it stop. this patch will do it, in conjunction with the other oral meds, as it will keep you from going up and down. 

if it is any consolation, you will prob not even need it once the surgery is over pain goes away ... hang in there
DURAGESIC® (fentanyl transdermal system) CII Pain Patch


----------



## chomps1211

Well, it's official now!!! I will need to be careful about dependance and other pain med issues,... They "Pain Management" guy today? Hooked me up with a _Morphine_ script!!! 

I saw the PM guy at 11:00. And the Ortho Spine guy at 1:00,.......


I am still pretty pissed off, depressed, and UTTERLY confused by the contradictory prognosis given by the both of them. 

3 weeks ago I called the surgeon's ppl, I told them that my back was getting worse, That the MRI he was looking at was pre-new work injury. That maybe they would want to get a new one and see if something had changed for the worse,.... Maybe something that would alter his recommended surgical procedures?

I was basically given a pat on the head told not to worry about it, the doctor knows what he's doing,... essentially!


*Today*, After I managed to drag my painful ass into his office, Via the help of two of my mothers canes And a wheelchair I found in the lobby! (...no joke! Things are THAT painful right now!). I am told that things are really bad. That the surgery he was planning to do wouldn't fix what's wrong with me now,... And I should get a _new_ MRI!!!


*FUCK ME!!!!!!*


Pardon me while I wait for my new MRI,.. I think I'll go withdraw in the corner and drool on myself with the morphine, muscle relaxant & Vicodin cocktail they have me on! 



Fuck Me!


----------



## linvillegorge

"Pain management" specialists are essentially legal heroin dealers pedaling out some hard shit. You're playing a dangerous game with that shit. Be careful.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

FUCK YOUR INSURANCE. As long as you pay a dollar a month the medical companies will leave you alone. Get what you need to get. Trust me, I've done this for years due to the over inflated nature of ER visits as well as follow up doctor visits for PT and out patient treatment.


----------



## ridinbend

I can only imagine the pain your in. But make sure you remind yourself, when the time comes, you need to get off that shit. Your going to need it for a bit, but you will have to go through some shitty withdrawals eventually when you decide to get off the opiates. Don't get hooked bro.


----------



## larrytbull

Go find another DR ASAP! .... preferably an neurosurgeon. The orthos are hacks on the spine. ..... and yes as the others said... that pain stuff is pretty powerful MOJO. Once the pain goes away, throw away the bottles


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, I'd be looking for another doctor. I'd lose faith in a doctor who had scheduled a surgery for me and then said, "Oh wait, this surgery won't actually do anything to help you." Uh, what? You're just now figuring that out?


----------



## chomps1211

ridinbend said:


> I can only imagine the pain your in. But make sure you remind yourself, when the time comes, you need to get off that shit. Your going to need it for a bit, but you will have to go through some shitty withdrawals eventually when you decide to get off the opiates. Don't get hooked bro.


Yeah! I haven't mentioned it here before, mostly cuz it's really just a non-issue! But I am 33 years clean and sober! …any previous mention I made of booze & smoke? I was referring to my "pre" sober, before ppl would confuse me with a Narc days!  (and there were _plenty_ of those days, believe me! LOL!) Nowadays, I just booze & toke vicariously thru the rest of you "Stoner Brah's!!!) 

In all that time I have never finished a script for any prescribed pain meds. _NEVER!!!_ _Now,..._ here I am, finding myself needing to refill or up the dose on them!! 

So yeah,. I intend to be _VERY_ careful and judicious in my use of this new shit!!!


BA,.. Thanks again!!! I have already decided to call a neurosurgeon with whom I got a couple of referrals,… by several different ppl! He's supposedly very good!! (…I didn't follow thru cuz he didn't accept workman's comp patients!) *I no longer care!!!* I'll see him using my regular insurance from work,.. $3K deductible and ridiculous co-pays be damned!

I appreciate all the advice and well wishes!!


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, the money thing sucks, but it's just money. Having it won't due a damn thing for you if you're miserable and in pain. Taking care of your medical needs is about the best usage of money I can imagine.


----------



## Tatanka Head

Just read that you were 33 yrs clean and sober...nevermind.


----------



## chomps1211

OK,.. here's the "got me foaming at the mouth pissed off and wunderin' WTF I ever did to Karma to deserve this,…" explanation..

The Pain Management doc, because my surgery was scheduled so close? He wouldn't do what he would normally do for my back pain. ie. Steroid injections into the affected area to reduce the inflammation. "To big a risk of infection!" or sum shit. Instead,.. he prescribes heavy duty morphine and a $100 script for a big deal muscle relaxer! (_….$100 for a few pills?_ Better give out Handies! That'll relax my muscles plenty!) 

Of course, now at the appointment with the Ortho doc? As I outlined earlier,.. He doesn't think that the surgery will help all the issues I've got going on.

So I don't get the preferred Pain plan . The plan that would likely have given me almost complete relief from the pain for a surgery that I will probably not get and sounds like it wouldn't relieve my pain!! :blink: :blink:


And I'm _STILL_ not pain free on this new shit! (…I'm not screaming anymore with every step, but I still hurt!!!)


Seriously!!! If I didn't laugh at this shit,… I'd be crying hysterically in the booby hatch!!!!


----------



## neni

larrytbull said:


> Go find another DR ASAP! .... preferably an neurosurgeon. The orthos are hacks on the spine. .....


+1

Did you ever get a second opinion? By someone you trust, as it doesn't seems like you trust your surgery plan... e.g. do you have a clinic specialized on spines/paraplegics close by? They'd know a lot on spine issues and treatment of severe nerve pain.


----------



## larrytbull

Chomps,
Outside of the pain, do you have any numb spots in legs. If so dont walk run to new Dr do not delay. Most likely means disc is bulging or has burst. Disclaimer I am not a doc but have been there. Takes 1 month per inch for nerves to heal. An if toes or legs are numb. You need to get this fixed


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> Chomps,
> Outside of the pain, do you have any numb spots in legs. If so dont walk run to new Dr do not delay. Most likely means disc is bulging or has burst. Disclaimer I am not a doc but have been there. Takes 1 month per inch for nerves to heal. An if toes or legs are numb. You need to get this fixed


I woud ask you to define exactly what you mean by "numb?" I am _not_ losing feeling in a limb or anything! 

I'm not being facetious. I have told no fewer than _6-7 doctors_ about the following symptoms,.. I do occasionally get some superficial numbness to the skin on my thighs. Not the pins and needles, foot falling asleep type. But an only skin deep, loss of sensation. On occasion this will cover most of my thigh down to my knees. I have also had some sensation loss in my outside toes, mostly on the R side. 

I'm not asking you (…not a doc.) to diagnose me here. Its just that as I said earlier,….. I have told all of this to my Chiro's, 2 workman's comp clinic docs, my arthritis doc, Ortho surgeon, and pain management doc!!! None of whom have conveyed any undue sense of urgency to me! (_which at this point in my little journey of Agony,.. leaves me with little trust or respect for any of them!_)

I am going to call that neurosurgeon's office first thing tomorrow! :blink:


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> I woud ask you to define exactly what you mean by "numb?" I am _not_ losing feeling in a limb or anything!
> 
> I'm not being facetious. I have told no fewer than _6-7 doctors_ about the following symptoms,.. I do occasionally get some superficial numbness to the skin on my thighs. Not the pins and needles, foot falling asleep type. But an only skin deep, loss of sensation. On occasion this will cover most of my thigh down to my knees. I have also had some sensation loss in my outside toes, mostly on the R side.
> 
> I'm not asking you (…not a doc.) to diagnose me here. Its just that as I said earlier,….. I have told all of this to my Chiro's, 2 workman's comp clinic docs, my arthritis doc, Ortho surgeon, and pain management doc!!! None of whom have conveyed any undue sense of urgency to me! (_which at this point in my little journey of Agony,.. leaves me with little trust or respect for any of them!_)
> 
> I am going to call that neurosurgeon's office first thing tomorrow! :blink:



what you are describing is very similar to my experience, c5-c7 Burst discs. I had severe pain in shoulders like a knife that was stuck there and intense pain. it radiated down my right arm to my elbow. I lost sense of touch on my tip of right index finger. If this sounds similar ( your pain is lumbar so most likely lower back/legs/toes) It's time to get cut, and get the dic shaved.
once you get our of surgery if you are like me the pain will be gone, and no need for the meds again 

unfortunately chiros, can only make it worse since the disc was most likely bulging or burst, and manipulation will most likely not relieve that ( I went that route and it made pain much intense.

and orthos are great for knees,elbow, hips shoulders, but when spinal cord/fluid involved and risk of paralysis always go with the A team (Neuro) this type of surgery is pretty much walk in the park for them.
Hope this helps you figure things out


----------



## jml22

Please call a spine surgeon, not a neurosurgeon.... BIGGGG difference in this matter.


----------



## Manicmouse

Hey c'mon now I watch Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## snowklinger

i'm a beast at operation


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I was a teenage gynocologist. I have this! I'm sure cutting you open and sticking my fingers in is the same as finding the mysterious g spot. 

As already stated watch yourself on those pain meds. When I did my elbow three seasons ago whatever the hacks at the care clinic pumped me full of when I was incoherent took 3 weeks to get out of my system with cold sweats complete with night terrors. So I feel your pain.

I don't like how the U.S. insurance companies only send you to where is convenient for them. It doesn't help you. I also don't like how they dope your ass up on pain meds instead of rectifying the situation. I should be on all sorts of arthritis medications due to the fact I'm constantly in pain, I read the side effects and I'm like fuck that I'll deal with it homeopathically and even though I live in CO I've never used marijuana to help.


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> ..... It doesn't help you. I also don't like how they dope your ass up on pain meds instead of rectifying the situation. *I should be on all sorts of arthritis medications due to the fact I'm constantly in pain, I read the side effects and I'm like fuck that I'll deal with it homeopathically and even though I live in CO I've never used marijuana to help.*


Actually your statement surprised me somewhat. Not because I have a picture of you as some sort of "Stoner Brah" in real life! I don't. Way too sharp and too much business savy for that to be the case. 

I'm surprised because the amelioration of arthrits pain seems to be one of those genuinely legit uses for medical cannabis. Not making a judgement on anyone who does or does not choose to use it for medical _or_ recreational purposes. 

Just mildy surprised is all.


----------



## ETM

I smoked dope for 10 years, that shit will suck the life out of you ;-)


----------



## chomps1211

*Here's the deal with the Ortho Surgeon!!!*



linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, I'd be looking for another doctor. I'd lose faith in a doctor who had scheduled a surgery for me and then said, "Oh wait, this surgery won't actually do anything to help you." Uh, what? You're just now figuring that out?


OK, this is what I have pieced together after that fiasco with the Ortho guy yesterday!

On July 1st, my _first_ appt. with this Ortho surgeon,.. I had the MRI disk from 1.5-2 months earlier. He loaded and reviewed it! He examined me. At the time, I was almost bedridden (about 60-70% of the time) and in lots of constant pain, but I _was_ able to stand & walk (carefully) for short periods.

At the time of my exam, he _DID NOT_ have the written MRI report. They called the provider and made arrangements to have the report faxed to their office. I know that it _WAS_ subsequently faxed to them, because the Pain Management specialist from their practice had, and referred to that report with me _yesterday_!

Now, if you recall, I said I had called the Surgeon's office a week after my 1st appt. to tell them that my back was getting worse. I once again mentioned the fact that the MRI the doctor was using to diagnose and plan the surgery was 2 months old _AND_ had been done _before_ the accident/incident at work on June 5th which made everything much worse. I suggested that obviously something had happened to make things worse and asked if they should schedule me for another MRI so that the doc was working off of up to date information.

This was where they patted me on the head,.. etc. etc.

Yeseterday,.. Using THE EXACT SAME MRI DISK AND REPORT,.. The surgeon tells me "With everything you've got going on, the surgery we had planned would NOT fix it!!! :blink: He said that the surgery he had planned would only work on the pain going down my legs and NOT do anything for my back pain!!! :blink:
…this made no sense to me as the shooting pain down my legs, the shooting pain across my hips and back, all went together. They all started from the same incidents and got owrse in tandem, so they had to be connected somehow! But I'm not a doctor, so wdik, right???

I now know that This dumb assed fuckwit of a moron *NEVER* read that MRI report after it came to his office!!! The information on it specifically states that along with two bulging disks, I have SEVERAL MAJOR NERVE ROOT IMPINGEMENT'S all up & down my L2-3 to L-5, S-1 vertebrae resulting from stenosis!!!!

I was _NEVER_ going to be helped by the minmally invasive surgery he had planned!!!!

This FUCKTARD, let me suffer, in agonizing and steadily increasing pain for almost a month now, (…and that doesn't count the month I had to wait to see him, all the time in pain while the workman's comp shit got unscrewed!!!!!) I've been in AGONY, because he was too lazy, ignorant or _NEGLIGENT_ to bother to read that report after my exam!. Once I was out of the office and scheduled for surgery,… I was out of his hair and mind!!!

Yesterday, He completely changed his ENTIRE evaluation of me and my condition/prognosis based on NO MORE DIAGNOSTIC INFORMATION than he had 2-3 weeks ago!!!! Including being told that I was getting worse and completely bedridden!!!! I mentioned this to his office staff each and everytime I spoke with them. I almost screamed it at them when they called to reschedule my surgery from the 21st to the 31s!!!

We'll just have to see what the new MRI _today_ has to say.




…...anybody know a good lawyer??? :blink:






-late edit-
The "awesome" neurosurgeon that several ppl recommedned is not in until Aug. 

BTW, did you know if you have an open WC case? You cannot use your regular insurance to be seen by anybody! It HAS to go thru Workman's comp, and a doctor who accepts same.

They have a neurosurgeon in the office that does take WC patients but,… I can't see him until next wed!!!!
Another fucking week of pain. OH! …and their office couldn't give me a single name of another competent neuro in this city!!!! :blink: :huh:

Seriously Karma??? WTF? I must have been a _REAL_ asshole in a past life! :dunno:


----------



## neni

it all points in one direction: get a different doc!

It's natural that you're angry, it's natural that you point this anger to the one person you see responsible for prolonging your pain, but... it won't help _you_ now. You can still be angry and think about laywers later. Your problem now is the upcoming treatment, not your anger about being treated wrongly. Save your energy for finding a solution. Get a different doc!


----------



## f00bar

Aren't you in the part of state near Ann Arbor? They have a pretty top notch medical school, and I would imagine have some great specialists.


----------



## BoardWalk

chomps1211 said:


> I must have been a _REAL_ asshole in a past life! :dunno:


Past life????

In all seriousness, hoping you get this resolved soon, keep the faith.


----------



## chomps1211

Oh, hey nen's! Yeah! I've already made the appointment with the neurosurgeon. Next wed! :blink:

I'll be checking to see if there's anybody that can see me sooner. But in case that turns out to be a bust,... :thumbsup: :blink:


----------



## chomps1211

BoardWalk said:


> Past life????
> 
> In all seriousness, hoping you get this resolved soon, keep the faith.


Yeah! I suppose excessive use of smilies would be sufficient to condemn me to the 7th level of Hell! :laugh:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

L-5 compression for me. Got X-rays done and a quick look by my chiropractor


----------



## chomps1211

Got the second MRI done. Naturally, I don't really know what I'm looking at but it does appear to me that the one disk has bulged out even more. It will probably Take a few days before the written report is in. Until then, When I can Manage to sit Longer than five minutes at a time at the computer. I will take a stab at comparing both MRIs side-by-side. Maybe then I'll be able to tell if there is significant worsening Of my condition. 

As a sidenote, I don't know what it is about my metabolism but It seems that no matter what the drug is. It's efficacy seems to diminish a lot sooner for me than the Prescribed interval Between dosages. ie. If it's prescribed one pill every eight hours, I seem to lose the effect of the drug in say 5 1/2 - 6! That could wind up being a real problem what with morphine and all. :blink:

... And yet, I'm _still_ in so much pain I need to walk with 2 canes to make it to the kitchen!! :huh:


----------



## chomps1211

tanscrazydaisy said:


> L-5 compression for me. Got X-rays done and a quick look by my chiropractor


Hey,.. Just be aware. This whole mess I'm in _started_ with a couple of X-rays and letting my Chiropractor try and fix it!

If you are having serious or continuous pain problems involving that injury? Get it looked into in more detail!


----------



## Tatanka Head

Can we get a god damn hooker fund going for Chomps already. And Chomps, you can just talk to her...no pressure....or maybe share some of your meds and she'll let you go raw dog!! 

I think they even do the "girlfriend experience" too so you can hold hands or throw dishes at each other during domestic disputes. Your choice! I'll throw the first 100 in the pot.


----------



## chomps1211

Tatanka Head said:


> Can we get a god damn hooker fund going for Chomps already. And Chomps, you can just talk to her...no pressure....or maybe share some of your meds and she'll let you go raw dog!!
> 
> I think they even do the "girlfriend experience" too so you can hold hands or throw dishes at each other during domestic disputes. Your choice! I'll throw the first 100 in the pot.


:WTF:
10char


----------



## timmytard

chomps1211 said:


> :WTF:
> 10char


Don't argue chomps, just roll with it.:yahoo:


TT


----------



## chomps1211

timmytard said:


> Don't argue chomps, just roll with it.:yahoo:
> 
> 
> TT


LOL! Can't argue with what I don't understand,… Besides!



I'm down for some free pity hookers! :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Chompers...if you'd go raw dog...you'd be healed...at least not feel'n the pain.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Herpes and aids cures spine issues. The problem is that afterwards you suffer from lumpy log.


----------



## chomps1211

*Hey, did you know,…..?*

So,… after another sleepless night, I just got off the phone with the Pain Management Specialist! (…well, his nurse's assistant anyway.) to discuss the fact that none of what he prescribed, at the prescribed dosages is doing anything to help my pain!


Did you know,… It takes *2-3 WEEKS* before morphine and Vicodin have any affect for ameliorating pain??? :dunno: I sure as hell didn't!!!! :sarcasm:













:blowup:


----------



## SnowOwl

Why not go with alternative therapy? Massage therapists, chiropractors, accupunturists, and there's a shit ton list more. At this point these chemicals are going to destroy your body even further and these stressful procedures are probably multipling the effects exponentially. Just something to seriously consider.


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> Herpes and aids cures spine issues. The problem is that afterwards you suffer from lumpy log.


….at this point if it worked, I'd live with the "Lumpy Log!" :huh:







_edit-
SnowOwl,.. I was using "alternative" therapy when this issue became worse! I am beyond rubbing and popping to fix this! (…so I imagine the "Hookers" are out!)  


I might check into the acupuncture for help with the pain management. I've heard it's possible for that to help. I gotta try something, at least until I can get a competent doc to perform the needed surgery! I'll see if there's someone that WC would recommend, if not I'll just have to flip thru the Yellow Pages! :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

At your age can you even get it up without the blue pill?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

chomps1211 said:


> Hey,.. Just be aware. This whole mess I'm in _started_ with a couple of X-rays and letting my Chiropractor try and fix it!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are having serious or continuous pain problems involving that injury? Get it looked into in more detail!



My next appointment.... He will look at it in more detail, especially since he wrote the (pre)script(ion) for the radiology place.

I'd figured I would ask to see if PT is also recommended and talk to my local bike shop if my fit needs to adjusted as well.

I also have to retire from football, especially d-line and o-line


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> So,… after another sleepless night, I just got off the phone with the Pain Management Specialist! (…well, his nurse's assistant anyway.) to discuss the fact that none of what he prescribed, at the prescribed dosages is doing anything to help my pain!
> 
> 
> Did you know,… It takes *2-3 WEEKS* before morphine and Vicodin have any affect for ameliorating pain??? :dunno: I sure as hell didn't!!!! :sarcasm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blowup:




Go for the duragesic... it will help till the surgery. Have you gotten to dr to schedule?


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> At your age can you even get it up without the blue pill?


LOL! You better betcher ass I can! :thumbsup: :eusa_clap:
….right now that's about the only pill I _don't_ need to take! 










….you can all now thank BA for that "_wonderful_" mental image!!!! ROFLMAO! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

With the pain killers it's only at half mast everyone. 









AND now you can thank me for that image!


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> Go for the duragesic... it will help till the surgery. Have you gotten to dr to schedule?


The surgery is still scheduled for the 31st,… The report for yesterday's MRI will likely be a few days coming. So I'M Not sure what it will say about how much worse my spine/disk may be.

But more importantly, you seem to have missed that the Ortho doc told me that the surgery he had planned would NOT fix the back pain I'm having! _AND_, he informed me of this using the very same MRI he used to make his diagnosis 3 weeks ago! (…not being sarcastic or snarky! Juss saying.)

:blink:

I know this thread has gone way beyond TLDR, but go back a few pages and read about the whole fiasco with this. NOW, I am trying to find a competent neurosurgeon to get a second opinion on the extent of the damage and find out what _WILL_ fix my back!!!!!


----------



## larrytbull

trust me u will be in surgery with a bulge. just what type is the question , and don't delay


----------



## chomps1211

Oh I'm well aware that I need surgery. Which ever it is tho, I'm pretty sure I shouldn't let _this_ guy do it!!!


----------



## larrytbull

Agreed your old Dr is not trust worthy


----------



## SnowOwl

chomps1211 said:


> _edit-
> SnowOwl,.. I was using "alternative" therapy when this issue became worse! I am beyond rubbing and popping to fix this! (…so I imagine the "Hookers" are out!)
> 
> 
> I might check into the acupuncture for help with the pain management. I've heard it's possible for that to help. I gotta try something, at least until I can get a competent doc to perform the needed surgery! I'll see if there's someone that WC would recommend, if not I'll just have to flip thru the Yellow Pages! :dunno:


Fascia release, Active Release Therapy, and there's a bunch of others. Do you meditate? Point being, imo I feel there are less destructive ways to go about that I feel might help


----------



## Tatanka Head

SnowOwl said:


> Facial release, Active Release Therapy


This is what the hooker fund is for.


----------



## f00bar

Tatanka Head said:


> This is what the hooker fund is for.


I stubbed my toe this morning getting out of bed. Can I get in on the funding?


----------



## BoardWalk

f00bar said:


> I stubbed my toe this morning getting out of bed. Can I get in on the funding?


Hand and back injures only


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

If you think this shit is funny, just hope you never have serious back issues later


----------



## snowklinger

I had a disc slip a little this weekend, just got back from the chiro for the first time in a couple years. Hopefully it stays as minor as it seems right now, but I'm actually excited to get on his whole holistic bandwagon.


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


> I had a disc slip a little this weekend, just got back from the chiro for the first time in a couple years. Hopefully it stays as minor as it seems right now, but I'm actually excited to get on his whole holistic bandwagon.


Wahdja doo 2 it? Seriously,.. What happened? Just slipped doin' regular ol' daily walking around, or did you receive any trauma of some sort?





Oh,.. crazydaisy, I think the guys were juss joshin'! (…Although, I would/could definitely make use of the "hooker fund!!")  

I've been trying to avoid thinking too much about how bad this might really be for me. I've had some minor to maybe moderate back trouble in the past. But it has always been more of the muscular, "Oh my achin' back" kind of thing.

This has been _NOTHING_ like that! I have _never_ in my life experienced pain like I have over the last 2-3 months. And as it continues to get worse and morph into involving different body parts besides my L back and all kinds of shooting pains and numb extremities? I am seriously starting to worry that I may have already had my _last_ snowboarding season!   (Right now,.. I actually need two canes to do what little walking around I can/have to do!) :blink:

_…S-o-o-o-o!! _ I _really_ don't mind a little levity or good natured sarcasm! :thumbsup:

-meh- I've got the appt. with the neurosurgeon in two days. Hopefully he can tell me more than my dumb assed Ortho guy has! :dunno:

So lets keep those nickels and dimes pouring into that hooker fund! I want a really _GOOD_ one!!!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

chomps1211 said:


> Wahdja doo 2 it? Seriously,.. What happened? Just slipped doin' regular ol' daily walking around, or did you receive any trauma of some sort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,.. crazydaisy, I think the guys were juss joshin'! (…Although, I would/could definitely make use of the "hooker fund!!")
> 
> I've been trying to avoid thinking too much about how bad this might really be for me. I've had some minor to maybe moderate back trouble in the past. But it has always been more of the muscular, "Oh my achin' back" kind of thing.
> 
> This has been _NOTHING_ like that! I have _never_ in my life experienced pain like I have over the last 2-3 months. And as it continues to get worse and morph into involving different body parts besides my L back and all kinds of shooting pains and numb extremities? I am seriously starting to worry that I may have already had my _last_ snowboarding season!   (Right now,.. I actually need two canes to do what little walking around I can/have to do!) :blink:
> 
> _…S-o-o-o-o!! _ I _really_ don't mind a little levity or good natured sarcasm! :thumbsup:
> 
> -meh- I've got the appt. with the neurosurgeon in two days. Hopefully he can tell me more than my dumb assed Ortho guy has! :dunno:
> 
> So lets keep those nickels and dimes pouring into that hooker fund! I want a really _GOOD_ one!!!


People could go joke in a more appropriate section/thread (you know over in off-topic).... especially since there is a lot of useful information in this thread and a few members have similar injuries.

Mine? My chiro went through the xrays with me today. My L5 is extremely minor (which is a good thing) in an otherwise, normal looking bone spacing/curvature in the lumbar area. 

He did show me a few stretches I should do to help alleviate it. If the discomfort continues, I may opt for a MRI just in case, I'll decide next week (leaning to get a MRI at this point).


----------



## BoardWalk

tanscrazydaisy said:


> People could go joke in a more appropriate section/thread (you know over in off-topic)....


Just trying to lighten the mood, everyone here is hoping for a very speedy recovery. Chomps is well loved in these parts....


----------



## BurtonAvenger

WAH I DON'T LIKE YOUR ABILITY TO ADD HUMOR TO ALLEVIATE THE SITUATION. People need to sack the fuck up, humor even if of the gallows variety will get you through a shitty situation more than a bunch of people farting rainbows and unicorns while puking out all the righteous tenants of the power of positivity.


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> ….sack the fuck up, humor even if of the gallows variety will get you through a shitty situation more than a bunch of people farting rainbows and unicorns….



Not to mention it's often funny as all fuck!!! :laugh:




….Wait? Does that mean there really _*isn't*_ a hooker fund for me????? :huh: Now _that's_ depressing!!!


----------



## f00bar

chomps1211 said:


> Not to mention it's often funny as all fuck!!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….Wait? Does that mean there really _*isn't*_ a hooker fund for me????? :huh: Now _that's_ depressing!!!


We're going with a low cost provider. 

Who knew still having teeth would cost so much

So ya....enjoy ...


----------



## chomps1211

f00bar said:


> We're going with a low cost provider. So ya....enjoy ...


NO HMO"S Goddamnit!!!


----------



## f00bar

chomps1211 said:


> NO HMO"S Goddamnit!!!


Darn...Ted was the cheapest.... oh wait, you said HMO! He's still in the running!


----------



## kosmoz

chomps1211 said:


> Wahdja doo 2 it? Seriously,.. What happened? Just slipped doin' regular ol' daily walking around, or did you receive any trauma of some sort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,.. crazydaisy, I think the guys were juss joshin'! (…Although, I would/could definitely make use of the "hooker fund!!")
> 
> I've been trying to avoid thinking too much about how bad this might really be for me. I've had some minor to maybe moderate back trouble in the past. But it has always been more of the muscular, "Oh my achin' back" kind of thing.
> 
> This has been _NOTHING_ like that! I have _never_ in my life experienced pain like I have over the last 2-3 months. And as it continues to get worse and morph into involving different body parts besides my L back and all kinds of shooting pains and numb extremities? I am seriously starting to worry that I may have already had my _last_ snowboarding season!   (Right now,.. I actually need two canes to do what little walking around I can/have to do!) :blink:
> 
> _…S-o-o-o-o!! _ I _really_ don't mind a little levity or good natured sarcasm! :thumbsup:
> 
> -meh- I've got the appt. with the neurosurgeon in two days. Hopefully he can tell me more than my dumb assed Ortho guy has! :dunno:
> 
> So lets keep those nickels and dimes pouring into that hooker fund! I want a really _GOOD_ one!!!


----------



## Northriver1

Hey Chomps, hope your hanging in there man....


----------



## chomps1211

Tomorrow will be the turning point I imagine. I see the neuro surgeon. Show himthe new and old MRI's with their reports. If he can tell me why and what is causing the various pains, referred pain to limbs, hips, etc. if he tells me he would do the same proceedure that the Ortho surgeon has scheduled, (...this Thurs. btw!) i will likely go thru with that scheduled proceedure. With the Ortho guy. :huh: 

Mostly so I have some chance for enough recovery time to save my job. 

_If_ the Neuro guy has a different opinion on what surgery is needed, be it more invasive whatever, BUT, he can explain how it will alieviate the other pain/back issues the Ortho guy seemed clueless to explain? I will cancel thurs surgery and reschedule a new Procedure with the neurosurgeon! Although, possibly at the expense of loosing my job. :blink:

That's my plan I guess! :dunno: Seems I've lived my entire life between a rock and a hard place! :dunno:


----------



## Simon Birch

Chomps your job wont allow you to take a leave of absence or use FMLA? Well I hope you hear some better news tomorrow.


----------



## chomps1211

Oh!! Right,… I should probaably explain that the Ortho guy's office finally called with the report from the "New" MRI.. Yes. It is worse. significantly more disk bulging out and ibto the nerves there! :blink: This is the quote from them,…

"I_t doesn't change what he plans to do on thurs. The only thing different, is he will be removing more disk material to take pressure of the nerves._"

…He claims that this procedure will only take care of the shooting pains into my L leg! He doesn't know what is causing the numbness and pains in my R leg, or the stabbing pain in the lumbar, hips, etc. So,……. 

Hi, hard place? Meet Rock! Let's get comfy! :dunno:



-edit-


Simon Birch said:


> Chomps your job wont allow you to take a leave of absence or use FMLA? Well I hope you hear some better news tomorrow.


I'm already *2 months* into that FMLA! Workman's comp complications early on!


HEY Rock,…!!! Quit hoggin' the covers!


----------



## DevilWithin

Good luck tomorrow. I know we're all pulling for you to catch a break and start the healing process soon. Just stay focused on a positive outcome!


----------



## Argo

I'm betting it will help alleviate all those issues....


----------



## chomps1211

DevilWithin said:


> Good luck tomorrow. I know we're all pulling for you to catch a break and start the healing process soon. Just stay focused on a positive outcome!


Thanks!!

That goes for everybody,.. Sincere Thanks! I appreciate the support!


----------



## PalmerFreak

Sending positive vibes your way - let us know how tomorrow goes.


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> Tomorrow will be the turning point I imagine. I see the neuro surgeon. Show himthe new and old MRI's with their reports. If he can tell me why and what is causing the various pains, referred pain to limbs, hips, etc. if he tells me he would do the same proceedure that the Ortho surgeon has scheduled, (...this Thurs. btw!) i will likely go thru with that scheduled proceedure. With the Ortho guy. :huh:
> 
> Mostly so I have some chance for enough recovery time to save my job.
> 
> _If_ the Neuro guy has a different opinion on what surgery is needed, be it more invasive whatever, BUT, he can explain how it will alieviate the other pain/back issues the Ortho guy seemed clueless to explain? I will cancel thurs surgery and reschedule a new Procedure with the neurosurgeon! Although, possibly at the expense of loosing my job. :blink:
> 
> That's my plan I guess! :dunno: Seems I've lived my entire life between a rock and a hard place! :dunno:


Sunds like a good plan. If both get the same conclusion, _you_ will go to this surgery with a far more positive n calmer attitude - rather than anxiously awaiting the worst - and that's an important factor as well.

As to your comment of the Ortho claiming the numbness won't go away by removing the disc bulge hitting the nerve... I'm surprised to hear and would expect I will stop the numbness. Had ruptured neck disc pressing nerves... as soon as I moved my head, nerve shooted painfully and the arm went numb. As soon as the disc healed, both - numbness and pain - went away. Maybe this Ortho guy is just very cautious and does not want to make you hope for a miracle (waking up and all is perfectly good) and being even more frustrated if it wont, but being positively surprised, if more will get better than expected...? My neuro told me that it's unsure if I will be able to ride again... (well, I do) and from a physician friend I know that she was taught to be rather defensive with their prognosis... better to be surprised by a better than worse outcome.
Good luck today :thumbsup:


----------



## larrytbull

neni said:


> Sunds like a good plan. If both get the same conclusion, _you_ will go to this surgery with a far more positive n calmer attitude - rather than anxiously awaiting the worst - and that's an important factor as well.
> 
> As to your comment of the Ortho claiming the numbness won't go away by removing the disc bulge hitting the nerve... I'm surprised to hear and would expect I will stop the numbness. Had ruptured neck disc pressing nerves... as soon as I moved my head, nerve shooted painfully and the arm went numb. As soon as the disc healed, both - numbness and pain - went away. Maybe this Ortho guy is just very cautious and does not want to make you hope for a miracle (waking up and all is perfectly good) and being even more frustrated if it wont, but being positively surprised, if more will get better than expected...? My neuro told me that it's unsure if I will be able to ride again... (well, I do) and from a physician friend I know that she was taught to be rather defensive with their prognosis... better to be surprised by a better than worse outcome.
> Good luck today :thumbsup:



What she said ^ I had exactly the same experience.
Once the surgery was done pain went away. for numbness be realistic, nerve damage (numbness) takes time to heal. 1 inch a month is average so calculate the time to heal by measuring the length from disc to point of numbness. this will give you a rough idea of when to expect to get feeling back. Good luck today at Neuro:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz

Thinking of you today Chomps. Fingers crossed that it goes way better than expected. Lots of +++ vibes your way.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

killclimbz said:


> Thinking of you today Chomps. Fingers crossed that it goes way better than expected. Lots of +++ vibes your way.


x 100 :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger

omw to chiro for a minor, thinking about ya chompers. vibes.


----------



## BoardWalk

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> x 100 :thumbsup:


and another x 100:thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211

here's the update folks. Today was a really bad day. It has been a, two canes and a wheelchair to get to my appointment kind of day. 

The Neurosurgeon says my disk is bad. Really bad. I am going to get admitted to the ER tonight here in town and the _Neurosurgeon_ will do the cutting on me fri or sat. This neurosurgeon at least thinks he will be able to help me with all these different pain issues, whereas, 
…the Ortho guy keeps telling me that he only guarantees that the leg pain will get better. So,...

….I have canceled the surgery with the _Ortho doc_ for tomorrow.

Now it seems, I will be in the hospital for a couple of days before I get the surgery but, I will be getting _good_ IV drugs to help deal with this ridiculous pain. I don't know if I will be able to keep my phone or laptop, so I may or may not be out of touch for a few days,… :dunno:! (…I can hear the sighs of relieve now, even as I type!)  :laugh:

Seriously, Thanks for all the support and well wishes! I will let you know how it turns out as soon as I can!


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> here's the update folks. Today was a really bad day. It has been a, two canes and a wheelchair to get to my appointment kind of day.
> 
> The Neurosurgeon says my disk is bad. Really bad. I am going to get admitted to the ER tonight here in town and the _Neurosurgeon_ will do the cutting on me fri or sat. This neurosurgeon at least thinks he will be able to help me with all these different pain issues, whereas,
> …the Ortho guy keeps telling me that he only guarantees that the leg pain will get better. So,...
> 
> ….I have canceled the surgery with the _Ortho doc_ for tomorrow.
> 
> Now it seems, I will be in the hospital for a couple of days before I get the surgery but, I will be getting _good_ IV drugs to help deal with this ridiculous pain. I don't know if I will be able to keep my phone or laptop, so I may or may not be out of touch for a few days,… :dunno:! (…I can hear the sighs of relieve now, even as I type!)  :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, Thanks for all the support and well wishes! I will let you know how it turns out as soon as I can!


good to hear you got away from that quack.. good luck on surgery, and remember to put me In will before u get cut (read that as I get the boards in )  )

but hang In there I am sure you will come out of it pain free, and ready for the season :eusa_clap:


----------



## linvillegorge

chomps1211 said:


> here's the update folks. Today was a really bad day. It has been a, two canes and a wheelchair to get to my appointment kind of day.
> 
> The Neurosurgeon says my disk is bad. Really bad. I am going to get admitted to the ER tonight here in town and the _Neurosurgeon_ will do the cutting on me fri or sat. This neurosurgeon at least thinks he will be able to help me with all these different pain issues, whereas,
> …the Ortho guy keeps telling me that he only guarantees that the leg pain will get better. So,...
> 
> ….I have canceled the surgery with the _Ortho doc_ for tomorrow.
> 
> Now it seems, I will be in the hospital for a couple of days before I get the surgery but, I will be getting _good_ IV drugs to help deal with this ridiculous pain. I don't know if I will be able to keep my phone or laptop, so I may or may not be out of touch for a few days,… :dunno:! (…I can hear the sighs of relieve now, even as I type!)  :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, Thanks for all the support and well wishes! I will let you know how it turns out as soon as I can!


Today wasn't a bad day, it just seems like it now. Nothing changed in terms of your condition, you just now have a better idea of exactly what you're dealing with. On the flip side, today very well may have been turning a new corner and the first step toward finding a real solution to your issues. Stay positive!


----------



## chomps1211

linvillegorge said:


> Today wasn't a bad day, it just seems like it now. Nothing changed in terms of your condition, you just now have a better idea of exactly what you're dealing with. On the flip side, today very well may have been turning a new corner and the first step toward finding a real solution to your issues. Stay positive!


Oh for sure. I agree with you there,.. What I meant was today _the pain_ was _REALLY_ bad. Some days it's worse than others. This was one of those worse days. And the Neurosurgeon saw that.

That's why he's getting me around his regular scheduling, which would have been another two week wait. But getting admitted to the ER, gets me on the surgery schedule for fri. instead of two weeks from fri. :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Sounds like this pain is probably going to be the worst as you get fixed on Friday. My guess is you'll be able to keep your phone/lap top but the IV drugs may or may not effect your ability to emoticon the fuck out of this message board. Either way man you are on your way to the road to recovery.


----------



## Simon Birch

chomps1211 said:


> I don't know if I will be able to keep my phone or laptop, so I may or may not be out of touch for a few days,… :dunno:! (…I can hear the sighs of relieve now, even as I type!)  :laugh:


Well even if you are out of touch you will be in our thoughts, you might miss a few new threads with people trying to sell us their next amazing product that will forever change our snow boarding lives. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## neni

Good news! :thumbsup:
Hope you now finally get a night rest n sleep well relieved of pain and bit less sorrow and insecurity.

















BTW: if it's morphine you'll get, you may want to hide your phone and not have access to post anything as you likely won't remember and likely would be surprised about yourself


----------



## Noreaster

Good luck, man.


----------



## Tatanka Head

Yeah, dude!!! See you on the other side!!! I'd send the hooker to your hospital but I dont want to piss off Nurse Ratchet before your big day!!  Have fun, and I hope you at least brought a book with you!!!!

Last surgery I had I was told I could go home after my first solid bowel movement. Need less to say, when it came I went straight to the nurses station and told the nurse on duty that I just took a solid pooh in my best german. She didnt quite get my excitement. I told her that it meant that I could go home. She informed me that my doctor would be back in two days and that I can share the good news with him. :storm:


----------



## chomps1211

Dilaudid,.... Good stuff? :dunno:


----------



## f00bar

Tatanka Head said:


> Yeah, dude!!! See you on the other side!!! I'd send the hooker to your hospital but I dont want to piss off Nurse Ratchet before your big day!!  Have fun, and I hope you at least brought a book with you!!!!
> 
> Last surgery I had I was told I could go home after my first solid bowel movement. Need less to say, when it came I went straight to the nurses station and told the nurse on duty that I just took a solid pooh in my best german. She didnt quite get my excitement. I told her that it meant that I could go home. She informed me that my doctor would be back in two days and that I can share the good news with him. :storm:


Unfortunately in the US the insurance company will have him out before the stripper nurse even gets there.


----------



## DevilWithin

Sounds like you made the right choice in getting the second opinion and going with the neurosurgeon. Good luck with the surgery and keep us posted when you can...you've got a lot of folks sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Good luck Chomps - sounds like the Neuro doc has it figured out.


----------



## Argo

That's great. You will def be able to keep your electronics. Your surgeon should have had you cut on a while ago. Any time we get people with a new/sudden onset neuro deficit, we do MRI/ct to confirm condition and surgery within a few days. Sounds like the neuro is on point and the ortho is a dbag.

You will be shocked how sudden the relief is.


----------



## neni

Tatanka Head said:


> Yeah, Have fun, and I hope you at least brought a book with you!!!!


A book? He'll probably happily watch the 24hrs shopping channel . 

Chomps, don't know how hospitals are organized at yours, but if you intend to watch tv/movies with your pad via your provider, make sure you've a download flat as you won't care about such profane things like download limits/costs and could end up with a big bill. An hide your creditcards (shopping channels ). Have a good fight.


----------



## SnowDragon

Best wishes chomps!

Hurry back so I can promote you to a full intermediate snowboarder!  :thumbsup:


----------



## cookiedog

all the best with your recovery man.


----------



## killclimbz

Here's to an operation well done and to your recovery.


----------



## killclimbz

+++vibes your way today Chomps. Looking forward to hearing from you when you get out and semi coherent.


----------



## neni

killclimbz said:


> +++vibes your way today Chomps. Looking forward to hearing from you when you get out and semi coherent.


+100 :thumbsup:
Fingers crossed for your surgery today!


----------



## West Baden Iron

killclimbz said:


> +++vibes your way today Chomps. Looking forward to hearing from you when you get out and semi coherent.


Hopefully you're on your way to a pain free future.


----------



## snowklinger

killclimbz said:


> and semi coherent.


c'mon he isn't going to a faith healer


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> Seriously, Thanks for all the support and well wishes! I will let you know how it turns out as soon as I can!


Hopefully it all works out, nothing like living with constant pain!!!

Enjoy the IV drugs while they last...  :dizzy:

:eusa_clap:

(Just figured I'd add in some random smileys since he's occupied) :cheeky4:ccasion14::storm:





































































:blowup::wavetowel2:


----------



## chomps1211

:dunno:

Recovery took longer than expected. Ironoically, my arthritis was causing more problems getting out of recovery that the surgery,.. :blink:


I ahven't seen the dr. yet, but he told my mother while she was waiting, that everything went well. I have'nt stood up yet either. I will do all of that tomorrow,.. with any luck all wil be good!

They have been PUMPING drugs into me non stop since around mid last night! :blink: finally Figured out Arthritis was causing much of the painI was having at the joints,… but I am loopy as all hell right now!

When I can think clearly I'll let yu know more! K? :thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon

chomps1211 said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Recovery took longer than expected. Ironoically, my arthritis was causing more problems getting out of recovery that the surgery,.. :blink:
> 
> 
> I ahven't seen the dr. yet, but he told my mother while she was waiting, that everything went well. I have'nt stood up yet either. I will do all of that tomorrow,.. with any luck all wil be good!
> 
> They have been PUMPING drugs into me non stop since around mid last night! :blink: finally Figured out Arthritis was causing much of the painI was having at the joints,… but I am loopy as all hell right now!
> 
> When I can think clearly I'll let yu know more! K? :thumbsup:


glad to see you're alive! hope everything is good!


----------



## Argo

Good to hear. Glad you got through the hardest part..... Getting the IV.


----------



## slyder

All sounds like good news so far Waiting for the report "I have no more Pain !!!" :yahoo:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Tomorrow is when we find out they messed up the surgery and he got a sex change by accident.


----------



## slyder

Chomps --> Chompella


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tomorrow is when we find out they messed up the surgery and he got a sex change by accident.


Lol! I can tell you it will have been the world's WORST sex change!! Because, although I haven't looked in a mirror today, but,.......

since I still have my giblets? 

Even if they managed to make me purdy????? 
Lolololol!!!!!!!! .


----------



## chomps1211

My type Arthtitis made getting cleared from
Recovery quite a wild proposal today. I kept having pain in my joints and legs that wouldn't respond to the narcotics they were giving me. So,.. Still in severe pain more drugs and more hold time in recovery. 

Wasn't till I thought of that _myself_, then they gave me anti inflammitory instead of narc 's. Tordahl? Tordol? Anywhay, 45 min later im back in my room. :blink::dunno:

Now,.. 4-5 hour later, Im not feeling any of the leg pain, or back pain that I was. Once I speak with neurosurgeon? I expect I'll be discharged tomprrow!! . :thumbsup:


Still pretty groggy!! If this reads strange. (...stranger.  )


----------



## DevilWithin

Glad to hear the surgery went well and you're on the mend! 

They probably gave you toradol.


----------



## Argo

Yep, toradol, it's a great NSAID but only for very short term use as most NSAIDs are. 

Alieve is also an over the counter NSAID, just to give you an idea.......


----------



## chomps1211

Right,.. But the strange part was,.. I was having agonizing spasms and pains that they couldnt seem to stop with any narcotic. (..._That_ should have been my first clue. :huh: ). It put me late for getting into surgery! ....._and_ then, very late getting out. I kept trying to ask the nurses why I was still in such god awful pain? 


I was afraid surgery had failed! :blink:


Glad I was wrong.


----------



## Simon Birch

Good to hear things went well, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Awesome news Chomps!! :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger

*unusually big dice roll*



BurtonAvenger said:


> Tomorrow is when we find out they messed up the surgery and he got a sex change by accident.


yea but I kinda liked the bearded graying high school girl


----------



## timmytard

What ever doesn't kill you, my friend.

Only makes you stronger.:eusa_clap:


Someone told me the Don was looking for youhmy:

You should go talk to him.k:

BEFORE, he comes to talk to you.


 TT


----------



## f00bar

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tomorrow is when we find out they messed up the surgery and he got a sex change by accident.


You never can tell, it could all have been self induced because he just never has felt like he was could be who he truly was!


----------



## chomps1211

OK,.. Looks like I will be discharged from the hospital today. Hopefully within the next two hours. I'm ready, let me tell you.

Enjoyed reading everyones encouragement!


----------



## KansasNoob

Awesome man!!!


----------



## cookiedog

Nice! hope you will recover shortly


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Haven't posted as there was a little readin to be done in this thread!!!!!

Sounds like everthin's comin up Millhouse, chomps!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## larrytbull

Chomps, 
good to hear you are on way out of the hospital, and the your twigs and berries survived. (did you get the breast reduction, on the man boobs? :cheeky4: )

good luck with rehab. Don't skimp on the exercises, as this is the critical time. once they put you on the regimen, go full force, if you don't follow through with it, then you will find you pay for it much more at a later date.

Hopefully by now you have found the meds no longer necessary


----------



## chomps1211

Damn-it!!! I knew I forgot something. I forgot to ask them to do the man boob breast reduction While I was under. Oh well, guess I'll have to do it the old-fashioned way with diet and exercise. 

I am home now. I'm actually quite shocked at how weak my legs are. I guess I wasn't aware that having the nerves pinched The way They were would cause such Lingering muscle weakness. Hopefully this is something that's easily remedied Once I start moving around regularly again. 

I wish to thank everybody again for all your encouragement and well wishes, And also for not taking me too serious and giving me something to laugh about As I read your replies. :thumbsup:


----------



## PalmerFreak

So the shooting pain is gone? Replaced by more of a dull pain from the surgery?


----------



## chomps1211

PalmerFreak said:


> So the shooting pain is gone? Replaced by more of a dull pain from the surgery?


Oh Yes! The shooting pains are gone. I don't have that god awful stabbing, grinding pain lowdown in my spine either. 

The problem at the moment is, i have been off my arthritis meds now for about two weeks. I believe that may be what's causing the pain in my hips and buttocks. I have quite a bit of sharp pain in my hips, I presume from the arthritis. Which ironically makes it a little tough to be walking around to get my legs strengthend back up. 

I also need to remember Those nerves were pinched for a _long_ time. Not to mention there's still a lot of swelling in that area From the surgery. So It's not unreasonable to expect there might be a little residual pressure on those nerves. But things are definitely a whole lot better than they were when I went in. I just need to control the arthritis pain well enough to start getting the strength back in my legs. At that point it's all good. 

I have to be off the arthritis meds for another week due to increased risk of infection. (The meds suppress the imune system.) So In the meantime I have a script of meloxicam, Which I guess is another pill form of super Motrin. With any luck it'll do the trick until I can get back on my regular meds.


-edit-
If it wasn't for the arthritis, Things would be like Argo mentioned earlier. It's a night and day difference over what it was like when the nerves were all pinched. It's just my bad luck that I have the Arthritis to sort of take Some of the wind out of my celebrating the relief from such pain. But Then again I've had this for quite a long time now. This I know how to manage & live with.


----------



## Donutz

Just to give you something to do, chomps, I've added a few smilies.



:broken::broken::broken:


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> -edit-
> If it wasn't for the arthritis, Things would be like Argo mentioned earlier. It's a night and day difference over what it was like when the nerves were all pinched. It's just my bad luck that I have the Arthritis to sort of take Some of the wind out of my celebrating the relief from such pain. But Then again I've had this for quite a long time now. This I know how to manage & live with.


now that you have fixed the nerves, time to go steve austin, and have those knees and hips replaced.:thumbsup: ( fellow gummer,I know you are old enough to understand that 70's reference)


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> Just to give you something to do, chomps, I've added a few smilies.
> 
> 
> 
> :broken::broken::broken:


OMG! Roflmao! Those are some awesome smilies! Might just have to add those to my sig. Folks, I had fun explaining things to the nurses assistants On more than a couple of occasions when I would just bust out laughing while reading some of the shit u guys wrote! Pure Gold some of it! :laugh: 

(....Larry, I definitely got the Steve Austin reference! Those would sure come in handy.)


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Speaking of handies, did the nurse give you one. I hope her name was Roy if she did.


----------



## Donutz

BurtonAvenger said:


> Speaking of handies, did the nurse give you one. I hope her name was Roy if she did.


:handy: :handy: :handy:


----------



## snowklinger

Donutz said:


> :handy: :handy: :handy:


oh fuck


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I think Roy might need some medical assistance if her skin has turned that green.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

All three of her!!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro

Donutz said:


> :handy: :handy: :handy:


Awesomeness.......who doesn't like a handy?


----------



## Mizu Kuma

mojo maestro said:


> who doesn't like a handy?


A Eunuch?????


----------



## snowklinger

Mizu Kuma said:


> A Eunuch?????


Yea, eunuchs really put the "job" into it.


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> :handy: :handy: :handy:





BurtonAvenger said:


> I think Roy might need some medical assistance if her skin has turned that green.


BA has a point there! Last thing I want to hear is "Hulk _MAD_" when she's jerkin' mah Gerkin! 


...nurses name was Corey, btw!
:rotfl:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

chomps1211 said:


> ...nurses name was Corey, btw!


Has he been gentle?????


----------



## chomps1211

Mizu Kuma said:


> Has he been gentle?????


"Corey," was actually a very hot young lady. Not at all the "Nurse Ratchet" I was expecting! Just my luck she was happily married!


----------



## f00bar

chomps1211 said:


> "Corey," was actually a very hot young lady. Not at all the "Nurse Ratchet" I was expecting! Just my luck she was happily married!


Ya, that darn married thing. Otherwise I'm sure she goes for the 50yo wimpering like a baby in pain in the fetal position kinda guy :yahoo:

Glad things are on the up turn though. Seriously, many of your posts are the thing that got me to ditch the skis in the first place. Surgery is a scary thing, there is no such thing as minor if they knock you out for it. Make sure you pick a hot PT though, it'll help get you through the next steps!


----------



## chomps1211

f00bar said:


> Ya, that darn married thing. Otherwise I'm sure she goes for the 50yo wimpering like a baby in pain in the fetal position kinda guy :yahoo:


…You forgot, flabby ass hanging outta back o the gown, peeing in a jug, no shave or shower for 3 days! So Yeah,.. I think I had a shot!!! :cloud:  :laugh:




f00bar said:


> Glad things are on the up turn though. Seriously, many of your posts are the thing that got me to ditch the skis in the first place. Surgery is a scary thing, there is no such thing as minor if they knock you out for it.* Make sure you pick a hot PT though, it'll help get you through the next steps!*


Oh definitely,.. because I have _plenty_ of experience with Hot chicks causing me pain & making me cry!  Actually, my surgeon hasn't specified any PT yet. That's one of the things I need to ask him about! I'm sure there must be some PT involved in my recovery.


----------



## larrytbull

So now your back is fixed... you better save up for some protection to keep it ok,


time to suit up!
Edit: * cause we all know you snowboard just like me :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## BoardWalk

chomps1211 said:


> …You forgot, flabby ass hanging outta back o the gown, peeing in a jug, no shave or shower for 3 days!



Sounds like a camping trip I went on once. Happy to hear you're feeling better, good on ya.


----------



## chomps1211

OK,.. an update! First, my freakin' surgeon went on vacation right after my surgery. All the pain I've been having since the surgery, all the trouble I've had trying to do any of the walking I'm supposed to be doing to progress in my recovery?

I can't see him to try and get some idea if this pain is normal, arthritis related or what. I have been following the directions of the hospitals PT person to the letter! All of that has been extremely painful, and I have barely been able to walk to the kitchen without extreme cramps and shooting pains down my buttocks and hamstrings! Some of these have been bad enough incapacitate me for hours!!!

This afternoon? I said _FUCK THE PT's DIRECTIONS!_ Turns out I have been injuring myself by getting in and out of bed the way I was instructed to by the physical therapist!!! Every time! 

So it would appear I was irritating and setting off the nerves just by getting out of bed int the fashion they directed. After standing, That nerve was already firing and cramping up my legs, so that even a short walk to the toilet was barely doable!!! 

This afternoon, I have been using a different method of getting in and out of bed. One that doesn't hurt my hips, back or legs (…much) when I do it!

Well *Lo and Freakin' behold!!!!* I've walked farther (…using a walker for safety.) with fewer nerve jolts or cramps in the last few hours than I have since I got home Saturday afternoon!!!!! 5 whole freakin days!!!!! :blink:

WTF???? I was really beginning to think that they had fucked up my surgery! That's how bad it's been!!! I was really starting to freak out!

Anyway,.. I still have some pain and some leg issues. Obviously they could be caused by any number of things. Residual swelling around the nerves, some part of my arthritis, who knows what else. Hell, now that I'm not injuring myself every time I get up,.. They might just go away on their own. _But_ at least for now it would appear I've found a way where I can walk well enough and far enough that I can start getting some of the strength back in my legs. At least _now_, I am starting to think (...and hope) I may actually be on the road to recovery!!! Finally!

I am grateful to have finally figured something out that seems to actually help me in getting better, but I am also *really* pissed that I have been hurting myself and hindering my own recovery by doing _exactly_ what I was told to do!!!

That sucks! Who the fuck do ya trust?!! :dunno:


----------



## Simon Birch

chomps1211 said:


> That sucks! Who the fuck do ya trust?!! :dunno:


Well according to Tony Montana he only trusts himself.


----------



## chomps1211

Simon Birch said:


> Well according to Tony Montana he only trusts himself.


Say Hello to my lil' Frieng!


----------



## f00bar

The surgeons basically just assume they did an awesome job and try to move on as quickly as possible after the surgery. They don't get money for any of the followup stuff. Not saying it's close to the same criticality, but after my daughters ACL the doc gave us some PT instructions and said go find one and start tomorrow and saw her once about a week later to remove stitches for all of 10 minutes.

The dudes name was Dr Doctor. Apparently he comes from a long line of butchers and he was the first to go to college...


----------



## chomps1211

f00bar said:


> The surgeons basically just assume they did an awesome job and try to move on as quickly as possible after the surgery. They don't get money for any of the followup stuff. Not saying it's close to the same criticality, but after my daughters ACL the doc gave us some PT instructions and said go find one and start tomorrow and saw her once about a week later to remove stitches for all of 10 minutes.
> 
> The dudes name was *Dr Doctor*. Apparently he comes from a long line of butchers and he was the first to go to college...


LOL! gotta assume you're joking on that one! 

I wasn't given any PT instructions after going home, they didn't even tell me when or how often to change the dressing. :dunno: Just found out today from his office assistant answering my message from 2 days ago, that I can remove it in 6 days! :blink:

BTW,.. it's a small victory but, I just managed walking 4 times up & down my driveway, not a single cramp or leg failure!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

It's a long way from a 6 mile hike, but it's a start!  LOL!!


----------



## chomps1211

Hey, serious question for you guys that are all like serious gym rats or physical fitness obsessive,.. (Not being insulting)

With the pain I have been having for so many months,.. being practically bedridden for most of it? The only position that offered any relief from the pain, was laying on my side with my knees bent. Pretty much in a fetal position. It was how I slept as well!

Spending so much time physically in that position, then adding to that the excessive muscle atrophy that has occurred,.. How much tightness and cramping would you expect I'd have in my hamstrings??

Is it reasonable to expect there to be a great deal of pain in my hamstrings?

I'm asking because obviously, it's one of the areas I'm still experiencing a massive amount of discomfort! :dunno: Any pressure on the back of my thighs & It's almost like a trigger point for some of the other pain in my legs and buttocks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Your hamstrings are how what we in the biz call Le Fucked. Right now you're deaing with new pains that were masked by what was fucked before. When the doc says it's good get a full body massage to move those muscles around. Make sure his name is Hanz and he's at least 7'15 about 300lbs and has hands that look like ham hocks.


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> Your hamstrings are how what we in the biz call Le Fucked. Right now you're deaing with new pains that were masked by what was fucked before. When the doc says it's good get a full body massage to move those muscles around. Make sure his name is Hanz and he's at least 7'15 about 300lbs and has hands that look like ham hocks.


OK! I'll do that! (I can still get "the happy ending" right?) 

Seriously, Thanks! That's a good idea. Now that I've gotten the 'ritis pain in/around my hips out of the mix, all that residual pain in my legs had me really worried! I guess I'm a little slow on the uptake that it took this long to consider/remember that my legs had almost 2.5 months of disuse! :dunno:

(_…you would have thought that that kind of info would be something the doc would pass along?_)


----------



## kosmoz

chomps1211 said:


> OK,.. an update! First, my freakin' surgeon went on vacation right after my surgery. All the pain I've been having since the surgery, all the trouble I've had trying to do any of the walking I'm supposed to be doing to progress in my recovery?
> 
> I can't see him to try and get some idea if this pain is normal, arthritis related or what. I have been following the directions of the hospitals PT person to the letter! All of that has been extremely painful, and I have barely been able to walk to the kitchen without extreme cramps and shooting pains down my buttocks and hamstrings! Some of these have been bad enough incapacitate me for hours!!!
> 
> This afternoon? I said _FUCK THE PT's DIRECTIONS!_ Turns out I have been injuring myself by getting in and out of bed the way I was instructed to by the physical therapist!!! Every time!
> 
> So it would appear I was irritating and setting off the nerves just by getting out of bed int the fashion they directed. After standing, That nerve was already firing and cramping up my legs, so that even a short walk to the toilet was barely doable!!!
> 
> This afternoon, I have been using a different method of getting in and out of bed. One that doesn't hurt my hips, back or legs (…much) when I do it!
> 
> Well *Lo and Freakin' behold!!!!* I've walked farther (…using a walker for safety.) with fewer nerve jolts or cramps in the last few hours than I have since I got home Saturday afternoon!!!!! 5 whole freakin days!!!!! :blink:
> 
> WTF???? I was really beginning to think that they had fucked up my surgery! That's how bad it's been!!! I was really starting to freak out!
> 
> Anyway,.. I still have some pain and some leg issues. Obviously they could be caused by any number of things. Residual swelling around the nerves, some part of my arthritis, who knows what else. Hell, now that I'm not injuring myself every time I get up,.. They might just go away on their own. _But_ at least for now it would appear I've found a way where I can walk well enough and far enough that I can start getting some of the strength back in my legs. At least _now_, I am starting to think (...and hope) I may actually be on the road to recovery!!! Finally!
> 
> I am grateful to have finally figured something out that seems to actually help me in getting better, but I am also *really* pissed that I have been hurting myself and hindering my own recovery by doing _exactly_ what I was told to do!!!
> 
> That sucks! Who the fuck do ya trust?!! :dunno:


SNOWBOARDING!!!! 

This is a forum for discussing SNOWBOARDING! FFS let it go! I don't give a flyin' Fuck about your broken back, sore knees and soft dick and wateverthefuck else is wrong with your body!!!


----------



## chomps1211

kosmoz said:


> SNOWBOARDING!!!!
> 
> This is a forum for discussing SNOWBOARDING! FFS let it go! I don't give a flyin' Fuck about your broken back, sore knees and soft dick and wateverthefuck else is wrong with your body!!!


Yo,.. Mr LithuANALian!! Check the forum subsection this is poted in you stupid douche! 

What a fuckin moron! :rotfl:


----------



## kosmoz

Is this a forum section, where people, who needs psychological support and help while going through physical and midlife crysis issues, creates threads? Because you make it look like that.


----------



## Deacon

kosmoz said:


> SNOWBOARDING!!!!
> 
> This is a forum for discussing SNOWBOARDING! FFS let it go! I don't give a flyin' Fuck about your broken back, sore knees and soft dick and wateverthefuck else is wrong with your body!!!


Douche. Don't care? Don't read.


----------



## kosmoz

Deacon said:


> Douche. Don't care? Don't read.


you definatelly didn't see this  http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/143522-snowboard-wakeboarder-6.html


----------



## chomps1211

kosmoz said:


> you definatelly didn't see this  http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/143522-snowboard-wakeboarder-6.html


He saw it! That's how he knows _you're_ a cunt! :rotfl:


----------



## kosmoz

chomps1211 said:


> He saw it! That's how he knows _you're_ a cunt! :rotfl:


That cunt will send you some pictures from alps, when you will be shreding on the couch


----------



## racer357

It's summer in America. If Chomps wasn't posting about his stiff back or soft dick we wouldn't have anything worth reading.


----------



## chomps1211

racer357 said:


> It's summer in America. If Chomps wasn't posting about his stiff back or soft dick we wouldn't have anything worth reading.


Actually,.. You have that reversed! But thanks for the support! :thumbsup: 
:laugh:


----------



## racer357

Get healed up and I will switch them!


----------



## Deacon

racer357 said:


> Get healed up and I will switch them!


pretty sure that was an offer.... :blink::blink:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

kosmoz said:


> SNOWBOARDING!!!!
> 
> This is a forum for discussing SNOWBOARDING! FFS let it go! I don't give a flyin' Fuck about your broken back, sore knees and soft dick and wateverthefuck else is wrong with your body!!!





kosmoz said:


> Is this a forum section, where people, who needs psychological support and help while going through physical and midlife crysis issues, creates threads? Because you make it look like that.


Yes because getting through some treatment so you can snowboard has nothing to do with snowboarding. 

When is Russia going to invade your country and just fuck shit up so you can't post on here anymore?


----------



## neni

Deacon said:


> pretty sure that was an offer.... :blink::blink:


I'm out. 
These are the moments when I'd need a 
"not sure if a joke 


or language issue" meme


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> I'm out.
> These are the moments when I'd need a
> "not sure if a joke
> 
> 
> or language issue" meme


Here ya go,.. Take yer pick!! 

This one!








…or this one!


----------



## kosmoz

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yes because getting through some treatment so you can snowboard has nothing to do with snowboarding.
> 
> When is Russia going to invade your country and just fuck shit up so you can't post on here anymore?


You dont want another vietnam only in ukraine  current generation of puss... sorry, navy seals and soldiers, is so afraid to get scratched, that I have no idea how it all would end if putler will decide to save his prestige in russia and move russian troops over the border to ukraine.


----------



## td.1000

kosmoz said:


> You dont want another vietnam only in ukraine  current generation of puss... sorry, navy seals and soldiers, is so afraid to get scratched, that I have no idea how it all would end if putler will decide to save his prestige in russia and move russian troops over the border to ukraine.


edit: sorry for a second there I was feeding the troll. I'm just going to more right along, minding my own business :laugh:


----------



## kosmoz

td.1000 said:


> yeah I'm not American but you are waaay off on that one. the US has more military kick-ass than the next 10 countries combined.


Technologies - yes. Men willing to die in the field? No. For america it would be another foreign war in across the globe, russia - 14years of propaganda did it's job, putin has 87% people support, people believes that the whole world, especially usa, is behind all their problems and all world wants to do harm for them and only putler can save them. People in street demonstration asks putler to send troops to ukraine. It's not the same as gulf war, numbers also means a lot.


----------



## neni

:deadhorse:
:trolls:


----------



## chomps1211

td.1000 said:


> edit: sorry for a second there I was feeding the troll. I'm just going to more right along, minding my own business :laugh:





neni said:


> :deadhorse:
> :trolls:


^this^


----------



## firstx1017

Trolls on this thread - really???? :icon_scratch:

Been enjoying summer and haven't checked on the forum for awhile. Read all 24 pages here and sorry Chomps to read what all you've been going thru. Enjoying some of the musings and bantering here between you guys! :laugh:

Hope you will be fully recovered by winter as I know you love going boarding as much as we do and at our advanced ages and health problems every year out there is one to celebrate! :yahoo:

Keep us updated!


----------



## Donutz

Finally got the little fuckers working. I left out one colon and the whole rest of the page crapped out.

:computer:


----------



## neni

Donutz said:


> Finally got the little fuckers working.


----------



## chomps1211

Damn,.. It's been 6-7 weeks since I've been able to trim my beard. (...haven't been able to tolerate standing in front of the bathroom mirror long enough to get-R-done.) Another couple weeks of this, I'm begining to look like a fat version of that Cy character from Duck Dynasty!!! Lol!


(...makes me look WAY old!!) :blink:



Still a bit behind where I'd hoped to be recovery wise. Feeling very weak and shaky most days. My arthritis has really complicated the process. Lots of residual pain in my hip joints that wasn't a problem prior to the disk herniation. Doesn't respond to any of the heavy duty pain meds they had me taking. 

For those that were concerned and posting warnings about all the narcotics I was on,..? I have weaned myself off all but the rare small dose of Vicodin taken on a really "bad" day! Otherwise,.. The pain from the actual disk trouble appears to be gone! Also, the potassium supplements really did the trick on the leg and buttocks cramping. :thumbsup:

If I could get this arthritis shit under control, I think I'd be able to be walking pretty good. So far, most days are far too painful to walk very far. Still, I get up and do what I can till it's just too much.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

If you want a cheap natural remedy for arthritis pain try this. 

One table spoon organic cinnamon and one table spoon organic honey. Mix it in some warm water and swallow it down or just down right eat a spoonful of it mixed together.


----------



## larrytbull

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you want a cheap natural remedy for arthritis pain try this.
> 
> One table spoon organic cinnamon and one table spoon organic honey. Mix it in some warm water and swallow it down or just down right eat a spoonful of it mixed together.


even better than that 
craigs list ---> asian Massage  go for the happy ending


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you want a cheap natural remedy for arthritis pain try this.
> 
> One table spoon organic cinnamon and one table spoon organic honey. Mix it in some warm water and swallow it down or just down right eat a spoonful of it mixed together.


Seriously? This isn't a gag to get me to try one of those YT, mouth full of cinnamon jokes?  

Naw,.. Just kidding. I trust your opinion when it comes to the 'ritis shit.(...besides, if it was meant to be a gag? I'm guessing you would have asked me to record it with my GoPro!) lol!

I'll give it a shot. I certainly don't want to have to rely on large doses of steroids again. And even the "Super Motrin" they gave me doesn't do squat for it either. So I haven't got anything to lose. Thanks!


----------



## neni

Do/did you have another appointment with that pain doc? Now that the spine/disc pain is gone, it may be time to adjust for the residual pain? When is your physio going to start?


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Do/did you have another appointment with that pain doc? Now that the spine/disc pain is gone, it may be time to adjust for the residual pain? When is your physio going to start?


No! I Haven't made another appointment with the pain management doc. I do have an appt. coming up sometime soon with my arthritis doc. (...need to call and ask when that is.) I may see about moving that up if I can. 

I haven't been given a date for any PT yet. My next appt. with my neurosurgeon isn't until Sept. 3rd. (...he disappeared on vacation day after my surgery!) I Assume he'll recommend something for pt when I see him then. I'll ask even if he doesn't bring it up. 

I know I have mentioned a few times here about how bad the muscle atrophy has been. So I definitely need to get the muscles back in my thighs and legs. I had massively muscled legs prior to this disk shit. All I'm left with right now is some seriously flabby mush for thighs! It's not only shocking to me to see this, It's depressing as hell! :blink: gotta get 'em back before the season starts!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

If you're worried about the cinnamon shit do it with warm water and start with a half a spoonful of cinnamon. The big thing is making sure you get organic honey none of that crap at the store that's filled with HFCS. Also cut out any refined sugars that shit causes flare ups like no other. 

Also if/when you can look into one of those little stationary bikes like this. Stamina® InStride® Folding Cycle - SportsAuthority.com


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you're worried about the cinnamon shit do it with warm water and start with a half a spoonful of cinnamon. The big thing is making sure you get organic honey none of that crap at the store that's filled with HFCS. Also cut out any refined sugars that shit causes flare ups like no other.
> 
> Also if/when you can look into one of those little stationary bikes like this. Stamina® InStride® Folding Cycle - SportsAuthority.com


I was only joking when I mentioned that YT shit. I do have a decent Health Food store close to home so I'll go and pick that stuff up in the next day r two. Appreciate the heads up on making sure to get organic. I don't normally eat honey (...never really been partial to it.) so I probably would have grabbed the first cheap stuff I found at the grocery store. 

I'll try it full strength in warm water. I presume it doesn't matter if it's a full 8oz glass. (...if it should be more or less to work properly? Let me know, otherwise I'll go with the 8oz.)

I haven't been completely off refined sugars, but with all the pain I've been in in recent months. I have had very little appetite, and have been eating very few sweets. So hopefully it shouldn't be too difficult to eliminate what little I have been eating from my diet. :thumbsup:

BA, Thanks again! I appreciate the recommendations.


----------



## chomps1211

Btw,.. I can't recall specifically if I have mentioned this in this thread before now but,..

I wanted to be sure that I had thanked you *all* for your advice and recommendations! Without trying to sound like too big a wuss,..!  :laugh: I have been _very_ touched by the amazing show of support and concern expressed by everyone. Not to mention, the jokes and humor that has been posted? Awesome! It let me laugh out loud, even when I wasn't feeling well at all! You folks here on SBF are the _best! _ (...even you guys who suck!)  :laugh: :rotfl:


----------



## Simon Birch

chomps1211 said:


> Btw,.. I can't recall specifically if I have mentioned this in this thread before now but,..
> 
> I wanted to be sure that I had thanked you *all* for your advice and recommendations! Without trying to sound like too big a wuss,..!  :laugh: I have been _very_ touched by the amazing show of support and concern expressed by everyone. Not to mention, the jokes and humor that has been posted? Awesome! It let me laugh out loud, even when I wasn't feeling well at all! You folks here on SBF are the _best! _ (...even you guys who suck!)  :laugh: :rotfl:


Nice, now we all have a place to stay, free beer, and someone to cook us breakfast if we ever want to ride in Michigan. :yahoo:


----------



## larrytbull

Simon Birch said:


> Nice, now we all have a place to stay, free beer, and someone to cook us breakfast if we ever want to ride in Michigan. :yahoo:


If baby sitting is included, Can I book my stay for Mid Feb? this way I can take the wife out for a nice dinner while uncle chomps is keeping n eye on the rug rats

:sarcasm:


----------



## Simon Birch

larrytbull said:


> If baby sitting is included, Can I book my stay for Mid Feb? this way I can take the wife out for a nice dinner while uncle chomps is keeping n eye on the rug rats
> 
> :sarcasm:


I don't see how Uncle Chomps could say no, during his recovery kids will only be very therapeutic for him


----------



## BurtonAvenger

This sounds like the premise for that CBS show Touched By an Uncle.


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> This sounds like the premise for that CBS show *Touched By an Uncle.*


…and here I thought I had left most of _that_ rep behind me around here!!   :rotfl: LOL!


----------



## snowklinger

chomps1211 said:


> …and here I thought I had left most of _that_ rep behind me around here!!   :rotfl: LOL!


smilies suggest otherwise


----------



## timmytard

larrytbull said:


> If baby sitting is included, Can I book my stay for Mid Feb? this way I can take the wife out for a nice dinner while uncle chomps is keeping n eye on the rug rats
> 
> :sarcasm:


Hahaha, I just noticed your profile pic.

Bwa ha ha ha. That's the mystical SNOWWOLF.

Awesome, someone had a thread last year askin' who this Snowwolf was.

I was already to post up that pic, & the gawd damn thread got shut down.


So if anyone was wondering?

That is the mystical SNOWWOLF.

Oh fuck, my guts hurt from laughin' so hard.


TT


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


> smilies suggest otherwise


Yeah, well! :dunno: There is _that_ now, isn't there! :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211

* Sigh *

So, looks like my recovery is not going all that well. With my regular follow-up visit scheduled for September 3, I called and asked to be seen early last week because of issues I am still having with my back and my leg. After the exam he decided that if I wasn't seeing any improvement by the middle of this week, I Was to get another MRI and bring that to my appointment on September 3. 

Well I don't have to wait till the middle of this week. The issue still seems to be with my lower back on my left side my left leg. That area was where I was having All the pain and nerve issues prior to the Injury at wrk which made everything much worse. The surgery seems to have dealt with everything I was Experiencing on my right side. The pain and numbness that was present after the work injury. But it doesn't seem to have fixed or addressed the issues that were going on with my left side. Those issues although a lot less severe than they were prior to the work injury have still been a persistent problem in my recovery. And today for whatever reason, those shooting pains and L back issues have returned with a vengeance. 

So I've got about a week and a half of FML leave left, And I'm still unable to walk a great distance, stand in place for any short period of time, Without experiencing pain and numbness in my left lower back and left leg. 

So not only is my season starting to look a little iffy, but my prospects for continued employment are not looking all that great either. September 3 the day of my follow-up appointment is 89 days of the 90 days leave I'm allowed. If, I can give my boss a definitive date from my doctor as to when I would be cleared for full duty. They still need me they're short on people they want me back they would be willing to hold a job for me for maybe 4, 5, 6 weeks. Maybe. But they're not likely to hold a job for me for another 2-3 months. Which is what it's going to wind up being if I have to go in for additional procedures or surgeries. 

(... And the Topper? The big Ol' Maraschino Cherry sitting on top of this huge ice cream sundae of shit That is my life right now? I 've got a tooth that' overnight has gone so bad, I can hardly stand to bring my teeth together because my whole jaw hurts like a MF!!) 

*sigh*

Somebody Shoot Me?! :cloud:


----------



## boarderaholic

Ohhh nooo Chomps!!!!


----------



## slyder

sorry to hear all this. Like it or not I was praying for ya. 
As to the tooth don't hold off. My wife got a bone infection that is no joking matter. 
Damn dude, really sad to hear things haven't spun around. Still hoping it all works out !!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Very shit news, Chomps!!!!! 

The bright side, at least things can't get any worse?????


----------



## chomps1211

Mizu Kuma said:


> Very shit news, Chomps!!!!!
> 
> The bright side, at least things can't get any worse?????


I learned a loooong time ago,... *Never* to say that!!! :dunno:


----------



## neni

Awww shit. So sorry to hear these bad news. Hoped you're recovering fine since it was calm on this thread recently. Fingers crossed that they'll find the origin of the remaining issues now that part of them are fixed. Maybe you'll need a second surgery, maybe it'll take way longer than expected, maybe the job has gone by then... You'll find an other one when you're back on track. Don't rush yourself into work before they officially let you just to save the job, and risk that you'll further damage your back. Just saying cos you've done that before...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Hey be happy you didn't go in for surgery and wake up to find you got a sex change by accident. I haven't been right since my last surgery.


----------



## BoardWalk

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hey be happy you didn't go in for surgery and wake up to find you got a sex change by accident. I haven't been right since my last surgery.


Maybe I'll apply for that roommate opening.


----------



## larrytbull

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hey be happy you didn't go in for surgery and wake up to find you got a sex change by accident. I haven't been right since my last surgery.



I don't think chomps has been able to move enough to verify that they didn't
perhaps the new pain are lady pains?


----------



## Mizu Kuma

SGboarder said:


> The end of Angry Snowboarder? Will BA channel Steve Martin and "just stay home and play with his breasts all day"?


Maybe Prahka Lasa could come up with the goods?????


----------



## hardasacatshead

That sucks Chomps. I hope everything works out mate.


----------



## snowklinger

hey man not that it helps or anything but my back is horsefucking me this week, the worst in 20 year since my original injury, so heres to fuckign bullshit.


----------



## F1EA

Man what a struggle you've been going through.... that sucks!

I gotta check my back as well... but it's definitely not as bad as yours man. Wow.

Have you tried medicinal weed?


----------



## chomps1211

F1EA said:


> Man what a struggle you've been going through.... that sucks!
> 
> I gotta check my back as well... but it's definitely not as bad as yours man. Wow.
> 
> Have you tried medicinal weed?


Well, just remember, My back didn't start out this bad initially. I thought it was a minor/moderate strain or something. So I tried to tough it out, even tried to fix it with some chiropractic adjustments etc. It just kept getting worse until the second injury at work put me down for the count. 

Don't know what your back injury is, but if it's been persistent and/or getting worse? Don't wait too long. Get an MRI and know for sure what you're dealing with. 

Going as long as I did, getting adjustments and using meds to tough it out without knowing for certain what I was dealing with? That has not helped me in the long run with my recovery. 

-edit-
Well, got my 3rd MRI scheduled for tomorrow morning. Then my follow up with my surgeon on the 3rd of Sept. so I will post an update on the situation when I know something definitive. 

(...as for medical weed? No Bueno! DOT regs n company policy. Not allowed for CDL truck drivers.) :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I'm all for medicinal methadone. Going to start the Mountain Methadone Clinic here in Breck and compete with all these Marijuana dispensaries. Anyone want to get in on my Kickstarter for this?


----------



## ItchEtrigR

This is sad news, here's to hoping better days come your way Chomps. Hopefully they can remedy your situation and get you back on the hill to do the thing you love... Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## hardasacatshead

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm all for medicinal methadone. Going to start the Mountain Methadone Clinic here in Breck and compete with all these Marijuana dispensaries. Anyone want to get in on my Kickstarter for this?


I'll back you if you back Quick Stance. At least a methodone clinic is almost guaranteed to generate a return. Repeat customers probably won't be a problem. 

Morals are for poor people.


----------



## larrytbull

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm all for medicinal methadone. Going to start the Mountain Methadone Clinic here in Breck and compete with all these Marijuana dispensaries. Anyone want to get in on my Kickstarter for this?


The real money maker is in recycling the weed left in the rental cars of the vacationers that realize just as they get to airport they will be arrested for holding in their home state :yahoo:


----------



## PalmerFreak

This sucks, I thought you had turned the corner Chomps!! Hopefully you'll get some good news from the doc and can get this sorted out.


----------



## chomps1211

*Whelp,… I'm Fucked! …...*

I got my 3rd. MRI today. Long story short,.. My back feels damn near every bit as bad as it did before the surgery. 


…and this is why! First pic is from today's MRI.









This second image is from May 28th, '14 _before_ the second injury at work that made things worse. This is what the disk looked like before my pain and spasms turned really bad. 









This is what the herniation looked like in June, after the second work injury, just prior to my surgery.
















IDK,.. I think Today's image looks even worse to me. :dunno:  :broken:

:sad2: My hip pain was getting worse since the weekend. I don't know why. No inciting injury that I am aware of. Didn't fall or trip, or bang into anything, but this morning? Really bad shooting pains and spasms again across my lower back and both buttocks. :cloud: :sad2:

-sigh-
If it wasn't for bad luck,….


----------



## f00bar

Uh oh, maybe BA had a point. Check that your junk is still there.


----------



## chomps1211

Nope! Junk's still there. Just like the back pain. Maybe they just put me under & pulled a train on me in the OR or something, for all the good the surgery did me! :blink:


----------



## larrytbull

do you have any view on spine above bulge, (3rd one down), wondering if doc worked on section above ? did you have some one check where stitches are, are they in area he was supposed to have gotten to?


----------



## Argo

Sorry, haven't followed many threads much over the summer....

What drugs are you on? Was your post op pain a gradual or instant onset? Were they immediately present post op or was it a few days after that they came back? 

Unfortunately some people don't have an immediate response to the surgery, even if they do they have a rebound pain when surgical swelling and fluid fills in the void where the removed material was... The bummer is that it can take months for this to resolve. 

A lot of times oral steroids like dexamethasone and stronger NSAIDs like toradol can be quite helpful. 

Usually they will wait ought the 9-18 month window before fusion is considered....


----------



## chomps1211

**

-sigh- The disk is re-herniated!

Based on the latest MRI, the symptoms I'm still experiencing, and the fact that my remaining pain seems to be a moving target,.. i.e. It comes and goes, it moves around when it's there. It gets worse the longer I'm standing, etc. My Doc believes this is due to an instability with those vertebrae.

Recommendation is for a L2-3 fusion! I was mistaken about this being an L3-4 herniation. I have no idea how I made that mistake! Obviously I need to go back and re-read all the records and medical paperwork I've got. (What can I say,.. Guess I really am an idiot! My bad!)


----------



## neni

Oh dear... this sucks! :sad:
Did you get any prognosis info?


----------



## killclimbz

Sucks to hear man. 

In your case the fusion sounds like it might be a great option. I know a few people that have had them and they were quite happy with the result. Certainly no longer in pain. I am sure that would be the case with you.


----------



## Argo

Damn. That Sucks but hopefully there is a resolution to come.... All you can do is move forward.


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Oh dear... this sucks! :sad:
> Did you get any prognosis info?


Doctor said he is willing to do another diskectomy if that is what I want. But he thinks I am likely to wind up right back where I am now. He thinks the apparent instability in those vertebrae will cause this to keep reoccurring.

If I decide to go with the fusion option, I am looking at a minimum 3-4 month recovery period after the surgery. He did say a fusion would not prohibit me from snowboarding again. But,.. even though my doctor didn't actually say it? I probably need to assume that I will not be able to get out and do any snowboarding this season.

Additionally, even though I haven't as yet spoken with my manager or the HR rep at work? I am pretty sure that any way you slice it,.. I will be officially unemployed since I have no official date to give them for my return to full duty. There's no option for me to ask for a temporary, light duty return to work either. That option expires once the 90 day FML leave expires. …and I believe that my 90 days is up tomorrow!

I have another appointment next Wed. to give him my answer on what I want to do. I have a lot to think about over the next few days!

-sigh-

…depressed? Somehow, that word doesn't _really_ work to describe how I am feeling right about now!


----------



## racer357

Get fused chomps. My pops had his fused and was racing motocross 2 months after. He had lived with pain for about 7 years and will still mention it now and then. His surgery was successful with 1991 technology...lol


----------



## snowklinger

*sorry homie....*

yea the fusion sounds like a good idea, sometimes you have to do whats right for your health even if you can't afford it really. 

just remember you have more options than you think, maybe that job was not going anywhere for you. People all the time are falling into a dream job making more money doing things they love, its incredible. We can bang our heads against something for 20 years and along comes something else and its like "BAM!" whether it be profitting in a pyramid scheme, winning the lottery, becoming a car salesman (who knew it paid so much and is so easy?!!?!), real estate(you could study all the material while laid up), write a novel whilst laid up, get involved in an exploding industry, learn mcse (or whatever its modern equivalent)...its not like your time out of work is being spent in the federal pen, you will be rehirable. It ain't pretty but you can get help to squeak by with lame shit like foodstamps and obamacare.

the universe is trying to physically purge you of your past and present. 50 is the new 30! especially with a bionic back!


----------



## BoardWalk

snowklinger said:


> yea the fusion sounds like a good idea, sometimes you have to do whats right for your health even if you can't afford it really.
> 
> just remember you have more options than you think, maybe that job was not going anywhere for you. People all the time are falling into a dream job making more money doing things they love, its incredible. We can bang our heads against something for 20 years and along comes something else and its like "BAM!" whether it be profitting in a pyramid scheme, winning the lottery, becoming a car salesman (who knew it paid so much and is so easy?!!?!), real estate(you could study all the material while laid up), write a novel whilst laid up, get involved in an exploding industry, learn mcse (or whatever its modern equivalent)...its not like your time out of work is being spent in the federal pen, you will be rehirable. It ain't pretty but you can get help to squeak by with lame shit like foodstamps and obamacare.
> 
> the universe is trying to physically purge you of your past and present. 50 is the new 30! especially with a bionic back!


Well stated. This could be the start of something (painlessly) great. Keep positive thoughts Chomps, we'll be doing it too.


----------



## snowklinger

BoardWalk said:


> Well stated. This could be the start of something (painlessly) great. Keep positive thoughts Chomps, we'll be doing it too.


I get you confused with Boarderholic. Are you a girl?

I am realizing this confusion has lasted a long time I think like when I say shit like "holy fuck Boarderholic is a MOD" and everyone is like yea stoner.


----------



## larrytbull

Chomps,

I'm usually not a fan of fusions, but in your case, your immediate need should be to get out of pain, and let the rest of the chips fall where they will. 

Take a breath, then think about the pain you are in, and then take another breath and think about this, if you can't get out of pain you can't snowboard, or even get out of bed much. Solve the real problem, then start solving the rest afterwards...

My .02 cents take it fwiw

Good luck in what ever you decide


----------



## BurtonAvenger

So I was once told after emergency trauma surgery that I would never snowboard again. That I would be lucky to walk. I rode 226 days last year. Think about that one before you think the worst.


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> Doctor said he is willing to do another diskectomy if that is what I want. But he thinks I am likely to wind up right back where I am now. He thinks the apparent instability in those vertebrae will cause this to keep reoccurring.
> 
> If I decide to go with the fusion option, I am looking at a minimum 3-4 month *recovery* period after the surgery. He did say a fusion *would not prohibit me from snowboarding* again. But,.. even though my doctor didn't actually say it? I probably need to assume that I will not be able to get out and do any snowboarding this season.
> 
> Additionally, even though I haven't as yet spoken with my manager or the HR rep at work? I am pretty sure that any way you slice it,.. I will be officially unemployed since I have no official date to give them for my return to full duty. There's no option for me to ask for a temporary, light duty return to work either. That option expires once the 90 day FML leave expires. …and I believe that my 90 days is up tomorrow!
> 
> I have another appointment next Wed. to give him my answer on what I want to do. I have a lot to think about over the next few days!
> 
> -sigh-
> 
> …depressed? Somehow, that word doesn't _really_ work to describe how I am feeling right about now!


Read the highlighted parts. Read again. Again. Snip the rest.


----------



## timmytard

I've crunched my spine from both ends.

Tailbone was prolly the worst injury I can think of?

Then I did an underwater scorpion, that's like a 4.0 in difficulty:bowdown:

Lets just say, I'm not a morning guy.

It's you chomps, if you wanna snowboard again.

You have too make it happen, you're the only one that can get you there.


TT


On a side note

BA, I found your buddy Chad a Marty Carlson.
He's a happy camper apparently.


----------



## chomps1211

Since quoting everyone who posted these last two pages would result in a HUMUNGOUS reply,.. let me just say, "Thank you very much" to everyone who replied. * SK, Kilz, neni, LarryT, et al!* I know for the most part that the fusion is really the only option I have that offers any hope for a fix for this. Even so, It is good to hear from others who have had, or know someone who has gone thru this and had a good outcome. That definitely helps to alleviate some of my fears and apprehension. 

Also, my sister in law is a nurse. She is very highly respected, _and_ I only recently learned, she used to work at the prestigious Cleveland Clinic before marrying my brother and going to work at U of M medical. She went and checked out my surgeon and his practice while I was in for my surgery. She said they are _VERY_ good and highly regarded in their fields. So that is another plus working in my favor.

As for the rest of my mental masturbation and worries,.. It isn't easy to stop obsessing on them. But I am aware that until I am able to stand up long enough to take a shower or fix myself a sandwich without being in excruciating pain? I can't do much of anything about a job, income, snowboarding or anything else until I address this first!

So, I appreciate and hope you will all keep reminding me of that inescapable fact of life if and when It becomes apparent that I am starting to get all worked up and in a tizzy about it again! :thumbsup:




BurtonAvenger said:


> So I was once told after emergency trauma surgery that I would never snowboard again. That I would be lucky to walk. I rode 226 days last year. *Think about that one before you think the worst*.


BA! You might be surprised to hear this, but I remember very well the time you posted and told us about your accident! About almost bleeding out with a ruptured,.. spleen I believe it was? At the time I remember being quite shocked to hear how close you came to kicking it!

I do find myself thinking on that situation now and again, and how you managed to overcome it despite hearing opinions to the contrary. I often think about that and all the other arthritis issues you deal with as well. I think about it most times when I find myself starting to get overwhelmed or depressed by some of my own medical & physical problems.

I am not entirely certain I have the same discipline or strength of will and character to weather my own difficulties as well as you appear to have done. But I will say this! No matter what has come along over the years, I have managed to keep on, keepin' on regardless. (…I do sometimes wish that whenever I come out on the far side of these situations, that I could emerge with a little more success and stability in my life. But it is what it has been I guess!) :dunno:


Since this has already become a seriously "tl;dr" post!! I will finish with this,…

Lately, I haven't been able to stop thinking about the kid from the UK who at 23 years old, with a medical degree, posted a question about "happiness" and should he pack it all in, maybe start over somewhere else!

I will leave the details for another post, but that kid's thread reminded me that between the years when I was 23 and 36? I found myself, more than once, in situations where either because of my own irresponsible/bad/stupid decisions (…Yes! It involved a woman!) LOL! ...or due to circumstances that were utterly beyond my control,.. 

*...I have packed it up, moved away and started all over from scratch no fewer than 3 separate times!!! * Guess I can do it again if I really have to!

"???4th times the charm???"  LOL!


----------



## BoardWalk

snowklinger said:


> I get you confused with Boarderholic. Are you a girl?


Na, but my wife calls me one sometimes, and my moobs are starting to come in nicely.


----------



## timmytard

BoardWalk said:


> Na, but my wife calls me one sometimes, and my moobs are starting to come in nicely.


2:2:2:2:2:2:

Pics, we wants pics of these moobs. 


TT


----------



## Deacon

timmytard said:


> 2:2:2:2:2:2:
> 
> Pics, we wants pics of these moobs.
> 
> 
> TT


NO WE DON'T.

:signlol:


----------



## chomps1211

BoardWalk said:


> Na, but my wife calls me one sometimes, and my moobs are starting to come in nicely.


Thanks for reminding me,.. I need to get a sticker or tat or something to put just above my junk before the fusion surgery! Something like, wrong side, or "This side Down" turn over before opening! Don't want to come out of anesthesia to find out I got that _"accidental sex change!"_ :signlol:


----------



## larrytbull

:hairy::hairy:so now you know you need it done, don't wait till next week, call dr and get on schedule. why pay for another visit
.:hairy::hairy:


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> :hairy::hairy:so now you know you need it done, don't wait till next week, call dr and get on schedule. why pay for another visit
> .:hairy::hairy:


That's a good point, but this all has to go thru and be approved by Workman's comp first! Hell, all their red tape and confusion was one of the reasons it took so long to get the first surgery! I've contacted my case worker but as usual keep getting her voice mail. So it may be a couple days before I know for certain if they will approve the fusion surgery or require me to try something else first.

They also need additional information from my doctor for purposes of continuing my weekly compensation payments. :dunno: Since those payments are _barely_ making my monthly "Nut?" I need to be sure that gets approved!!!


----------



## Donutz

Deacon said:


> NO WE DON'T.
> 
> :signlol:


Beat me to it. :rofl2:


----------



## chomps1211

OK! I _finally_ got some news and more detailed information today from the company's HR dept. He cleared up a number of misconceptions I had that have gone a _l-o-o-o-o-ng_ way towards alleviating some of the fear, apprehension, and frankly fairly persistent increasing depression I have been going thru lately!!!!

I'll try to keep it short, but in a nutshell,.. Even tho my 90 day FML leave is up this thurs? I am not _automatically_ out of a job! It's too involved to explain details of how the policy works in a short(ish) post here. But suffice to say, I do have some various options for remaining employed within the company, and for a much longer time period than I was led to believe! 

Even more importantly,.. my company health insurance is still available to me after the expiration of my medical leave! That was a *huge* load off my mind! I was under the distinct impression that once my FML was up, I would no longer be covered and I was on the hook to pay out of pocket for my personal medical expenses! 

So,.. The good news for me right now is, I can go into the appointment with my surgeon on Wed. with _ONLY_ the fear, apprehension and depression I feel over the necessity of a needing the fusion surgery!!  :shrug: :signlol:


----------



## larrytbull

2:2::yahoo::3tens::cheer::cheer:


----------



## DevilWithin

That is great to hear. Much better going into a major surgery decision without all those unknowns around insurance and job security hanging out there. Good luck this week and keep us posted. We're all hoping for the best.


----------



## neni

Good news! Hope, that'll blow away some of the dark clouds. 
Good luck for the upcoming appointment!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Fusion isn't as bad as people make it out to be. My mom had 2 disks replaced in her neck and 2 more fused after dealing with it for 10 years. She's doing pretty solid these days.


----------



## Manicmouse

Happy for you Chomps, surgery is bad enough without all that other shit on your mind.


----------



## firstx1017

That is such good news Chomps!!!! woo hoo!!!:yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger

*my lobotomy is scheduled for sept 18*

cool dude.

one of best buds got knee done last week, biz partner gets new hip tomorow....fucking old people man!

cheers broski. i think I'm gonna make landfall on a pile of stickers this week too.


----------



## PalmerFreak

That's great news!!


----------



## chomps1211

*Thanks for all the moral support everyone!*

I've been avoiding replying to the "What are Your Goals" thread. I didn't want to bumm out the thread or Jinx anything for myself with my back trouble, and impending spinal fusion surgery. 

I kept starting to post there but I would write a few lines and then realize,.. I really don't know what to expect in regards to how long the actual, real world recovery period is going to be after this surgery!

I'm hoping I will be able to ride at least _some_ this coming season. Preferably sometime before the spring ice & slush is all that's left to ride! :shrug: But that's a lot of turning and twisting of the torso, which is I gather, No Bueno!! 

Honestly? I have no idea if that is going to be possible or not! But,.. If it does take longer and I wind up being out all season? If I have to wait until next year before my recovery would allow for that type of activity??? I'll be grateful just to knowing I will be able to continue to snowboard,.. Period! :bowdown: 

Supposedly 3-4 months is what I keep hearing for recovery time! Whether or not that is how long it takes for the vertebrae to actually fuse securely together, and I can return to full, unrestricted activity? Or,.. if that time frame is more like, "You should be walking and getting around relatively normal by then!" I really can't say!

Too many unknowns right now! I can tell you, It's #1 on my list of questions to ask the surgeon tomorrow! 

(…I'm just *really* hoping I don't wind up on the sidelines all season, unable to ride and watching while a truly EPIC season unfolds!!) :facepalm3:


----------



## dieseld

So here I am joking that Im gittin old and then I fall upon this thread by fellow old hits! LOL 

Sure I should be getting into this at 39?!!  


Anyhoo, I perused this thread. 
best of luck.DD


----------



## chomps1211

dieseld said:


> So here I am joking that Im gittin old and then I fall upon this thread by fellow old hits! LOL
> 
> *Sure I should be getting into this at 39?!! *
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, I perused this thread.
> best of luck.DD


Thanks!! :laugh: You should know tho,..
All my back shit isn't due to snowboarding,..! I injured myself at work!
My worst snowboarding slams happened my first two times out 3.5 years ago. (...and plenty of good, painful, not to mention funny as hell fails f until I got the hang of skating away off the lifts! LOL!)


----------



## timmytard

Hopefully you'll be able to get some ridin' in.
You'll know if your ready to do it, despite what anyone says.
If you start to recover fast & continue on that path.
Make sure you go over in your head, all the things physically that you need to do to go snowboarding.
Not the what if's
If the checklist passes, go ride.

Obviously don't do stupid shit. 
But trust me, you won't.



This, I tell you from personal experience.

The longer you have to wait.
The more glorious the return is.
And it truly is.

On a side note.
It looks like you need boots that attach to the ceiling.
So you can straighten your spine out.
No idea if that would work or not?
My neighbor made some out of an old pair of ski boots.
Not sure how he did it, it was like 20 years ago?
But I'm sure googla has 100 videos?


TT


----------



## chomps1211

Ok! Fusion Surgery is officially on on for next Tues. (...barring any ins. red tape delay!). 

The Good news is, it appears I'm not looking at being flayed open for this. No huge incision to worry about. It will be several smaller cuts like micro disc proceedure. So after, my lower back will have a funky pattern of marks like tic tac toe! Or maybe like after some Neolithic, rite of passage, manhood ceremony or something! 
(Hmnnn! If I tell women that's what the scars are from, ...will that make me a "Hipster DB?") :shrug:  lol! 

Looking at 2-4 days in hospital after. Absolute Best case scenario, 3 months for full recovery and return to normal activites. (...including snowboarding! YAY!). In Some cases can go as long as 6 months for full bone fusion. (.. So, next season!) :shrug: 

I keep saying Thanks to everyone for all the support (...and plenty of humor!) while I've been dealing with all of this for the last,.. What? Damn!!! 5-6 months or more now? But I really do mean it. Thank You!

I'll post next update from the hospital afterward!


----------



## DevilWithin

That's awesome man! I'm really happy to hear that you have it scheduled and it sounds like you have realistic expectations around your recovery and more importantly, your goal to get back to snowboarding next season.


----------



## BoardWalk

Excellent 2:


----------



## dieseld

Awesome news. Look forward to your recovery!


----------



## firstx1017

I agree with boardwalk!!! Good news Chomps! Crossing our fingers you will be able to get out there this season. Just wondering - did you buy a season pass at the end of last year or do you buy them at the beginning of the season out there - we buy them before Memorial Day to save money out here! 



BoardWalk said:


> Excellent 2:


----------



## killclimbz

Really good news chomps! Even if it is the full six months, that is not that long of a recovery for that type of surgery. Glad to hear you'll be on the mend and out of pain.


----------



## francium

I've been dipping in and out reading this thread and as others have said all the best for a swift recovery. I know how it sucks having to miss a season, my first proper season after I learnt got cancelled due to knee problems but having a goal to get back riding is a darn good incentive. Even if it takes six months to recover you could still be strapping in by the middle of march so still turns to be had.


----------



## snowklinger

68 year old buddy came home from hip replacement yesterday, walking around with a cane the day after.

My other bud got his knee scoped last week and coming back to work today.

See ya for CO trip soon!


----------



## racer357

Great news, Get healed, DO your therapy, and connect with me regarding a trip out west. There' a group of us from Indy that go several times every season. It makes for a cheap trip. Recovering from a long layoff with a CHEAP trip might be just what you need sir.

Good Luck with your surgery. I am hoping by next Friday you are posting how great you feel!


----------



## dieseld

BTW Chomps, I checked the first post of this thread and it didn't state it so,…

what did you do at work that hurt your back?

Screwed mine up 10 years ago. Spent 10 days doing yard work , all good. Then sat down for a beer and PS2 and it was downhill from there!


----------



## chomps1211

dieseld said:


> BTW Chomps, I checked the first post of this thread and it didn't state it so,…
> 
> what did you do at work that hurt your back?
> 
> Screwed mine up 10 years ago. Spent 10 days doing yard work , all good. Then sat down for a beer and PS2 and it was downhill from there!


Ha! Mine was just about as ridiculous in how minor it seemed when it started. I drive a tractor trailer rig. One night I Bottomed out the air ride seat when I hit a pothole while bobtailing it. I felt a minor tweak in my low back when the seat hit hard at the bottom of the suspension. Half hour later I didn't even remember it.

That weekend, My back really started bothering me. It took me a day or two before I even remembered having tweaked it driving. That pain persisted and got progressively worse over time despite months of Chiropractic adjustments, inversion tables, etc. I started getting a bad tearing, ripping type pain in my L leg and thigh when walking or standing. Then I began to get shooting pains thru my L hip and buttocks. I worked like that for several months, using steroids and NSAID's to get by.

The thing was, once I was in a seated position, all that shooting nerve pain pretty much ceased. So I was still able to drive and shift my rig. I was only really feeling pain when standing, walking, etc. That went on from about Mar of this year. (…I finally got the first MRI thru my insurance on May 28th and it seemed to show a herniated disc!) 

Then in June, I was helping to load a skid of freight from a roller dock onto a trailer and we had to shift it over an inch or so to fit into the trailer doors. I barely pushed with my back up against the skid, felt something shift or give in my back and knew immediately that I had made a _BIG_ mistake!!!

From that moment on, The shooting pains were almost constant. Seated or standing. I almost didn't finish my shift that night, I could barely clutch the rig. Every little bump in the road was agony! That was on June 5th.

After that. the pain just kept getting worse and worse. It went from being intermittent and predominantly on my L side, to almost constant jolts of really Bad nerve pain shooting out from my low back down both my R & L legs, hips, and thighs, etc. 

…and from about mid June until my 1st surgery Aug. 1st? I was literally bed ridden in excruciating pain. :shrug: 

This has _definitely_ been one miserable, suck ass, shitty spring & summer! :blink: (…apologies for another tl;dr post!)


----------



## chomps1211

Well, surgery was scheduled for 5pm tomorrow evening. I just got a call and it has been moved up to 8-8:30am tomorrow. Gotta be there by 6:30am! Looks like I've got a _super_ early start to my day tomorrow! (…better not have insomnia tonight, dammit!) 

-meh- I guess prefer this over the much later start! I wasn't entirely certain I could make it going from midnight tonight until 5pm tomorrow without food or water. This way,.. I only have to suffer thru a couple hours without my life's blood! (*…coffee!!!*) …and, I have even less time to get all nervous about things too. 

Truth is, I have been getting a little more anxious about the surgery as the day got closer n closer. So all things considered, I'm glad they moved it up as much as they did. (_Plus,… I'll be getting the surgeon early when he's fresh, rested n coffee'd up, rather than later in the day after he's tired from doing 5-6-7 surgeries!_) 2:

I will shoot you folks an update on how it went! Probably sometime after noon tomorrow! Wish me luck! :blink:


----------



## cookiedog

Good luck Chomps!


----------



## Simon Birch

I hope round 2 goes better for you, get well soon.


----------



## poutanen

Good luck! We can't live without the smiley king posting up the usual, and the smileys have dropped off lately! (understandably)

Here's to hoping this shit gets under control for you... :drinking:


----------



## neni

Good luck, C! You've got a bunch of fingers crossed for you tomorrow :hope::thumbsup:


----------



## DevilWithin

Good luck tomorrow Chomps! You've been waiting for this day for a long time and we're all pulling for you. You'll be back snowboarding before the end of the season. Keep us posted when you get a chance.


----------



## dieseld

All the best, man! 

So went out to play soccer w my son yesterday. Rolled my ankle in a small digit in the grass. Small sprain. Unreal! all RICE all the rest of last night and hit the gym today, good excuse for no cardio, all pull ups and pull downs. Gotta nurse the ankle and get my body ready to board this year.


Toasting your surgery tonight with some good gin. 

Kick this in its ass and get back out there soon!


----------



## firstx1017

Will be thinking of you tomorrow - hope all goes well and can't wait to read your post with lots of emoticons!!!


----------



## chomps1211

Surgery was over by 2 o'clock in the afternoon. Honestly don't know why it was so late it was supposed to be a two hour surgery and it started right around 8:30 in the morning like they said it would,... so? :dunno:

My doctor says everything went well, both my legs move so that's a good sign! Lol. I would've responded sooner but they've got me on the Diloudid and some other stuff for the pain, and I kept nodding off and droping phone while typing mid sentence. Lol! :signlol:

It's different than the nerve pain, AND it's actually in my back, but pain manageable so far. 

(...Ive zoned out, 3 time since startting this post!! :signlol:


----------



## neni

Welcome back! Next step on your way to recovery is done :wavetowel2: 
Now take a loooong nap to start with


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> (...Ive zoned out, 3 time since startting this post!! :signlol:


JESUS GREAT SPAGHETTI MONSTER CHIRST!!! 

Stop trying to reply and just relax for fucks sake! You just had back surgery. :computer3:


----------



## chomps1211

Mmmmmmmm! Spaghetti!!! Yummy!


----------



## jjb7733

chomps1211 said:


> Mmmmmmmm! Spaghetti!!! Yummy!


Yep, that dilaudid is some good stuff! Had that when my spleen was removed


----------



## Argo

Surgeons tell you actual surgeon operating time. They are usually to self absorbed to know the "real time". there is a solid hour on a plif before incision, sometimes more so they can put your ass the sleep, hook you up to neueomonitors, stick a tube in your dickhole, position you ass up, prep and drape you.... Then another hour after the surgeon leaves so they can close your incision, flip you back over and anesthesia can wake your ass up... 

Hope all is well, glad you woke up....


----------



## slyder

Glad your up and legs move. 

Like poutanen said update us later, one day wont kill us get some sleep, clear your head enjoy the nurses wiping your ass. 

*and you better not be reading this till tomorrow !!!*


----------



## larrytbull

did you check they left the twigs and berries alone?


----------



## Manicmouse

Did you make one of those videos coming out of sedation?

Glad you're in one piece! All the best with your recovery!


----------



## DevilWithin

Awesome news Chomps! Glad the surgery went well...rest up and I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## firstx1017

Glad all went well and you even were trying to post in your spaced out condition. Hope you progress quickly and can't wait to read on your progress. Keep on trucking! :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211

Well, Im still a little loopy frim my last pain pills, bit,...

Im ginna be cut loose from hospital as soon as I give them a nice BM! :blink:
That has some very wierd flashback potential I'm trying not to thinkks about! Lol. But Im ready to go,... Pun intended! Damned narcotics jam me up sumpin awful!  
But,... Could be goin home tomorrow! 

Legs feel good. No pain either one, standing is well tolerated. Sittingz? Meh- ssOk I guess. Time will tell as far as full fusion success. :shrug:2:


----------



## PalmerFreak

Sounds good so far Chomps - all the best in your recovery!!


----------



## chomps1211

LOL! Oh Man! I really shouldn't post anything right after I've been given the Dilaudid(?) Those are some really stupid sounding posts! Even coming from me! Hahahaa! 2: 

Oh welll,.. What's truly amazing at this point is,…?? I can't believe how far I'm able to walk down the hall, (…with a significantly reduced level of pain meds,.. I might add!!) and yet,….!!! * NO PAIN!!!* :yahoo: :yahoo:

No pain in my hips, ass, legs, etc. My back and lower extremities haven't been this pain free for many, _MANY_, months!! 

I do still have some fair to moderately severe pain in my spine from the hardware, incisions, etc. but that pain seems to depend mostly on certain extreme movements and such! Those,.? I can manage and avoid!!!!

I am actually quite amazed at how much less pain I'm feeling, not only from having removed the obstruction pinching the nerve, But also from the trauma of the procedure itself! I really expected to be in significantly more pain from all of the screws, hardware and such! Not So! 

It's amazing to finally be in a tolerable and _manageable_ situation in regards to pain!! :wavetowel2: :bowdown:


----------



## ridinbend

Sounds like your ready to strap in! Good to see/hear/read positivity from you. It won't be long, Im sure doing RT during winter will be a true motivation to get healthy quick. Shred on chomper.


----------



## killclimbz

Really good news chomps. Don't do something silly because you feel better. Let that bitch heal 100% so that you are 100% pain free. Then we'll send you the hookers and blow. 

Seriously glad to hear your pain has changed to manageable. It is about time. I'd give you a slap on the back but...


----------



## DevilWithin

Awesome news!

But did you drop the kids off at the pool yet? Sounds like that is your ticket home...


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Awesome news!!!!!

You'll be doin this in no time!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

Yup! Already spoken to the nurse about wanting/needing/getting _very_ specific and detailed rehab instructions. The kind of things that can be done after going home. This is only meant to help deal with the atrophy of the muscles surrounding my spine and also to address the pronounced weakness in my legs, but more specifically, my left leg!

After my 4 week post surgical appointment follow up,.. That is when the dr. will evaluate my fusion's healing and improvement and determine what type of PT I can tolerate!! 

Right now, I feel like the more I can do the better! (…as long as it doesn't set me back any!)


----------



## boarderaholic

Aw yeah buddy!!! So stoked to hear how things are going for ya!!


----------



## KansasNoob

Dude that's awesome! Stoked to hear you're finally on the up n up. It'd be awesome to get to ride with you sometime.


----------



## poutanen

Can we change the title to "my spine's uphill" now? :tempted:


----------



## chomps1211

Offs!!! The more things change, the more they stay the same! I got the go ahead from hospital to git! The surgeon's intern goes to change my dressing and starts asking if this was my first surgey and, if Im alergic to steri-strips? 

I tell him no, and after handing him my phone, I see "This..."







. 

Wait till you see the second image!! :dropjaw:


----------



## chomps1211

This was underneath the bandages!!! 









Doc says I now have a "Steri-strip" allergy! Looks to me like whatever "cut" the steri strips was contaminated not the strip itself?

Either way,.. Now it holding me up getting the hell outta here!!!


----------



## snowklinger

I'm gonna need you to go ahead and break some yoga pants rules like 4 pages deep after that ocular assault.


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


> I'm gonna need you to go ahead and break some yoga pants rules like 4 pages deep after that ocular assault.


Hahaha! Yeah! No shit. The Ol blue waffle's got nuthin on me eh? Lol!


----------



## Tatanka Head

Sorry to hear about the allergic reaction, but fuck yes to being on the right path to a better back!!! I wish you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## BoardWalk

killclimbz said:


> Really good news chomps. Don't do something silly because you feel better. Let that bitch heal 100% so that you are 100% pain free. Then we'll send you the hookers and blow.
> 
> Seriously glad to hear your pain has changed to manageable. It is about time. I'd give you a slap on the back but...


Nailed it.....take it slow Chomps.


----------



## BoardWalk

I've seen pustules like that before but I can't put my finger on where...


----------



## mojo maestro

Have you ever seen shingles? That shit is nasty........


----------



## chomps1211

You know,… I never had a reaction like that before, but now that I think about it. After the first operation, The whole incision site itched like hell. It didn't get all pustule'd up or anything. But it ddi get a little red n irritated. 

So I guess this has been coming! :shrug:

Anyway,… I'm home now. I'm not in constant pain standing or walking, s I've a chance of getting better! Definitely want to make good use of that chance! 

Thanks for the support! :bowdown:


----------



## neni

That's awsome news. Glad it worked out well. Enjoy being home again, this time for good. From now on, it's "uphill" for you :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211

An Uphill climb is fine wit me! As long s there's a POW covered slope waiting for me when I get there! 

I already got news that someone from home services will be here this weekend to start on my rehab! (…This isn't going to be full on Phys Therapy yet) ….just someone to help me get back some of what I lost that's got me feeling so weak. Hell even, Just standing up from seated positions of varying heights has gotten some of the weakness in my L leg to abate a bit!

OH,.. BTW!!! I am not making a _single_ promise, not even sure I can/will be successful!. So,.. I haven't had a cigarette yet since leaving the hospital. It will be five days tomorrow! ….and I HATE GUYS LIKE THAT!  LOL!  We'll see how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## slyder

this could be a double win, fixed back and thousands saved on cigarette costs. 
Glad your spirits are higher and things are looking better for ya !!!:wavetowel2:


----------



## killclimbz

Definitely stick with the not smoking thing. In the long run you'll feel so much better. 

Complete double win. There are some pow filled slopes at Bert that would love to see you ripping down them. That much easier to do when you can breathe.


----------



## snowklinger

*nothing worse than an ex-smoker....*



killclimbz said:


> Definitely stick with the not smoking thing. In the long run you'll feel so much better.
> 
> Complete double win. There are some pow filled slopes at Bert that would love to see you ripping down them. That much easier to do when you can breathe.


yea man, i smoked for almost 20 years and quit a couple ago.

I try to live without regrets, but I regret smoking 100%.

Marijuana saved me.

I know u don't have that route open just yet Chomps, but really ANY path away from the noose is a good one. 

They taste "good" i know i know....just remember the drug isn't even a very good one.

You could replace cigs with cocaine and then quit that because its too expensive


----------



## mojo maestro

chomps1211 said:


> I already got news that someone from home services will be here this weekend to start on my rehab!


Hopefully home services sends you a Greek goddess that's familiar with the old rub and tug.:yahoo:


----------



## t21

mojo maestro said:


> Hopefully home services sends you a Greek goddess that's familiar with the old rub and tug.:yahoo:


or Lucy Liu and walk all over your back:rofl2: Glad you had your surgery done and soon be rehabing. good luck and recover soon!


----------



## chomps1211

The only reason I'm even giving this a try is,.. smoking significantly reduces the chances for a successful fusion. This is made harder by the fact that it's the vaso-constrictive properties of Nicotine that causes the trouble, so I can't use ANY cheats for quitting. No gums, patches, e-smokes, Nothing! So, it seems I will be *forced* to try and do this cold turkey!

Just like during my first hospital visit and back operation. I was so freaking miserable physically to begin with, I hardly noticed the nicotine withdrawal.

I wasted that chance after the first operation,.. there, I went the four days I was in without a smoke, but it was the first thing I lit up once the wheelchair split the front doors of the hospital!

Right now, I would say I'm not fighting the craving so much as fighting the "Habit!" I've been smoking since I was 11 years old, stealing them from my dad!  I am just used to always having one in my hands. I haven't actually even tried quitting in over 30 years!

So far,.. for last night & today! Habit hasn't been a good enough reason for me to light one up.

First time I get good and pissed off or sad over something,…??? :dunno:

-late edit-


snowklinger said:


> *Nothing worse than an ex-smoker!….*


LOL! Ain't that the truth! To make matters worse, you can't really argue with them! I mean Fuck non-smokers and their bitchin'! Right? They haven't a clue what it's like to live with the habit. But the Ex-smoker? At least they *know* what it's like to have that monkey on their back and how far his nails can dig into your spine!!! (I consider that a rather ironic, appropriate and accurate metaphor right about now!)


----------



## snowklinger

the habit is easily as big as the drug in terms of monkey sizing.

All the cool kids are quitting!


----------



## neni

you can use nicotine-free liquids for e-smoking... (I know how hard it is to get rid of that habit, in that boat since 12y/o), highly reduced with the e-cigs.


----------



## snowklinger

neni said:


> you can use nicotine-free liquids for e-smoking... (I know how hard it is to get rid of that habit, in that boat since 12y/o), highly reduced with the e-cigs.


good call nenz!


----------



## slyder

chomps1211 said:


> Right now, I would say I'm not fighting the craving so much as fighting the "Habit!" I've been smoking since I was 11 years old, stealing them from my dad!  I am just used to always having one in my hands. I haven't actually even tried quitting in over 30 years!
> 
> So far,.. for last night & today! Habit hasn't been a good enough reason for me to light one up.


substitute the habit for another one. Everytime you feel the need grab a bottle of water and start drinking. Even go as far as take the walk outside to drink the water. Much like you would for a smoke. 
This will help 2 fold. Break the emotional habit and help you get your weight back in order. You won't be grabbing for food this way. You may be holding your junk much more with having to piss all the time but a way better option then smoking


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Another pain in the arse reformed smoker here!!!!!

Best thing you'll ever do is give them up!!!!!

I agree totally that its nothin more than a habit!!!!!

And on the topic of e cigs, dunno what the go is in other countries but its a bit of a hot topic here in Australia, cause they're unregulated and some are sayin that certain brands can be worse than a real durrie!!!!!

Some have even been found to contain chemicals such as fermaldehyde in them!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

If you need something in your hand I suggest you just become a habitual masturbator. One it puts something in your hand. B you still get the same kind of pleasure


----------



## DevilWithin

Let's put some facts behind that suggestion. Plus you could be doing some good for your prostate...


----------



## boarderaholic

Would it be an option for you to consider getting acupuncture to help you quit smoking? It's what my dad did, and it seemed to have helped a lot. And chewing gum. So much chewing gum.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you need something in your hand I suggest you just become a habitual masturbator. One it puts something in your hand. B you still get the same kind of pleasure


Only it's a lot harder to do while ya drivin!!!!! 

Or straight after sex!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

…LOL!! As I said, it's been 5 days, I'd say I was over the _worst_ of the nicotine withdrawal. I was just too miserable those first few days to notice. I don't really feel a craving for one per-se, but I do automatically reach for one with almost everything I do. This will be the hardest part to get over! 


In the meantime,..? That so called "steri-strip allergy" has turned into a blood blister filled mess on my back. If you thought the pics I posted yesterday were bad? Phfffft! Now, It itches and burns. it's bleeding from those fluid filled blebs that were there yesterday,.. not sure what this is but it don't seem much like an allergy to me????


----------



## Deacon

They're probably similar to the fracture blisters I had when I broke my leg. There's been a bit odd trauma in the area. :shrug:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

chomps1211 said:


> …LOL!! As I said, it's been 5 days, I'd say I was over the _worst_ of the nicotine withdrawal. I was just too miserable those first few days to notice. I don't really feel a craving for one per-se, but I do automatically reach for one with almost everything I do. This will be the hardest part to get over!
> 
> 
> In the meantime,..? That so called "steri-strip allergy" has turned into a blood blister filled mess on my back. If you thought the pics I posted yesterday were bad? Phfffft! Now, It itches and burns. it's bleeding from those fluid filled blebs that were there yesterday,.. not sure what this is but it don't seem much like an allergy to me????


Probably just back herpes from where the surgeon jerked off on you.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

BurtonAvenger said:


> Probably just back herpes from where the surgeon jerked off on you.


Bloody reformed smokers!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> Probably just back herpes from where the surgeon jerked off on you.


I think u might b right. Im heading back to hosp. These r the best pics I could do as a selfy, but this aint right.


----------



## chomps1211

Well, after ER doc called my surgeon,.. he tells ER to tell me, this is a fairly common reaction. He had them give me some kind of burn oint. and tells me to call his office, he want's to see me before my scheduled post op checkup for this! :shrug: 

-meh- …..at least it's not an infection! That was what I was really worried about. The incisions the blisters are over, around, on top of, etc. aren't even five days healed!! Hell, the steri-strips weren't even _due_ to come off for another 3-4 days yet!


-edit-
Oh, and ER doc didn't believe me when I told her I wasn't smoking! She asked, I said no I haven't. She looks at me and says,.. "Are you sure?" 

I gave her my best stink eye look and said "I just told you _NO_ didn't I?" After she tells me she smells tobacco, I look at her and rip into her about how I've smoked for 43 years! Everything I own reeks of tobacco,.. my last smoke was as I walked to the hospital oor for my surgery, just got released yesterday,..!!!

Did she *really* think my first action upon returning home from a spinal fusion was going to be to scrub down the house for cigarette smells????? WTF!? Dumb bitch!!!



Btw,.. Pissed as I was? I didn't smoke because of it!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Just tell her next time you're going to start smoking crack so everything smells like cat piss instead.


----------



## slyder

I wouldn't get to pissed at the Dr. as truthful as you were. Imagine how many other smokers flat out lie to her. She probably deals with many patients that get complications because they aren't as strong as you and do go back to smoking. 

We can tell you don't like being accused but look from her side on this one. 
Your probably the 1% that is trying, Just sayin...


----------



## mojo maestro

chomps1211 said:


> -edit-
> Oh, and ER doc didn't believe me when I told her I wasn't smoking! She asked, I said no I haven't. She looks at me and says,.. "Are you sure?"
> 
> I gave her my best stink eye look and said "I just told you _NO_ didn't I?" After she tells me she smells tobacco, I look at her and rip into her about how I've smoked for 43 years! Everything I own reeks of tobacco,.. my last smoke was as I walked to the hospital oor for my surgery, just got released yesterday,..!!!


Duuuude......you blew it. That's the way ER docs let you know they're interested. The direct eye contact, the lightly touching of the arm, the compassion in their voice. Next time.......grab her by the hair, bend her over your knee and give her a good spanking.


----------



## neni

slyder said:


> I wouldn't get to pissed at the Dr. as truthful as you were. Imagine how many other smokers flat out lie to her. She probably deals with many patients that get complications because they aren't as strong as you and do go back to smoking.
> 
> We can tell you don't like being accused but look from her side on this one.
> Your probably the 1% that is trying, Just sayin...


+1

I - uhm - cunciously underestinated (lied ) abt my N of cigs/day to the gynecologist cos she was reluctant to further prescribe the pill due to the enhanced deep venous thrombosis risk after 30... thought the heck with statistices, told her only a handfull per day, all fine, and continued with my 1.5 pack a day... (and I'm usually a pretty honest person :blush: Well, 4y later I had a thrombosis. Statstics stroke back ).

So yes, they are used to get underestimates. A friend oncologist told me that they usually take a factor 2 for estimated pack/years...


----------



## chomps1211

slyder said:


> ….She probably deals with many patients that get complications because they aren't as strong as you and do go back to smoking.
> 
> We can tell you don't like being accused but look from her side on this one.
> *Your probably the 1% that is trying, Just sayin...*



…I'm only "strong" as you say, because the worst of the Nicotine Jonze occurred while I was too sick or in too much pain to notice or care! 

I am only trying now because I don't want to waste that,… _Gift???_ of not having to go thru those first few days of *super* intense physical cravings for a smoke!

But,.. as has been noted here already,.. the "Habit" monkey has claws as deep, if not deeper into my spine than the nicotine did! :hooked: 

So far I've been successful! That's something!


----------



## jjb7733

I've tried to quit many times, and for me the hardest part comes after about 2 weeks and that's where I always fail. The first few days are usually easy because I use a bad hangover as a start to quit because I hate smoking when hungover.


----------



## DevilWithin

Keep up the good work. I smoked when I was younger and haven't had one in 10 years. So glad I went cold turkey and never looked back. I had to replace other habits with healthier ones though to break the mental associations that come with smoking. The biggest was not going to bars for the better part of a year because drinking and smoking went hand-in-hand for me. I had to avoid the temptation since drinking definitely tested my will power. I ended up running and working out instead, which helped combat the extra eating. I also focused on my diet and cut out the fast foods. Drank lots of water and started feeling better than I had in years. 

You can do it Chomps! It will help with your immediate back situation, but the positive benefits will extend even further once your back is healed up.

This may be controversial, but I recently cut all wheat out of my diet after reading the book Wheat Belly. It may not be for everyone, but I've noticed a huge difference. Less inflammation response, more energy, weight loss, etc. I don't suffer from celiac disease, but reading that book opened my eyes up to the issues associated with modern wheat. Now I basically eat all fresh, non-processed meats, fruits and vegetables. Some people disagree with it and it may not be for you. I just say give it a read and make up your own mind.


----------



## poutanen

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just tell her next time you're going to start smoking crack so everything smells like cat piss instead.


I found it smelled more like burnt plastic... :crazy5::crazy1:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Great news...fagless not spineless...:cheer1:

pm your address...got some smokeless shit for ya


----------



## slyder

I quit way back when and it wasn't easy for me either. I stumbled and fell but did it. 
Like you said you have a good head start. Just take a lot of this info from others and blend what you can to work for "you" !! 

Look at the support group you got here. We may not be physically with you but DAMN a few strokes of the keyboard and the "Chomps Bandwagon" is by your side !!

No excuses to fail with us all here !!!


----------



## chomps1211

wrathfuldeity said:


> Great news*...fagless not spineless.*..:cheer1:
> 
> pm your address...got some smokeless shit for ya










Now That,..? That was some funny shit!!!!







(_…I've got enough relatives still living in Scotland and the UK so I get the humor either way!!_)  LOL!



slyder said:


> Look at the support group you got here. We may not be physically with you but DAMN a few strokes of the keyboard and the "Chomps Bandwagon" is by your side !!
> 
> No excuses to fail with us all here !!!


…and don't you folks doubt for a second that I appreciate it either! 2: 

So far, it really has been the "Habit" side of this that keeps bustin' in at surprising times. At this point, It hasn't been all that difficult to ignore those habit cues because I don't have any smokes lying around to just "pick up and light" when that happens.

It has been very interesting to note the odd times and activities where I find myself craving a smoke for no other reason!

The REAL test for me, will come later when I am cleared to drive! That's when this shit is gonna get hard! Driving has always been a chainsmoking situation for me! But, that's a few weeks away from being an issue!

For now,.. 9 days without a smoke! :wavetowel2:


----------



## neni

2: Great job so far!



chomps1211 said:


> Driving has always been a chainsmoking situation for me!


Yap, it was for me too. That's why I don't have packages in the car anymore; just the e-cig. Works perfectly. Nice sideeffect: the car isn't smelly anymore. 

(there would be liquids without nicotine for ya...)


----------



## Deacon

Probably the biggest thing will be _if_ you slip and have one, to _*not*_ mentally unravel and give up. Just get right back up on the horse!


----------



## Donutz

Deacon said:


> Probably the biggest thing will be _if_ you slip and have one, to _*not*_ mentally unravel and give up. Just get right back up on the horse!


This! It doesn't been you're back to square one. Every day without a cig is a day where your lungs are cleaning themselves out, and your brain is getting used to a life without nicotine.

I found the biggest problem with quitting was psychological. It was hard to imaging a life without smokes -- like I'd be permanently denying myself something. But after a while, it just isn't important any more.

The other problem was that coffee goes with cigarette. I had to give up coffee for a while. THAT was hard!


----------



## poutanen

Donutz said:


> I found the biggest problem with quitting was psychological. It was hard to imaging a life without smokes -- like I'd be permanently denying myself something. But after a while, it just isn't important any more.


The older I get, the more I realize pretty much everything that significantly alters your body chemistry for a certain period of time are useless.

I'm not saying to not do stuff, try stuff, enjoy a coffee every once in a while, etc. I'm the first to admit I've tried many drugs a couple times at least, and was a regular consumer of some for years.

The kicker for me was a few years ago, when I was getting depressed/anxious for no apparent reason. Good job, good house, stable income, good friends, etc. etc. etc. yet still the negative feelings persisted. My best friend asked me if I was drinking coffee. I said yeah, about a cup a day. He suggested I try cutting it out. And it worked... Not that caffeine has that effect on most people, but it certainly did for me.

I now notice if I have a couple beers (literally two bottles), on a Saturday afternoon, that night I just don't feel as good, don't sleep well, etc.

So my solution has been to cut back. I still will take a hoot off a pipe every once in a while (few times a year), I still enjoy a coffee every once in a while, but I make it a small. I still LOVE a beer with dinner a couple times a week, but cutting it off at one seems to give me the joy of the taste, without noticing any of the negative from the alcohol. 

As for smokes, I didn't smoke in high school and TRIED to start when I was 17/18 or so. Smoking is one thing that never mixed with my system. I'd puke almost every time, or at the very least feel like shit.

Pretty bad that I had a better experience with Cocaine than Nicotine. :shrug:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Pout...it seems that you and I do night shift...that does shit to your body. Fricking hamburgers, onion rings, ice cream and etc. ....pretty soon I'll just be a fartbag eating greens.


----------



## chomps1211

I saw the surgeon today about this friggin swollen and painful rash surrounding the surgical incisions. He confirmed that it's just an allergic reaction to the steri strips they used to close the incisions.

No sign of puss, or infection. Just a lot of blood filled, itchy as All hell, blisters! Along with some rather impressive (…and uncomfortable) swelling around a few of the incisions. But he assured me, it's nothing to be too worried about!

So!! With no more shooting nerve pains in my legs or hips? I am now officially cleared to do as much walking as I can tolerate! (For now,… still no lifting or bending!) The light PT that they have me doing has helped to improve some of the post surgical weakness I was having in my L leg. That's another good sign. 

So now,.. Seems It's a matter of _not_ doing anything stupid to screw up the fusion! And trying to slowly, and carefully regain as much strength and muscle in my legs and core as I can.  Slow 'n' Steady!!! Next appt. is in 8 weeks!

(…on a side note! Looking at the X-rays he took today? I was actually shocked at how _huge_ the screws were that they used in my Vertebrae! Hell,.. I don't use screws that big to join 2x4's!!) :blink: :signlol:


----------



## DevilWithin

Congrats on the great news! Must be a huge relief to finally be back on the road to recovery and good health. Keep it up man.


----------



## Argo

Yeah man, it's monster sized hardware we drill in there.....

Glad it's working for you!


----------



## poutanen

wrathfuldeity said:


> Pout...it seems that you and I do night shift...that does shit to your body. Fricking hamburgers, onion rings, ice cream and etc. ....pretty soon I'll just be a fartbag eating greens.


The weird thing is, other than the mild halucinations, I can actually control my sleep much better now than when I was younger. I remember the first summer I worked nights was terrible! Now I can flip flop between days and nights easy... 

Yet a cup of coffee makes me think my world is coming to an end?!? :shrug:

Eating well on nights is the tough one that's for sure. Tim Hortons and McDonalds are all that's open near me where I am this week.


----------



## snowklinger

poutanen said:


> Pretty bad that I had a better experience with Cocaine than Nicotine. :shrug:


This has to be universal really. Either that or someone is giving you bad instructions for recreation.


----------



## neni

poutanen said:


> Eating well on nights is the tough one that's for sure. Tim Hortons and McDonalds are all that's open near me where I am this week.


Don't you guys have Tupperware?


----------



## f00bar

neni said:


> Don't you guys have Tupperware?


Of course. But I find it kinda chewy and keeps me awake at night if I have it after 9.


----------



## neni

f00bar said:


> Of course. But I find it kinda chewy and keeps me awake at night if I have it after 9.


Chingsgring! Lol.
A Whisky may help with digestion


----------



## Donutz

neni said:


> Chingsgring! Lol.
> A Whisky may help with digestion


And if it doesn't, so what?


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> (…on a side note! Looking at the X-rays he took today? I was actually shocked at how _huge_ the screws were that they used in my Vertebrae! Hell,.. I don't use screws that big to join 2x4's!!) :blink: :signlol:


Just wait till you try to get on the plane, you will have to ask for the full grope, due to the hardware in your back setting off the Metal detector


----------



## BoardWalk

larrytbull said:


> Just wait till you try to get on the plane, you will have to ask for the full grope, due to the hardware in your back setting off the Metal detector


So many wins involved with this surgery.


----------



## chomps1211

Since it's been well over 3 months since I've been able to walk any farther than up and down my driveway a couple of times? I thought I'd crow a little bit about having just walked a little over half a mile! 

I obviously noticed some weakness in my legs, but honestly? It seemed a little harder on my back and core muscles. I noticed much more weakness there! I made a conscious effort to keep my stomach muscles tensed during the walk. I did pretty good up until that last 10th of a mile. I started feeling a little strain in my back & core by then. Legs felt a little wobbly by then too!

No shooting pains, no nerve pain,.. Just a little ache in my back where the hardware is. Weight and load bearing, is good for bone strength and growth. So the more I do this, the quicker the vertebrae should fuse together. (In theory that is!)

So,.. I think I've got a pretty good baseline to start with and compare any progress to!


The completely ironic part,..? I _always_ smoked immediately after _any_ amount of exercise! Be it an hour in the gym, a 5 mile walk, or a 25 mile bike ride! I _really_ wanted a smoke when I got home from my 1/2 mile walk! LOL!. Decided to post this instead!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Chomper...keep it up...Sat or Mon...you got a 10# box-0-shit to haul from the mailbox.


----------



## chomps1211

Brief update;

Today is 21 days!! 3 weeks since the surgery, *3 whole weeks without a smoke!!!* :cheer: I feel pretty good about that but, Oddly enough, I still feel like celebrating the occasion with a smoke!   :lol:

It is just crazy how programmed I am to want to light up a smoke during the day. As soon as I wake up,.. after any meal,.. Whenever I get in my car to go anywhere,… sitting on the crapper,.. you name it! No actual _physical_ craving for nicotine!! Just an automatic, habitual, mental craving!! 

It's so automatic and below the conscious level, my hands almost reach into my pocket for a lighter sometimes! 

Cutting out nicotine had better work to promote a good outcome for the bone growth in my spinal fusion!  Cuz if I _don't_ recover well enough to snowboard again,..? I really don't give a rats ass about any of the other supposed health benefits not smoking provides!! :crazy2: :crazy2:

….been a week & this chest cold is still kickin' my ass too! :whiteflag:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Awesome stuff!!!!!

When I gave away the darts, I was sick as a dog for weeks!!!!! 

The lungs didn't have the chemicals to fight off the bacteria anymore!!!!!

But they eventually got their act together!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Ohhh, and whenever I went through the thought of sparkin one up, it helped when I told myself that I no longer did it anymore!!!!!

The mind is a powerful thing, as they say!!!!!


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> Today is 21 days!! 3 weeks since the surgery, *3 whole weeks without a smoke!!!* :cheer: I feel pretty good about that but, Oddly enough, I still feel like celebrating the occasion with a smoke!   :lol:


Holy shit time flies when you're having fun!

You could substitute masturbation for smoking. When you go to the car, after a meal, when you're sitting on the john...

I think I've been reading internet smut too much lately... :embarrased1:


----------



## chomps1211

poutanen said:


> ….You could substitute masturbation for smoking. When you go to the car, after a meal, when you're sitting on the john...


:laughat: Well,.. nowadays? I'm thinking *that* might actually be more socially acceptable than lighting up a cigarette!

"Pardon me,.. while I step outside for a quick _Stroke_!" :rofl4: :rofl4: :rofl4: :rofl4:


----------



## chomps1211

:handy:




….forgot we had _that_ smiley!! :laugh:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

chomps1211 said:


> :laughat: Well,.. nowadays? I'm thinking *that* might actually be more socially acceptable than lighting up a cigarette!
> 
> "Pardon me,.. while I step outside for a quick _Stroke_!" :rofl4: :rofl4: :rofl4: :rofl4:


I still wouldn't try gettin away with it on public transport though!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger

*I, for one, would prefer the dolphin flogging.*



chomps1211 said:


> :laughat: Well,.. nowadays? I'm thinking *that* might actually be more socially acceptable than lighting up a cigarette!
> 
> "Pardon me,.. while I step outside for a quick _Stroke_!" :rofl4: :rofl4: :rofl4: :rofl4:


good shit right thurrr


----------



## chomps1211

Mizu Kuma said:


> I still wouldn't try gettin away with it on public transport though!!!!!






…last line of the song! 



snowklinger said:


> good shit right thurrr


----------



## Mizu Kuma

:laugh: A big Python Fan here, Chomps!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## chomps1211

*Son of a,………..!!!!!*

Just back from Doc's! My two week old chest cold is of course,.. _Pneumonia_! :blink: I swear, if I ever catch the person what put this Hoo-Doo curse on me and my health,…???? :blink:

So,.. we'll be adding antibiotics and cough suppressant to the pile of pill bottles I've got all over my dresser! -meh- :shrug: if I can stop coughing alla time, and get some sleep without tossing and turning all night? Can't imagine thats good for the fusion!

Honestly,….? Am I just going to completely fall to pieces all at once here??? I'm starting to feel like I'm Dorian Gray after his portrait was destroyed!!! All my sins coming to roost all at once! :laugh:

Well, once I get over _this_, maybe it's the last thing for a while,… _I hope!!_ :whiteflag:


-edit-
…for those who have asked, My back doesn't feel too bad. Mostly muscular type of pain now. Which is good I think. I have been getting some in home PT, but with the cold/ _now pneumonia_, I have been feeling pretty weak. Still, The small, easy,.. or you would think they should be easy, types of exercises she has me doing are kicking my ass!!! I swear, right now it's probably less than 20 min of stuff, most of which I'm sitting down doing, and afterwards, I'm wobbly as hell! We Added a resistance band this Wed. (…pfffft! Looked more like a shredded kids balloon!) Even so,.. I hurt all day Thurs! LOL! 

This is definitely going to take some time. (_Especially if I keep having to get back to back surgeries, or get sick after them!_ ) LOL!


----------



## chomps1211

Damn. Just finished the 5 day course of antibiotics. Feel worse than ever! Couldn't even get thru 2-3 of my exercises with the Phys Therapist today. Started coughing and got very light headed. Dizzy & cold sweats! Couldn't finish & had to sit down! :shrug:

Guess I'm going to have to see my Primary care doc again. See if there's something else to do. She wanted to start with Cipro, but said it had a slight risk of Achilles tendon ruptures! I said F that! I'm already going to miss out on a season's riding for my back, I'm not even risking that sort of injury!

Some good news tho. 3 weeks ago, the nerve damage had been so bad in my L leg that while sitting or lying down,..? I couldn't raise it straight up even a half inch. Well, now I can lift that leg up a few inches several times in a row. That's actually quite an improvement over right after the surgery.

So even with the pneumonia, and stuff interfering,..? I am seeing some improvement! It's slow as Fuck,.. but it's there! It is improving!

(…just wish I didn't feel so miserable physically!)


----------



## Manicmouse

Keep it up!

Slow improvement is still progress!


----------



## speedjason

When are they gonna have the technology to transfer human brain into a machine body?


----------



## neni

Tiny baby steps are still steps. So good to hear that the surgery was a success. Keep it up









If you feel miserable.... scroll some pages back and remember how it was before the surgery. As soon as this stupid lung has recovered, you'll gonna leap forward


----------



## chomps1211

pffffffttt!!! It's been more than 3 weeks! I Did the first full course of antibiotics, still feel like crud!! I started the second course of them today! I'm gonna give this 2 more days, then the Doc gets a nasty call!!!

I've never had an active cold or even pneumonia hang on for this freakin' long!!! 

I'm still smoke free! 5 weeks today, which makes all this coughing and feeling so weak and crummy all the more aggravating! :crazy2: :whiteflag:

-edit-
Oh btw neni,.. I haven't forgotten or become complacent about being grateful that I no longer have that excruciating nerve pain! However, this damned pneumonia and the accompanying weakness, shortness of breath, body aches & general malaise is definitely interfering with my fusion recovery!!! My first walk about 4-5 days after the surgery, was a little over a half mile! Longest walk I'd done in 4 months! Last wed. I had to quit PT after 5 min. due to non stop coughing and being so out of breath I couldn't stand up! :dunno: I think I was only awake for about 3-4 hours total from al day Sat to 8 am. Sun morning. I was soo physically weak and wiped out!

I'm ready to be physically active again!! I _r-e-e-e-e-e-ally_ just need to get rid of this lung shit! Two more days then I unleash a world of shit on my doctor!


----------



## tannersdad

Damn Chomps, I have not checked in for a while and just caught up on your injury. I'm wishing you a speedy recovery bro. Sounds like the worst is over?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Great news...still fagless. But it sounds like ya need to start blowin the bagpipes.:rofl4:


----------



## chomps1211

:yahoo::wavetowel2::cheer::yahoo:

Wrath,..!!! That was _Awesome!!!_ Thanks for posting that! I love the Bag Pipes and I'm a big AC/DC fan to boot! My cousin is actually an amazing Piper! I gotta see if he can get him a set of those flamers!! That will definitely add something to the next family get together!!!


:blink: Hmnnn,… "fagless?" "AC/DC?" "Flaming Pipes?" Not sure I care for the theme developing here!!!!  :laugh:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Pretty sure I mentioned this in a previous post regardin givin away the death sticks?????

But the lung thing is gonna be with ya for a while yet!!!!!

Took me 6 months to get rid of problems, but been 10 years since I had the flu now!!!!!

If ya can get yaself to a body of salt water, a good swim in the brine will work wonders!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

Hmnnn,.. Saw my primary doc again today. She's put me on bactrin (…an antibiotic) and and anti fungal for my pneumonia. Funny thing is,.. It wasn't the congested lungs, but it was the transient tachycardia I've been experiencing that had her trying to get me to go to the ER this afternoon. (_…although, if my pneumonia doesn't start to get better, she's talking about hospitalizing me!_) :eyetwitch2: 

For some reason lately, my resting heart rate has been shooting up to between 110 to 120 bpm. I don't even notice it. You'd think it my chest would be pounding, wouldn't you? My Arthritis doc was so concerned my last visit she put me on some 18-20+ lead EKG. She didn't find anything on it. It goes up, it comes back down. My in home PT visits, she found the same thing. Some days it was 95-110+ bpm and then next time it was 75-80! :shrug: 

Is this Some leftover from 3-4 months of pain and narcotic and other various meds usage?????? :dunno: I take very little of any of that now. Almost no pain killers stronger than tylenol. Then the antibiotics and my gabapentin and reg ADD meds. that's it.

If my heartbeat is still going up n down like this when I feel better/get over the pneumonia? I guess I'll have to go and see the cardiologist. :shrug:

So much for quitting smokes to get healthy,… eh??? :facepalm3: :laugh: 


Sick & tired of this shit, let me tell you!


----------



## radiomuse210

chomps1211 said:


> Hmnnn,.. Saw my primary doc again today. She's put me on bactrin (…an antibiotic) and and anti fungal for my pneumonia. Funny thing is,.. It wasn't the congested lungs, but it was the transient tachycardia I've been experiencing that had her trying to get me to go to the ER this afternoon. (_…although, if my pneumonia doesn't start to get better, she's talking about hospitalizing me!_) :eyetwitch2:
> 
> For some reason lately, my resting heart rate has been shooting up to between 110 to 120 bpm. I don't even notice it. You'd think it my chest would be pounding, wouldn't you? My Arthritis doc was so concerned my last visit she put me on some 18-20+ lead EKG. She didn't find anything on it. It goes up, it comes back down. My in home PT visits, she found the same thing. Some days it was 95-110+ bpm and then next time it was 75-80! :shrug:
> 
> Is this Some leftover from 3-4 months of pain and narcotic and other various meds usage?????? :dunno: I take very little of any of that now. Almost no pain killers stronger than tylenol. Then the antibiotics and my gabapentin and reg ADD meds. that's it.
> 
> If my heartbeat is still going up n down like this when I feel better/get over the pneumonia? I guess I'll have to go and see the cardiologist. :shrug:
> 
> So much for quitting smokes to get healthy,… eh??? :facepalm3: :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sick & tired of this shit, let me tell you!


That is strange...how long have you been off the narcotics? Did you do any weaning down or did you just hop off? Can i ask what you were taking? Just wondering if that would be related to withdrawal-like symptoms, but if you are just experiencing that by itself with no other symptoms, then it doesn't really fit. What are you taking for ADD? Narcotics tend to slow down respiration and heart rate, so sometimes when you hop off you can experience nervousness, stomach issues, increased heart rate, sweating, etc. But hopping up and down like that doesn't sound good. I imagine you have been on ADD meds for awhile and are used to them. It may be best to check in the hospital just to make sure nothing serious is going on. Maybe get a heart halter for 24 hours from a cardiologist. I had a heart echo done two years ago because I was having these episodes of an increased heart rate, dizziness, nauseous feeling. I passed out in the shower one morning while experiencing it and I'm lucky I didn't hit my head. Was sent in for a heart echo that day and everything was fine. Wore a halter, and it documented the episodes of increased heart rate, but for me they were episodes that aren't uncommon among people once in a while. After a few more times of this happening (luckily no more passing out) and having problems sleeping at night (my heart rate would jump up as I was drifting off to sleep, waking me with a start and in a panic), and some hospital visits thinking I was having a heart attack, it was decided I was having anxiety attacks. Placed on medication to manage it and I'm all good. I only use it when I need it. When I feel that anxious feeling creepin up (it's horrible at work or driving) or if I'm having trouble sleeping. No real trigger that I can find. Might just be stress?


----------



## chomps1211

I tried to wean off of the Vicodin and Morphine I had been taking before my surgery just a little too fast. I tried this right after my first surgery. I did go thru some pretty shitty withdrawals back in Aug. (I wasn't aware that I was going thru withdrawals at the time! I just thought I was sick from surgery!) I had been off narcotics all together for a couple weeks by the time of my second surgery in mid Sept. 

I was not on any narcotic pain meds regularly after the second surgery. There was very little pain bad enough to require it. First few days in the hospital, but after I was released, Only once in a while. And then, only one maybe two doses of vicodin or oxycodone. But after that shit with the withdrawals after my first surgery. I'm very careful to keep those few and far between. 

I think this is from the shortness of breath from the pneumonia! That and months of almost complete inactivity prior to my surgery! But who knows! 

I'll keep what you had to say about monitoring in mind. Don't want to drop dead before I ever get a chance to snowboard in some tits deep POW!  :embarrased1:


----------



## radiomuse210

chomps1211 said:


> I tried to wean off of the Vicodin and Morphine I had been taking before my surgery just a little too fast. I tried this right after my first surgery. I did go thru some pretty shitty withdrawals back in Aug. (I wasn't aware that I was going thru withdrawals at the time! I just thought I was sick from surgery!) I had been off narcotics all together for a couple weeks by the time of my second surgery in mid Sept.
> 
> I was not on any narcotic pain meds regularly after the second surgery. There was very little pain bad enough to require it. First few days in the hospital, but after I was released, Only once in a while. And then, only one maybe two doses of vicodin or oxycodone. But after that shit with the withdrawals after my first surgery. I'm very careful to keep those few and far between.
> 
> I think this is from the shortness of breath from the pneumonia! That and months of almost complete inactivity prior to my surgery! But who knows!
> 
> I'll keep what you had to say about monitoring in mind. Don't want to drop dead before I ever get a chance to snowboard in some tits deep POW!  :embarrased1:


Yeah it doesn't sound like it has to do with the pain meds but I'm not a doctor.  Withdrawal symptoms can be a nightmare if you're not weaned off them correctly. And it never hurts to get a heart halter and just see what's up. Catching something early might save your life - not trying to be a fear monger, just reality. And it might be easy as some meds. Before the anxiety meds, I was put on something else to control the rapid heartbeat when it popped up (it was rapid, felt like my heart was pumping harder, and felt almost irregular) and those helped with the symptoms, but in the end didn't address the underlying cause. Plus at the time I was in my late 20s, and didn't want to be on heart meds quite yet. :eyetwitch2: Keep us updated and take care of yourself.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

Chomps...have you ever had any atlas work done? I know alot of pro athletes are into getting their atlas bone adjusted after getting jacked up. Michael Strahan (former pro football player) promotes atlas orthogonal. 

Get yourself some cannabis for pain instead of that other junk. Also...start taking a tablespoon or two of apple cider vinegar combined with blackstrap molasses daily.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

chomps1211 said:


> I tried to wean off...Don't want to drop dead before I ever get a chance to snowboard in some tits deep POW!  :embarrased1:


Wait til ya see the titty pow and then check your heart rate. Ehh better forget about da titty...it will only make the soul suffer forevermore under the dragon's spell. 

radiomuse...have you had a thyroid panel...easy lab and often overlooked in anxiety presentations.


----------



## chomps1211

wrathfuldeity said:


> Wait til ya see the titty pow and then check your heart rate. Ehh better forget about da titty...it will only make the soul suffer forevermore under the dragon's spell.


I know I proly won't ever get to experience it often,.. But I am willing to suffer that spell!  



wrathfuldeity said:


> ...radiomuse*...have you had a thyroid panel*...easy lab and often overlooked in anxiety presentations.


You know,.. I've had that done years & years ago, but not recently. I wonder if there is anything about _all_ of these freakin' meds I've been taking over the last 5-7 months that could throw my thyroid out of whack?

I'll have to remember to ask the doc. Thanks Wrath!


----------



## dsdavis

Hope you heal completely and quickly, Chomps!


----------



## chomps1211

One more day of antibiotics to go, after almost a 30 regime. (…1st batch didn't do the trick after 20 days.) On the Bactrim, I feel less ill this time, but I am still congested and coughing up crap that looks infected. Really not sure if that's normal or not after 30 days of AB's! :shrug:

My primary care doc was threatening hospitalization last visit. :facepalm3: Seeing as how, that's probably where I got the pneumonia in the first place,..? I'm not sure I'm gonna go for that! :dunno: Fuck me,.. I _re-heeeeeeally_ need to catch a break here sometime soon!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger

*sorry to nag!*

Hey I may have mentioned it already, and not sure how youve been doing with diet, but alot of vitamins a-d from veg and some Bragg's Apple Cider vinegar (couple tsp/day diluted in water, can add honey for taste) will help your body to boost its own immune system (which the antibiotics have weakened). Mineralization also helps alot, especially Calcium and Magnesium.

I ain't tryin to push any shit, but pneumonia is a pain in the dick and even the docs know that their antibiotics are just a money grab for a shitty solution.

Holler at me if you wanna know more, its all on the interwebz anywho.

Even when you can't do shit you can still put good stuff into your system.

sorry for the lecture but I take all your sadfaces as an opportunity. Glass is always at least 51% full here. Lately its been 300% full which is a messy problem of its own.

I've been doing a lot of gardening and its amazing how much I start to think of my own biology in the same way as I view plants and what they need or don't need. Its incredible how similar we are to plants in terms of what we need nutritionally - if only we could photosynthesize! I guess thumbs and brains are a fair trade lol.


----------



## larrytbull

Yeah the AB's wreck the crap out of body. The vinegar and or lots of pickled veggies/sauerkraut will keep the yeast levels down (Candida). Helps drop weight as well

Hope u feel better chomps

Winter is almost on us and the snow is getting ready to fall


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


> ….but alot of vitamins a-d from veg and some Bragg's Apple Cider vinegar (couple tsp/day diluted in water, can add honey for taste) will help your body to boost its own immune system (which the antibiotics have weakened). Mineralization also helps alot, especially Calcium and Magnesium.


No worries about nagging!

You're not the first to recommend that. I already have a bottle of the Bragg's, but for the life of me,.. I just can't choke that stuff down! Even after sweetening the fuck out of it! Sorry! I just can't get past the taste! :dunno: The vitamins? Those I can do!  



snowklinger said:


> * - if only we could photosynthesize! *I guess thumbs and brains are a fair trade lol.


*Fuck That!* We'd be dormant in Winter!!!!! (…I don't think you thought that one thru there chief!)  :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger

*certainly no worse than when someone buys you a shot of jager*



chomps1211 said:


> You're not the first to recommend that. I already have a bottle, but for the life of me,.. I can't choke that stuff down! Even after sweetening the fuck out of it! Sorry! I just can't get past the taste! :dunno: The vitamins? Those I can do!
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck That! We'd be dormant in winter!!!!! (…didn't think that one thru there chief!)


naw I got some lights.

The trick I've found with the vinegar. Most suggestions are for 6-8oz dilutions, which yea, I can't do it either. I basically pour 1/8" or a little more, maybe 3/16" of the ACV in to a rocks glass, then just like 2oz of water. Then I just shoot it. Its fucking disgusting. I hate it. A very quick swig of straight water right after tastes very sweet and solves it all.

Say goodbye to heartburn forever if you can get on it, and that's just a bonus.


----------



## chomps1211

*-Late Edit-*

I didn't want to add this to that last post,.. I ended that one with a joke. I'm _trying_ to stay positive, but,… 

I should also add that part of my reason for needing to be bitching this up today? Aside from the pneumonia? I have been off my arth meds for well over two months now. In the last 2 weeks I have been going thru _EVERY_ type of Joint flare up I've _ever_ experienced over the last 8-10 years. (_…even the rare, 1 time only, excruciating ones._) _I forgot to mention, because of either the spinal Fusion or the pneumonia,.. I cant take *any* of the meds that would work to reduce the inflammation or kill the pain! _

Right now my hip is so bad I can barely walk without screaming. (The hip flares feel like a _severely_ ripped groin muscle! Just excruciating!) Ow!  ..and also, the joint on L side of my jaw is so inflamed, My teeth are out of alignment and I can't completely shut my mouth cuz I can't bring my teeth all the way together. :eyetwitch2: :eyetwitch2:  

*-sigh- Honestly,… Honest to God people,…* I _WANT_ to be posting that I am finally recovering! I really don't want to be a "Negative Nancy!" Honest! 

What I _want_ is to be making positive, upbeat updates. I would love to be telling you that my back and my muscles are getting strong and healthy again, and that I'm gonna be shredding by Jan.- Feb, Mar. at the latest!!

But the reality is, I really don't know why I am all of the sudden falling straight the fuck apart! :shrug: It seems that as soon as I begin to feel well enough to start doing something to help my recovery? Start doing my PT, take a walk, do some chores, whatever,..? Something happens that sets me back on my ass!

In the last five, almost six years now, I have been eating healthier, being more physically active, getting more exercise and being way more socially involved rather than isolating. I Really hope that 40-45 years of neglect and abuse is not coming to roost all at once. I have made this joke frequently, but honestly it's _not_ funny anymore,….

:eyetwitch2:_My 83 year old mother who has had a *complete* hip replacement two years ago? She gets around better than I do right now!_ 


…and regardless of how much I have been seriously craving one as I write this bitchy tripe,…?? I am _STILL_ smoke free!!! *47 days today!*


----------



## snowklinger

no worries bud! 

all this stuff is just a homeopathic journey together!

fuck cigs!


----------



## Tatanka Head

Small victories, dude. Keep up the hard work. I think you know that we all want you to get through this shit. I like hearing the small updates. Keep on keepin' on!!!!! And never give in!


----------



## timmytard

snowklinger said:


> no worries bud!
> 
> all this stuff is just a homeopathic journey together!
> 
> fuck cigs!


I don't know about the **** talk though

Don't be listening to Klanger:no2::no2::no2:

Going down some **** journey,uke: isn't going to help you.


TT


----------



## snowklinger

just wait till campin season!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Still fagless...perhaps a harem of lovely virgins could possibly administer your apple cider vinegar... rectally.


----------



## chomps1211

Good news,… 8 weeks, 2 whole months without a smoke!
(..came close to giving in over the weekend but held out, so!) 


Bad news,.. Pneumonia still isn't gone. I felt a bit better at the end of that last round anti-biotics. But that was 8-10 days ago and it seems to be bouncing back hard. :dunno:

Worse, since I can't take any of my arthritis meds until this lung infection is cleared up? (..they all suppress the immune system.) It's been well over 3 months since my last injection and my arthritis has kicked in like it _never_ has before!

I saw my arthritis doc yesterday and she said she's _never_ seen me looking this bad! With so many joints inflamed all at the same time!  I am really hurtin' all over! I can't sleep thru the night right now! When I can sleep,..? I only get about 3-4 hours before the pain wakes me up and tylenol just isn't freaking cutting it! 

Don't get me wrong,…! This is nowhere _near_ as bad as the nerve pain I had before my surgery,.. but it still sucks ass and worse, it's keeping me from recovering in a timely fashion. I can't get up, get out and get as active as I need to be to help this fusion recover & fuse properly! I'm either too ill or too sore or both!  :facepalm3: 

One positive note,.. My Arthritis doctor actually took a sputum sample to culture! At least when the results are in,.. someone will be able to prescribe an antibiotic specifically targeted to whatever bug is causing this shit!!!


----------



## neni

You didn't have cultures taken till now? :eyetwitch2: What antibiotics did you get so far? I think I remember that you got the infection from the hospital...? Some resistant little creepers linger in hospitals... Fingers crossed that you get the right treatment soon. 

Awsome job with still resisting the smoke demon. Proud of you!


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> *You didn't have cultures taken till now?* :eyetwitch2: What antibiotics did you get so far? I think I remember that you got the infection from the hospital...? Some resistant little creepers linger in hospitals... Fingers crossed that you get the right treatment soon.
> 
> Awsome job with still resisting the smoke demon. Proud of you!


You know,.. I can't remember the last time a doctor cultured anything before prescribing AB's. They don't seem to ever do it anymore. When I was a medic, 30+ years ago we ordered cultures for lots of things all the time. I haver been getting more & more worried about the antibiotic resistance of this bug myself. 

The ironic part is this was my arthritis doc. She even stated that this (my chest trouble) was not her field of expertise. I was only telling her so she would know why I couldn't take my arth meds. 

She is also the the only doctor in 30 years who has listened to my lungs and done the "E to A" test! [ _You repeat saying Eeee as doc listens deep in lungs. If lungs are full of fluid it sounds like "Aay!" _ (Mine did!) ]

I was taught that particular technique 36 years ago when I was running sick call for the battalion, and this is the first doc to use it on me since I got out of the service! :shrug:


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> Worse, since I can't take any of my arthritis meds until this lung infection is cleared up? (..they all suppress the immune system.) It's been well over 3 months since my last injection and my arthritis has kicked in like it _never_ has before!


Is there any non-pharmaceutical thing you can do to help? I'm thinking epsom salt bath, massage/stretching, a SAUNA?!? :hairy:

I live and breath by the sauna, had them since I was a wee bebe and they're just fantastic. Only place I truly relax...


----------



## chomps1211

poutanen said:


> Is there any non-pharmaceutical thing you can do to help? I'm thinking epsom salt bath, massage/stretching, a SAUNA?!? :hairy:
> 
> I live and breath by the sauna, had them since I was a wee bebe and they're just fantastic. Only place I truly relax...


Hey Pout,.. Yeah, BA and SK have both mentioned and posted a few holistic type remedies etc. I'll have to go back thru this thread and dig them up to give 'em a try. No disrespect to them, but I have not had a lot of luck with Other types of "natural & homeopathic" remedies I've tried in the past. But I am desperate and willing to try about anything at this point! If you were to tell me "pounding sand up my ass would relieve the arthritis pain?" I'd be at the beach right now with a shovel and stick!  :laugh:

On a separate note,..

DAMN, DAMN, DAMN,…!!!! SHIT!!! The sputum culture came back and it was *"No unusual bacterial growth. Normal flora!"* I know that would seem to be a _good_ thing but,.. Now it probably means this pneumonia is either viral or fungal! Either of which is going to be tougher to treat and longer to get rid of! Fuck! I am just so sick and tired of being sick and tired!!! 

I was hoping to have a specific bug named from the lab so it could be specifically targeted with whatever "Big Gun's" were available. My PC Phys. wants me back in the hospital under pulmonary care!!! :cloud:


----------



## chomps1211

Had my first Post op evaluation of my spinal fusion's progress. Surgeon said it looks good. Bone is growing/fusing together. Next evaluation isn't until Jan 28th. That means I have about 9-10 weeks to see if I can get rid of the pneumonia, knock back the arthritis and properly strengthen my back, leg, and core muscles.

I have an outpatient Phys. Therapy and Pulmonary consult to see about now too!




-edit-
…oh, and still smoke free. ( 9 weeks now I think.)


----------



## DevilWithin

Congrats man...that is great to hear. Hopefully the pneumonia clears up soon. Then you'll be back to riding in no time.


----------



## larrytbull

Chompies,

finally some good news. Perhaps you have turned the corner.
and the rest is up uphill 
rest up and do the physio


----------



## chomps1211

*Finally got some "hardware" pics to show!*

..Just got the DVD in the mail today. Thought I'd post a couple pics highlighting the new hardware in my spine! I still say, I don't use screws that beefy to connect 2x4's n shit most of the time. (…proly shouldn't trust climbing into any treehouse I've put together, eh?! :lol: )

















The good news is,.. I've been told I shouldn't have any trouble in the airport! Titanium!! :hairy:


----------



## f00bar

On the plus side you can hang some pretty hefty picture frames from your back!


----------



## larrytbull

looks good


----------



## neni

How you're doing? Finally gotten rid of the pneumonia and beginning to strengthen your legs?


----------



## chomps1211

*Seriously,..??? FML!!! :O*

It's been three months yesterday since my fusion surgery, Tomorrow is my birthday,.. After two spine surgeries, followed by 2 months with pneumonia, Then an unexpected, new and seriously painful complication with my arthritis that I never had prior to the surgeries…????

Tomorrow's my B-day! 54 years old. Last night at 1:30 am, I called 911 because I was in soo much pain I didn't think I could drive myself to the ER without passing out. …and 8 hours of moaning later in the ER and two CAT scans,..? I have a coupe of 7-8mm Kidney stones that need surgery!!!  :facepalm1:   :finger1: :finger1: :finger1: Not sure how long I'll be in hospital this time!
One step forward, two steps back!!! :eyetwitch2:

Stent??? In and alla way UP my Junk????????? (…apologies to Mizu!)

*!!!!FUCK!!!!*




God,.. Karma,.. The Universal Goddess, whatever?? One or alla these bitches hate my ass!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro

Better then being dead...........Happy B-day Chomps!!!:hairy:


----------



## larrytbull

dude! is your ex-wife a witch dr? find that doll!

Happy B-day
ccasion13:


----------



## linvillegorge

Damn. When it rains, it pours. Hope you get to feeling better and happy birthday!


----------



## DevilWithin

Happy Birthday! I'm sorry to hear you're back in the hospital with kidney stones. You've definitely had a long run of bad mojo. You're long over due for a change in luck. Hang in there brother!


----------



## neni

Oh dear... you _really_ have a bad year. Fingers crossed that this stay in hospital will be a short one and the last one. 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> dude! is your ex-wife a witch dr? find that doll!
> 
> Happy B-day
> ccasion13:


You know,.. I'm beginning to think she just might be! 



linvillegorge said:


> Damn. When it rains, it pours. Hope you get to feeling better and happy birthday!





DevilWithin said:


> Happy Birthday! I'm sorry to hear you're back in the hospital with kidney stones. You've definitely had a long run of bad mojo. You're long over due for a change in luck. Hang in there brother!





neni said:


> Oh dear... you _really_ have a bad year. Fingers crossed that this stay in hospital will be a short one and the last one.
> Happy Birthday!


Thanks, Everyone! 

I just now got out of surgery. They inserted a stent up my plumbing, between my bladder and Kidney. So for the foreseeable future I will be pissing cherry kool-aid and razorblades!  :eyetwitch2: I have a couple of small stones and one good sized, 7-8 mm one. They need to stretch the opening to the bladder or there's no way that big stone will pass. I have a week and if I don't hear a little *clink* in the bowl between now & then? They will try lasers or ultrasound I guess! 

Barring the development of any fever or infection overnight,.. I will be going home tomorrow morning!

I'd ask to wish me luck,.. :dunno: but that seems a little laughable at the moment! :hairy: :laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Hope they pass quickly... Keep positive they say it helps...








SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> I have a coupe of 7-8mm Kidney stones that need surgery!!!


I had kidney stones a few years ago, think that's the first time I've ever asked somebody to call 911 for me. One minute I'm eating dinner on the couch, the next I'm rolling on the floor trying to find ANY position that didn't feel like a knife going through my gut.

I feel your pain! :eyetwitch2:


----------



## KansasNoob

Hang in there, you will piss them out before long


----------



## mojo maestro

Happy Birthday Chomps!!


----------



## trapper

God damn Chomps, that's some shitty luck dude. BTW happy belated birthday my fellow Sagittarian Michigander! Yesterday was my late dad's birthday as well, he would've been 65.


----------



## BoardWalk

chomps1211 said:


> They inserted a stent up my plumbing, between my bladder and Kidney.


No pictures? :eyetwitch2:

Hope you get home and comfortable today. Take care


----------



## boarderaholic

Happy birthday, buddy!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Happy Birthday! At least maybe some good drugs on your birthday :facepalm1: ...Hot nurses giving you the special birthday treatment :hairy:


----------



## cookiedog

Happy birthday man. Hope this year will be better 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chomps1211

Thank You Everyone! For the birthday greetings and for all the well wishes for yet _another_ speedy recovery!   I appreciate all the kind thoughts!

My understanding is,.. I keep the ureteral stent in for the next several days or week. The idea being to see if the smaller stones will pass thru the stretched open passage. If I'm lucky, maybe even allow that big sucker to drop as well. :eyetwitch2: Either way I will have to go in for _another_ surgery soon to either remove the stent and/or sonically blast or laser cut up that 7-8mm stone if it's till there! (6mm is 1/4 in.! :eyetwitch2: ) Yee-OUCH!! I'm guessing it's still gonna be stuck! 

-sigh- :dunno: :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Happy Birthday Chomps!!!!! :hairy:

I'm not sure what to say about the stones????? 

Hope they don't gather any moss????? :embarrased1:


----------



## chomps1211

*Guess I should start keeping a running count here,..#4*

Tomorrow afternoon at !:30 I am going in for my Fourth (4)  surgery since Aug. 1st. My second in only 9 days???  This one's got a complicated name that i can't recall, but basically I'm having a Large, 7 to 8mm Kidney Stone lazer'd to break it up.

This is supposed to be an "outpatient procedure" so I shouldn't be admitted to a ward or anything overnight! I'll be plenty glad of that. In, Out, Home!

If _this_ operation is successful,..? :shrug: I should spend another week to ten days with this stent in my bladder so I can pass any remaining fragments or smaller stones that were stuck behind the larger one. Once confirmed that I'm good to go, it is removed in a quick procedure in the doctors office. :eyetwitch2: Uhhh,… Ohhh-kay? :blink: Still pondering that? :huh:


Oh well. With any Lu,………….? :huh: You know?? I think I'll skip that part this time! TTYL :thumbsup:


----------



## neni

Damn... you're really followed by bad luck :cloud2: (maybe you should... uhm.. begin to pray...? ).

Good luck!


----------



## Noreaster

chomps1211 said:


> If _this_ operation is successful,..? :shrug: I should spend another week to ten days with this stent in my bladder so I can pass any remaining fragments or smaller stones that were stuck behind the larger one. Once confirmed that I'm good to go, it is removed in a quick procedure in the doctors office. :eyetwitch2: Uhhh,… Ohhh-kay? :blink: Still pondering that? :huh:


They just go "squirrel!" and pull it out. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## chomps1211

Noreaster said:


> *They just go "squirrel!" and pull it out*. Nothing to worry about.



"Ahyer *Nutz*!!!!"


----------



## timmytard

chomps1211 said:


> Tomorrow afternoon at !:30 I am going in for my Fourth (4)  surgery since Aug. 1st. My second in only 9 days???  This one's got a complicated name that i can't recall, but basically I'm having a Large, 7 to 8mm Kidney Stone lazer'd to break it up.
> 
> This is supposed to be an "outpatient procedure" so I shouldn't be admitted to a ward or anything overnight! I'll be plenty glad of that. In, Out, Home!
> 
> If _this_ operation is successful,..? :shrug: I should spend another week to ten days with this stent in my bladder so I can pass any remaining fragments or smaller stones that were stuck behind the larger one. Once confirmed that I'm good to go, it is removed in a quick procedure in the doctors office. :eyetwitch2: Uhhh,… Ohhh-kay? :blink: Still pondering that? :huh:
> 
> 
> Oh well. With any Lu,………….? :huh: You know?? I think I'll skip that part this time! TTYL :thumbsup:



I know, tell the doctor you're ferociously gay.
That it's been so long...
You're, you know..
You might wake the sleeping beast...:facepalm1:

You see where I'm goin' with this?

That you need a female nurse, just to be safe.

You'll know when too...

Unleash the KRAKEN.

Little rub & tug for your birthday.
Hahaha, I might try that.


TT


----------



## chomps1211

Back home.  Surgeon told my mother that everything went well. Apparently there was a _second_ big stone hidden in there as well! :blink: I'm not exactly sure wtf happened after surgery, in recovery but before they sent me home? I think they waited too long. What I mean is they left too big a gap between anesthesia and my having taken any oral pain meds. :facepalm3:

It only takes about 10-15 minutes to get home from hospital. I was starting to feel _real_ uncomfortable by that time, I took 1.5 of my regular dose of percocet as soon as I got in the door,.. That was about 6:45pm. Roughly 10 minutes following that,…? _HOLY SHIT!!_ 

It got _REALLY_ rough there for a couple hours. The meds finally started kicking in around 9pm or so. Damn! That was worse than the night the stone acted up & I called 911.

Anyway,.. Feeling much better now!!!


----------



## slyder

I hope this is the last of the "anything more" scenarios and all goes well as we all have from the start !!


----------



## larrytbull

hmmmmmm 2 stones .......

:sex:


have you checked your berries, perhaps they snipped in the wrong place

:facepalm3:


well hope this is finally done and the karma gods have finished their wrath


----------



## Wiredsport

Stoked for you Chomps.

PS: You may want to take a little peek down South and make sure everyone is present and accounted for. I hope you took the time pre-surgery to ink, "NOT THIS JOHNSON".


----------



## BoardWalk

January 1st is just a few days away. Out with the bad in with the good.


----------



## chomps1211

*Last update for '14. (…I hope!)*

The week following my surgery went pretty well. Had my follow up monday and they removed the stent. (_…that_ was a "fun" little in office procedure, let me tell you!)  But,.. No more pissing cherry kool aid & razor blades. So that's good news!!

Everything feels pretty much back to normal in that regard. I appreciate everyones concern, and thank you, _Yes,..!_ I have _thoroughly_ inspected twig & berries and everything appears to be where I left it! :laugh: 

So, after about 2.5 weeks on narcotic pain meds once again, the only thing left to fix right now, is to wean myself off the Oxycodone and see how I feel! 

I'm hoping to feel well enough to get back into PT before the start of the new year next week. 

-side note-
Just as I did (…accidentally,) after my first back surgery,.. It seems I went and cut my pain meds a little too fast, too soon! :dunno: I didn't think that cutting the dosage in half would be such a drastic change, but apparently it was. It was enough for me to experience the nausea, sweats, and insomnia again. :blink: :facepalm3: 

Since I had been on such a cocktail of various pain meds for far longer, and at much higher doses in the 2 months prior to my back surgery. I guess I was hoping that after only two weeks, and with a much lower dosage? …This was not going to cause me to become all _that_ physically dependent. _Wrong again!!_ :facepalm3: 

-meh- Guess I'll try cutting the dose by a third instead and then gradually lengthen the intervals between. If that _still_ causes problems,..? Well, I guess I'll just have to sweat and puke it out like I did the last time! 

Anyways,.. Here's hoping that the "_New Year_" proves to be a much Better Year!!  :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## tannersdad

I hope 2015 is nicer to you Chomps! Happy Holidays.


----------



## PalmerFreak

If anybody deserves a good 2015 it's you Chomps - mega positive vibes your way!!


----------



## killclimbz

Happy Holidays chomps. Looking forward to you getting after it next year.


----------



## neni

Good to hear that you're doing better. Happy holidays! Enjoy some xmas cookies and then up n go, PT, exercises, back on track, back on board _next year_ :hope:


----------



## chomps1211

*Finally!!!*

I have finally had a long enough break without any severe or "new, surprise setbacks that I had my _first_ full physical therapy session today! (…actually my first session was yesterday, but most of that was just evaluating my admittedly poor residual physical condition!) :embarrased1: 

Despite that, today went pretty well. My stomach muscles, (…you can't really call whats left under my shirt, "abs!")  lol My stomach feels pretty stiff & tight. Legs are definitely weak, but I managed to get thru all 40-45 minutes of the exercises she threw at me. 

I am encouraged in that it seems that most of the remaining back pain I have is probably due to the extreme muscle atrophy that occurred over the last 6 months. The exercises did not cause me any pain at the fusion site or even elsewhere in my spine. (…knock wood!) The few aches & pains I noted during the session feels like it might only be the result of those weak muscles. And even that discomfort was relatively minor. (…at least so far.)

Monday, I finally managed to wean myself off of the _last_ of my remaining pain meds. Of course, the last 3 nights I also haven't been able to get more than 3-4 hours of broken sleep, If I'm lucky! And I don't get that sleep until after 4-5am! :shrug:  I'm hoping that tonight won't be the 4th night of little or no sleep. Gonna hit the sack as soon as I'm done posting this!

Next PT session is tomorrow, and then it's 3x a week for the next 4 weeks. My surgical follow up s on the 28th! Seems unlikely I will be cleared for work yet, but I am hopeful that won't be too far off now! 

So anyway, that's where things stand at the moment! _Thank You Everyone_ for all the support and encouragement, the kind words and well wishes for 2015! It has been greatly appreciated! :hairy: :injured: :jumping1:


----------



## poutanen




----------



## neni

Awsome! Keep the good news comming! :jumping1:


----------



## Deacon

Excellent news chomps! Keep at it!


----------



## BoardWalk

Glad your feeling better, hopefully you got some sleep last night. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## essie52

Happy dance!


----------



## kaner3sixteen

getting off the meds can be tough, i had the same problem when finishing chemo courses, and pain meds will fuck your sleep cycle 8 ways from sunday. just gotta persevere until they work their way out, and then you'll re-adjust. excellent news though...


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> Of course, the last 3 nights I also haven't been able to get more than 3-4 hours of broken sleep, If I'm lucky! And I don't get that sleep until after 4-5am! :shrug:  I'm hoping that tonight won't be the 4th night of little or no sleep. Gonna hit the sack as soon as I'm done posting this!


I read every night before bed, sometimes I end up reading the same page all week it puts me to sleep that quick. If that doesn't work, I watch WWII specials on repeat. The number of times I've passed out to Rommel being driven out of North Africa!!! :injured:


----------



## BoardWalk

poutanen said:


> I read every night before bed, sometimes I end up reading the same page all week it puts me to sleep that quick. If that doesn't work, I watch WWII specials on repeat. The number of times I've passed out to Rommel being driven out of North Africa!!! :injured:


Rommel was a pussy, Creighton Abrams was the man.


----------



## chomps1211

Thanks everyone!  

….still not sleeping dammit! Last night was a little rough! This last Rx I stopped was the anti seizure med they prescribed for nerve pain. I have been taking it the longest by far so, I assume it will probably take a little longer for me to _completely_ re-adjust to no longer having it in my system! :dunno: meh,.. I presume I'll pass out from exhaustion sooner or later! :shrug: 



poutanen said:


> *I read every night before bed, sometimes I end up reading the same page all week it puts me to sleep that quick….*


:lol: 
Everyone tells me the same thing! Unfortunately I always get caught up in the book. Next thing you know, I'm up reading for half the night! :shrug: :eyetwitch2:


….and warm milk is _disgusting!!!_  :lol:


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> This last Rx I stopped was the anti seizure med they prescribed for nerve pain.
> 
> 
> ….and warm milk is _disgusting!!!_  :lol:


It took me quite some time to get off of anti-seizure meds (also for nerve pain) and my sleep patterns were messed up while doing it. If I remember correctly I slow weaned. Give yourself time.

Milk in general is disgusting.

E


----------



## boarderaholic

Would there be any opposition to taking something like melatonin or valerian root to help you sleep? Also, maybe listening to classical music will bore your brain enough to knock you out, as opposed to reading.


----------



## f00bar

You need a new wife to talk to you. You'll be out in minutes.


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> Everyone tells me the same thing! Unfortunately I always get caught up in the book. Next thing you know, I'm up reading for half the night! :shrug: :eyetwitch2:


Haha, I hear ya. A good book can make for a sleepless night . Wrong book! Try a statistics textbook. If your tough, try Kant. After two sentences (equals 3/4 page) your brain will refuse to wake up for hours :laugh:


----------



## Noreaster

poutanen said:


> I read every night before bed, sometimes I end up reading the same page all week it puts me to sleep that quick.


My cousin pretty much conditioned herself to fall asleep in front of a tv. She can't watch anything without dozing off in seconds, she's basically a Pavlov's dog by now. 

A couple of months ago we were on a plane together and she had some murder mystery playing on her ipad with a particularly graphic murder scene that she was falling asleep on. She'd wake up a few minutes later, go back to the murder scene because it was the last one she remembered and instantly doze off again. She was doing it for 3 hours straight. Eventually people in the row behind us started shifting around and I overheard them talking about us. They must have thought she was some kind of sociopath.


----------



## slyder

Have you tried a small oscillating fan, for the white noise. I started this when we had kids. Helped me to tune out things and fall asleep.

Books, ouch....When I was in college I would read text books when I was in bed and out like a light. Problem now anytime I read I crash. Pavlov's dog here too. 

My wife's parents trained her to sleep on all car rides. Whenever we travel she is out before we leave our county. Forget about her helping me to drive at night.

CK with Dr first !!! Not sure this is a good idea but I'll still put it out there as an idea. 1/2 yes 1/2 a shot of your fav liquor. Just an unwind shot. Again ck with your Dr. and not an everyday fix. Just an idea for once in a while


----------



## poutanen

Noreaster said:


> Eventually people in the row behind us started shifting around and I overheard them talking about us. They must have thought she was some kind of sociopath.


See now that's funny!!! :hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Chomps...great news. After pain meds...it can be abit of time to get a sleep routine back together.


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> It took me quite some time to get off of anti-seizure meds (also for nerve pain) and my sleep patterns were messed up while doing it. If I remember correctly I slow weaned. Give yourself time….


Yeah,.. I was prescribed Gabapentin, (Neurontin) back in May before my first surgery! I was on a massive dose. The Dr. had me taking 3600mg. a day, split into 3 doses. I have been _very_ gradually reducing that by 200mg. a day every two weeks, since Oct.. I found out the hard way back in Sept, what happens if I try to reduce it by too much, too quickly! :blink: 

What really pissed me off about that was the drug literature I had claimed that it's _not_ habit forming!



neni said:


> Haha,… If your tough, try Kant. After two sentences (equals 3/4 page) your brain will refuse to wake up for hours :laugh:


*OMG!!!* That's hilarious! My ex was taking philosophy courses in college! I tried reading one of her textbooks once,..!! :eyetwitch2: :blink: :eyetwitch2: Trying to read that shit,..? I kept thinking "This must be what it's like to have a stroke!!! 

Despite the fact that I recognized and understood the various definitions and meanings for each of the _individual_ words as I was reading them,..? No matter how many times I re-read the text? I could not glean _ANY_ coherent meaning or comprehension whatsoever from the paragraphs and/or sentences as a whole!! :blink: It was complete and total Psychobabble, Gobblty ****! :laugh: 




wrathfuldeity said:


> Chomps...great news. After pain meds...it can be abit of time to get a sleep routine back together….


:lol: Hahaha! Thanks, those guys crack me up!! :laugh: 

I hope I don't jinx it here because last night was the first night out of the past 5 that I finally managed to fall asleep right off and then _stay_ asleep for longer than 40-50 minutes at a stretch. "Whew!"


----------



## larrytbull

That neurontin is some crazy stuff. I remember getting some crazy dreams after taking it. it was originally used for schitzophrenia, and other imbalances


----------



## wrathfuldeity

larrytbull said:


> That neurontin is some crazy stuff. I remember getting some crazy dreams after taking it. it was originally used for schitzophrenia, and other imbalances



hahaha...schlitz-o-phrenia...Chomps, does that sound familiar?


----------



## chomps1211

Wow!!! 3-4 weeks without another major complication or some other physical setback! "Knock wood!" :facepalm3: 

I wanted to inquire of anyone here who has ever suffered an illness or injury where they were essentially immobile for a significant period. I have mentioned a few times how extensive the muscle atrophy has gotten as a result of how long I was laid up. That along with the weakness resulting from all the nerve impingement and damage is pretty significant.

I have finally been able to participate in regular, (…one hour, 3x a week) physical therapy sessions for the last couple weeks, and although I am seeing some small improvements. I am also getting one surprise after another as we add different types of movement & exercises. :blink:

Whereas last year at this time I was getting out to the resort and riding 5,6,8 hours straight, four or five days in a row? Just this week,..? I had my _Ass_ handed to me when they had me do a few sets of stepping up and down on a measly 4" high step!!! :eyetwitch2: :facepalm1:

I was shocked at how much that wore me out! The _really_ hard one was standing sideways on the step and slowly lowering the heel of the hanging foot to the floor! 

During my next session, they had me try and balance on one foot for 10 seconds! _!0 lousy seconds!!!!_ :eyetwitch2: I almost fell over twice! and that was with my stronger R leg! I couldn't even manage the 10 seconds with the L leg! (_…my L leg had the most nerve involvement for a longer period before the surgery!_)

Also,.. not this, but last summer? I would spend hours on my balance boards, or playing on the slack line! I was doing multi minute track stands on my MTB! During down time at work, I would practice alternating balancing and rotating, jumping & landing on one foot etc. I was doing all that to fine tune my balance and ultimately help improve my butters and spins n shit! 

I _used_ to have calves & thighs like tree trunks! :hairy: _Now,..?_ :huh: They're like bags full of wet paper! 

To be quite honest,.. I'm more than just a little concerned as I discover just exactly how weak I have become!  And that's certainly not making any easier to try and maintain a positive, optimistic attitude. 

I know I am going to have to do a LOT of work if I ever hope to get any of that back,.. I am just wondering if anyone else has had any similar experience with (…or advice on!) trying to come back from such a physically weakened and atrophied state? I'm wondering how patient I need to be? How long before I should reasonably expect to see major gains? 

I mean I'm not exactly geriatric yet, but at 54 years old,..? I know It's definitely going to be a lot harder to re-build or replace that lost muscle mass than it would be if I were even just 10 years younger.

This type of lengthy, completely debilitating injury has been a first for me. Lots of sprains, strains, tears, bumps and bruises, But nothing that has ever had me laid up longer than a couple weeks at most! I can't even say that I've ever known anyone personally who has had to try and work their way back from something like this, so I'm hoping someone here might have some more experience and/or insight to share in that regard!

Anyway,.. I'm trying to stay positive and to hope and work for the best! Thanks for reading!


----------



## DevilWithin

I had the same reaction (on a much smaller scale) after my ankle surgery last spring. I couldn't believe how fast my leg deteriorated. I was non-weight bearing for 2.5 months after the break (2 months post surgery). I had a hard time balancing on that one leg during the first PT session, but I kept at it religiously and saw steady improvements. That said, you've been out for quite a bit longer and your injury / surgery was much more severe. 

I will say that you get out what you put in. Follow the PT's instructions and make sure to do your exercises at home outside of the sessions if you're allowed. Someone else at the same facility was going through similar rehab to me, but they only did the exercises in the two PT sessions during the week. I did at home exercises twice a day and my progress was significantly further along than theirs. I was back to "normal" with my leg strength in about three months after starting PT (only 2 months of it was with 2x weekly PT sessions).

Stay positive and focused and you'll be amazed how it all of a sudden clicks -- especially after the first month. Just be realistic with your goals and stick with the program both in and out of the formal PT sessions. We're all pulling for you and I know you'll be feeling that strength come back in several months! Good luck Chomps!


----------



## chomps1211

*Latest official update!*

Had my surgical follow up today. X-rays looked good. Doctor was saying the fusion looked almost complete. He said a CAT scan would be a better means for judging that,.. and as it so happens? They did an abdominal CT on me back in Dec. when I was in for my kidney stones!

He pulled it up and said the bone growth looks great! (…and that's from a CT scan done 6 weeks ago!) :jumping1: So I'm feeling pretty optimistic about all that!

Now,.. all that's required is for me to work on strengthening the muscles and getting my core conditioning back to some degree of what it used to be! 

He prescribed 4 more weeks of PT before my next followup in Mar. (…that will be appx 6 months post surgery!) At that time they will probably do a functional challenge test to see where I stand as far as returning to work!

Knock wood!


----------



## neni

Hurray! :jumping1: that are brilliant news! Congrats! 
So glad to hear that the surgery definitely was an success :happy:
Do they think you can go back to the same job? Can you avoid heavy lifting or other actions you may shouldn't do anymore with your back? Some month ago, you have been pretty psyched cos of your job... have these concerns dissolved?


----------



## DevilWithin

Great news. Happy to hear things are returning to normal for you!


----------



## chomps1211

DevilWithin said:


> Great news. Happy to hear things are returning to normal for you!





neni said:


> Hurray! :jumping1: that are brilliant news! Congrats!
> So glad to hear that the surgery definitely was an success :happy:


Thanks! :jumping1: Yeah I was pretty happy about that! Especially when the Doc said that "considering all the crap that's happened since the surgery, the level of bone growth and fusion right now is practically a miracle!" 



neni said:


> ….Do they think you can go back to the same job? Can you avoid heavy lifting or other actions you may shouldn't do anymore with your back? Some month ago, you have been pretty psyched cos of your job... have these concerns dissolved?


…on that point I'm a little less clear! The "official" company policy is that after the 90 day family & medical leave, they will gaurantee I have _"A"_ job once I am cleared to return. Whatever that job is,..? It won't necessarily be the _same_ job or even in the same city or state.

If a position in my old job is open? I will get priority in filling it. If there is no position available in my old job, I will be given an opportunity to choose from other open positions in my home region, or I can bid on an open position in another city or state. Again, I would receive priority consideration towards getting that position. I think I have up to 30 days from being medically returned to full duty to find, bid on, accept or refuse any open position! 

If I refuse any offered position, even if it's not my regular job? (...or at reduced pay btw!) Then at that time I will have my employment terminated.

I don't _think_ that's likely to happen. My manager has said repeatedly that they are short drivers! My only real concern is that when/if I return to my driving position,..? I will have to be physically able to (with help) push, pull, or otherwise maneuver Air freight containers in and out of the roller bed trailers. These containers can _easily_ weigh between 2,000 to 8,000 lbs or more. There are no "Driving Only" positions where I work! :eyetwitch2:

Of course, when my workman's comp case worker heard that the fusion was looking good, they immediately wanted to know how soon I could return to work. That's why the doc gave me another 4 weeks of PT and an appt. to re-evaluate me again in March. At that time, If I am not up to snuff strength wise, they will probably give me that function test!

So from this point on, my focus really needs to be (safely) regaining muscle strength. (…right now, today? I'd have trouble pushing or pulling a snow blower!!) :injured: :lol:

-meh- Who knows,.. I just might find that perfect drivers position open in CO. MT. or UT!!! Then I can live and work in snowboard "Nirvana" like Argo or BA! :dunno: 


(_….I wunder if BA needs a creepy 54 year old Boot fitting apprentice???_) :huh: :rofl3:


----------



## racer357

^^^^^ with a foot fetish???


----------



## snowklinger

nice chompers.


----------



## chomps1211

I had my follow up with the surgeon yesterday. The good news,..? The fusion is doing great! Bone growth looked good and appears completely fused!

Bad news,…? I was steadily improving from the PT, but a little over 2 weeks back, one of the new exercises we tried appears to have triggered a _new_ issue! :facepalm1: Since then, I have been having intermittent pain when I bend over or stoop to pick something up. This pain is lower down my spine than my original injury (this is L5-S1) To give you an example, There's _no way_ I could bend over far enough to strap into a snowboard right now! 

This pain has been steadily increasing in frequency and requiring less in the way of extremes in ROM to trigger! The last few days, I have also been having pain (dull ache) show up in my L thigh and groin immediately after one of these triggering events!

The Dr. can't say why I'm having this pain. Nothing showed up on X-ray! So,.. he ordered another MRI for next Tues. and a followup on Apr. 1st! To top it off, the workman's comp case worker was already making noises about attributing this to my arthritic condition and not as an extension of the work injury. :dunno: 

You'll have to pardon the somewhat self pitying tone of this post. I've been waiting before posting anything publicly until after my surgical follow and I had a chance to find out just how serious this may or may not be! In the process, I've getting pretty squirrelly worrying about the whole thing! 

I have less than 3 months left to return to work before I no longer have a job to return to. I _was_ pretty upset about missing out on snowboarding this season,… but I was dealing with it, planning for next year! Now,..? I'm beginning to wonder if I'm ever going to be able to snowboard, MTB, paddle my kayak, whatever, ever again!! :sad:

So,.. that's where things stand right now! 
Well, I have to get ready for PT!


----------



## Deacon

chomps1211 said:


> I had my follow up with the surgeon yesterday. The good news,..? The fusion is doing great! Bone growth looked good and appears completely fused!
> 
> Bad news,…? I was steadily improving from the PT, but a little over 2 weeks back, one of the new exercises we tried appears to have triggered a _new_ issue! :facepalm1: Since then, I have been having intermittent pain when I bend over or stoop to pick something up. This pain is lower down my spine than my original injury (this is L5-S1) To give you an example, There's _no way_ I could bend over far enough to strap into a snowboard right now!
> 
> This pain has been steadily increasing in frequency and requiring less in the way of extremes in ROM to trigger! The last few days, I have also been having pain (dull ache) show up in my L thigh and groin immediately after one of these triggering events!
> 
> The Dr. can't say why I'm having this pain. Nothing showed up on X-ray! So,.. he ordered another MRI for next Tues. and a followup on Apr. 1st! To top it off, the workman's comp case worker was already making noises about attributing this to my arthritic condition and not as an extension of the work injury. :dunno:
> 
> You'll have to pardon the somewhat self pitying tone of this post. I've been waiting before posting anything publicly until after my surgical follow and I had a chance to find out just how serious this may or may not be! In the process, I've getting pretty squirrelly worrying about the whole thing!
> 
> I have less than 3 months left to return to work before I no longer have a job to return to. I _was_ pretty upset about missing out on snowboarding this season,… but I was dealing with it, planning for next year! Now,..? I'm beginning to wonder if I'm ever going to be able to snowboard, MTB, paddle my kayak, whatever, ever again!! :sad:
> 
> So,.. that's where things stand right now!
> Well, I have to get ready for PT!


Chomps, if you do end up not getting your job back, I'd say the universe is making it clear you need to follow your passion and head west. :hairy:


----------



## neni

Awwww... sad to hear that you're not pain free . Tho... great news thag thd fusion was a success! That's a good step!
Now I hope that the new pain is "only" transient, maybe due lack of muscles or since your entire "chassis" needs to adapt to the changed anatomy from the fusion? Vest of lucn for the MRI :hope:


----------



## chomps1211

*SPOILER ALERT:*
Whiny, Self Pitying Rant to follow. Read at your own risk! :facepalm1:  :dunno:

For 6 months following my injury. Every time I checked in with work, my manager repeatedly confirmed that my station was short drivers and that as soon as I was cleared medically there were any number of driving positions for me to step back into.

Checking the online job postings for the last 2 months,.. again there were a number of driving slots to be had at my station. Not all pm slots as I would prefer, but still, several to choose from. 

Last week there was still one open position on the jobs posting website. This week,…???? _NOTHING!!!!_ :facepalm1: :facepalm3:

Now I know some have suggested I take this as a sign from the universe, whatever,.. I should pack up and make the move to a more snowboard friendly, western location. And prior to my injury I was keeping my eye open for any promising postings and seriously considering doing just that. It would have been difficult, maybe even extremely so to pull off financially for a number of reasons,..! However, I didn't think it was completely impossible.

Now however,..? After 8+ months of reduced income from workman's comp, along with the over $7000 in medical bills I accrued from my _non_ work related, post surgical health issues and complications? (The Kidney stone surgeries! …and yes, that $7K is *MY* portion of the bill _after_ insurance has payed it's share!!)

Now, the possibility of relocating would be all but a pipe dream! Unless I were to move into a "high cost of living" region as defined by my companies ridiculous COL appraisals? I would surely take a large reduction in my hourly pay. So,.. Not only do I not have any savings I could use to finance moving expenses, move-in costs of an apartment ect! I would be trying to manage any move to some new, unknown location with the added burden of a smaller weekly paycheck once I get there!

I guess having to deal with these problems and looking for some sort of workable solution to this wouldn't bother me quite so much if I were younger or if this was the first or hell,.. even the _second_ time I faced making these types of decisions! 

The truth is, I have been in similar situations where I've sold off belongings, packed up, relocated and tried to start anew, at least 3, possibly 4 times since my mid 20's!! Depending on what you want to consider a crisis!  Last time I did so, I needed to file for bankruptcy, sell my car, furniture, tv, appliances etc. to finance the move cross country! I was certainly hoping I wouldn't ever have to face that possibility again! 

-sigh-
Don't get me wrong! I know there are people out there with far worse troubles, and I genuinely feel for them! I'm not quite so clueless or insensitive to the plight of others, even in my present depressed and self absorbed state! However, even having that awareness,.. even with my feelings of sympathy and/or empathy for those people worse off than myself? It really does little to assuage my own current depressed mood or the feelings of impending physical and financial disaster! 

Anyway,..! Now you have some idea why I tend to resort to all the goofy, juvinile clowning around! The "corny" off the wall, sarcastic, irreverent, even outright _stupid_ and ridiculous attempts at humor!!!! (…or at least my idea of it!) That is my defense for these sorts of feelings and situations! It's either that, or I climb up a clock tower and,… well, you get the idea!  (*..that was meant as ironic "hyperbole" btw! Not a genuinely contemplated course of action!*) Don't want anyone taking _THAT_ seriously!!

But the _really_ depressing, icky gray filling to my "Pity Pie right now,..?" For some reason, only now,.. Now that the season is really and truly over & done around here? I find my self jone'sing harder and more upset about missing out on getting any snowboarding in, than I have for the entire season to date!! WTF?

OK! Done! :blahblah: Just needed to rant this all out!! Apologies for being such a "Debbie Downer!"


----------



## essie52

Chomps-

So sorry. With that said, start a youcaring page (like go fund me for medical). Seriously, when hubby first started his business we were finically on the edge and I needed some new medical equipment. I set up a youcaring page and raised close to $6,000 (my goal). And, I'm antisocial :hairy: You'd probably have an even better result. 

I know what you are thinking. I thought the same thing but once I started the page I met people I would never have met otherwise... Amazing people! In the end, it renewed my faith in society and made me a better, more compassionate person. Furthermore, now that hubby's business has taken off we give to organizations that are important to us. We would not have done that without the blessed feeling we received from starting the page.

You know what? Better yet, email me your story (short and sweet; if you can do that  ) and some pics and I will start a page for you. I'm sure people from this forum would donate. 

Best, 
E


----------



## Noreaster

essie52 said:


> Chomps-
> 
> So sorry. With that said, start a youcaring page (like go fund me for medical). Seriously, when hubby first started his business we were finically on the edge and I needed some new medical equipment. I set up a youcaring page and raised close to $6,000 (my goal). And, I'm antisocial :hairy: You'd probably have an even better result.
> 
> I know what you are thinking. I thought the same thing but once I started the page I met people I would never have met otherwise... Amazing people! In the end, it renewed my faith in society and made me a better, more compassionate person. Furthermore, now that hubby's business has taken off we give to organizations that are important to us. We would not have done that without the blessed feeling we received from starting the page.
> 
> You know what? Better yet, email me your story (short and sweet; if you can do that  ) and some pics and I will start a page for you. I'm sure people from this forum would donate.
> 
> Best,
> E


Good idea. Could make a dent in that $7K bill.


----------



## chomps1211

Hey Essie, Thanks! I appreciate the heads up. I'll give that a look see. Just to keep it in the back of my mind if nothing else. 

I just realized, I need to call HR first thing tomorrow because I haven't asked what happens if surgeon says I'm cleared to return to work on Wed. I know I have until the expiration of my medical leave June 13th to find and accept a position somewhere in the outfit. But I neglected to inquire as to how/if I get paid while I'm searching. Because the second I'm cleared medically, workman's comp stops. 

Will they have me drive 40 miles round trip to sit and do busy work for 2-1/2 hours a day to meet my minumum guaranteed hours? (...That's not even hardly worth the gas to do really!) :huh: Or am I on unpaid leave at that point while I search the postings? Can I collect any unemployment, etc? I have no idea! 

With the consistent (...until last month anyway) assurances from my manager they still had driving position that needed filling? My only real questions this whole time have been, will I be physically capable in time.  I forgot to even think about asking those other questions dammit! :facepalm1:

This will be an interesting week! :blink:


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> Hey Essie, Thanks! I appreciate the heads up. I'll give that a look see. Just to keep it in the back of my mind if nothing else.


LOL. I know what that means ("yeah, thanks but no thanks") and unlucky for you the season ended so in need a new project to obsess over. I'm rather tenacious (if you hadn't figured that out by now) so you would be better off sending me information or I'll just have to make up stuff about you....

"Yoga pant loving former porn star now having back issues. Help him get back up (on his feet)." Yep. I would go there. 

E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> LOL. I know what that means ("yeah, thanks but no thanks") and unlucky for you the season ended so in need a new project to obsess over. I'm rather tenacious (if you hadn't figured that out by now) so you would be better off sending me information or I'll just have to make up stuff about you....
> 
> *"Yoga pant loving former porn star now having back issues. Help him get back up (on his feet)." Yep. I would go there. *
> 
> E


Bwaahhahahhaaahaha!!! :rofl4: OMG!!! Now *That* made my day!!
:laugh: (...I knew you were going to fit in great around here!) Lol. 


But seriously,.. No!! That is not at all what I meant! Sincerely. 

I just want to be sure I'm truly in dire enough, deserving straights before I resort to asking for that kind of help. And since I wasn't even aware of that site's existance prior to your mentioning it? I felt I should give it a good looking over before making any decision on it. 

Should I determine that I am truly in need of such help? I promise I will be in touch with you to learn more. Many thanks for letting me know about that site AND your offer to help! It is most kind and greatly appreciated! 


:hairy:


----------



## slyder

Essie here's a pic of Chomps he posted a few years back if this helps


----------



## neni

How's the back/body? Feel as it's going uphill? Hope, that with feeling more healthy and continuously stronger, you'll find it easier to fix any other problem step by step :hope: 

Haha essie, you're awesome :laugh:


----------



## Deacon

slyder said:


> View attachment 67154
> 
> Essie here's a pic of Chomps he posted a few years back if this helps


Excellent. :hairy::hairy:


----------



## chomps1211

Hey neni, better thank you! That "new" pain that I was having has gotten better since we stopped pushing hard in PT. It's not completely gone, but it's stopped getting worse and has actually decreased in frequency and intensity. 

Since there were no significant negative changes in my recent MRI. (...I mean aside from all the arthritic degeneration, stenosis, scoliosis, and general jacked up condition that existed prior!) lol!! 

I think that pain was caused by swelling from muscle strain/sprain after the pt injury, causing already narrowed nerve channels to put pressure on a nerve or two. Since taking it easier and letting that strain heal and swelling subside? It seems to have improved a fair amount. 

Hopefully that direction of positive improvement can continue. :shrug:

This is actually one of my bigger concerns. It's one thing to be 35-40 years old and job hunting. It's another thing entirely to be 54, with a back injury and getting hired! (...hmnnnnn! Suddenly the insomnia doesn't seem so odd anymore!!) :blink: :laugh: 


-edit-
Nicely played Slyder!! Right down to the beard! :laugh: Although, after 9+ months with no real exercise??? That pic isn't far off anymore! :blink:


----------



## slyder

and you know I wish nothing be the best for your future !!









It was pretty good, hey :happy:
and holding you to coming and riding Boho with me next season !


----------



## essie52

slyder said:


> View attachment 67154





slyder said:


> View attachment 67162


Decisions, decisions, decisions....


----------



## slyder

essie52 said:


> Decisions, decisions, decisions....


To keep Chomps in high spirits and on the path to good health we should consider an actual pic of the man himself in the prime of his life. Not when he was a lowly porn actor in yoga pants


----------



## timmytard

slyder said:


> View attachment 67154
> 
> Essie here's a pic of Chomps he posted a few years back if this helps


haha haha oh my god, haha how the fuck did you even find that picture?

What do you type in where that comes up?

That was good


TT


----------



## Donutz

slyder said:


> View attachment 67154
> 
> Essie here's a pic of Chomps he posted a few years back if this helps


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> "Yoga pant loving former porn star now having back issues. Help him get back up (on his feet)." Yep. I would go there.
> 
> E


----------



## chomps1211

slyder said:


> Essie here's a pic of Chomps he posted a few years back if this helps





timmytard said:


> haha haha oh my god, haha how the fuck did you even find that picture?
> 
> *What do you type in where that comes up?…..*


...I can only imagine it almost certainly had to involved the search phrase,.. *"Lard Ass, Bearded, Yoga, Snow Carny!"*
:rofl4: 

_Thanks everybody,…!!_ It's certainly difficult to stay moody or depressed while I'm laughing this hard!! :laugh:  (…just _one_ of the many reasons why I_ "Love this Forum!!"_)


----------



## chomps1211

Here's where things stand right now.

My surgeon said that my fusion is completely healed, and "looks great!!" (…his words.) :hairy: He cleared me for return to full duty, no medical restrictions effective yesterday, April 10th, 2015! So, I notified the job, went down and picked up the forms and today, I just passed my DOT medical physical. I've submitted everything online to the DOT and I am now officially good to go with the Fed's and State, as far as my CDL license and re-certification requirements go. 

According to management at my station. There is a position open I should be able to fill. So,.. as far as I know right now, the only thing left to do is have my employment status within the company returned to active duty in our the system. That and find out what my schedule will be! Hopefully that will happen quickly as I no longer have a check coming in the mail!  :laugh: 

There are still a few physical issues I will no doubt have to deal with after such a long period of inactivity. My strength and physical conditioning is still nowhere near where I had hoped it would be by now, but I am slowly improving and I think I will be able to manage. :dunno: (…naturally, I'll ease into things as much as I possibly can.)

So,.. with any luck? I will be back on the schedule and driving before the end of next week! 

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the concern, humor and support expressed over these last 10 months! I am hopeful I will be completely physically fit and ready to go as soon as the snow flies again next season! :jumping1:
(…damn! That's a whole seven months away!!! :sad: ) 

Thanks again everyone!! 

:hairy:


----------



## Argo

do you drive long enough routes that it requires staying over in truck stops or hotels? if so, take a bike or hike while on break. When you are off work make sure you bike or hike, I would say go for a walk but walking on even ground isn't really THAT much of a workout. I mean it is better than sitting around eating bonbons and watching TV....

I am kinda over riding so we went for a hike today. Still takes my breath away going up hill at altitude.... I am gonna ride all day tomorrow but just for filming and photos in the park.... The next day I will be able to ride is next sunday, I am heading to Oregon on Thursday and don't think I will get a chance to ride Bachelor while there. I am gonna try.... Oh well, that was quite a digression...... 

Heel fast, work out more and get that pay check coming in so you can have a good season next winter.


----------



## neni

So glad to hear! Have a good start going back to work!


----------



## DevilWithin

That's great to hear Chomps! Good luck getting back working and back on the fitness regiment.


----------



## snowklinger

get to work!


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> So glad to hear! Have a good start going back to work!


Hahahaaha! I may take crap for over usin' 'em,..?? But you always reply with the best,.. most _exuberant_ emoji's!!! :laugh: Thanks for the support! 




Argo said:


> do you drive long enough routes that it requires staying over in truck stops or hotels? if so, take a bike or hike while on break. When you are off work make sure you bike or hike, I would say go for a walk but walking on even ground isn't really THAT much of a workout. I mean it is better than sitting around eating bonbons and watching TV….


Naw,.. I'm strictly local. Home every night. No long haul stuff for me. It's funny tho you should mention biking. After my surgeon said that nothing I could do at work would affect/harm the fusion? I just got on the MTB this last week to see how it was gonna feel!

Well,….? I discovered that not only have I lost muscle in my legs, but in my ass as well! Worst part is, my ass callouses for biking are gone too!  My nice hard, light weight, skinny but comfortable MTB saddle? Damned thing felt like I was sitting on a brick! (…and the fat that replaced the muscle? Doesn't serve to provide a proper cushion for the sit's bones!!) I'm tellin' ya, riding one lousy mile right now, has my ass bruised and thighs burnin' like hell! :facepalm1: 

I used to regularly, get out & do 20-25 miles a crack on the bike paths as soon as the snow & ice were gone! (…by regularly, I mean 3-4-sometimes even 5x a week!) Once things dry out enough after the spring thaw? I would put in 6-15+ miles 2-4x a week out on the local dirt trails! (…it's harder riding, and I have to transport the bike to & from, so it generally means fewer overall trail miles!)
-meh- Oh well,.. I presume I can get all that back with a little luck and perseverance!

It's good advice tho Argo,.. and I fully intend to get out & ride as often as possible,..! I just thought it was a trifle ironic you mentioning biking right after my first feeble, post surgery attempt! :laugh: 




DevilWithin said:


> That's great to hear Chomps! Good luck getting back working and back on the fitness regiment.





snowklinger said:


> get to work!


Thanks Guys!!! I'm looking forward to being busy again,.. I have never been so sick of TV in my life!


----------



## t21

It's about time you get your ass to work! :cheer: Glad your good to go Chomps, just stay safe and be fit for next season since you did not have much this past one. Take care bro!


----------



## Deacon

You're gonna need that wind for the deep at Boho next season homes! :hairy:


----------



## slyder

Deacon said:


> You're gonna need that wind for the deep at Boho next season homes! :hairy:


Deacon speak'eth da Truth !!!

Remember the one day sale for the $99 season pass stop smoking use a little of that $10 a pack to put towards your MtBohemia season pass. Kills to birds with one stone


----------



## SnowDogWax

Great to here your back to work Chomps...


----------



## racer357

there are many trips to Colorado that leave from Indy planned next year. Get your snowboarding legs back under ya and be a part of one, We go the cheap way and have a hell of a lot of fun. 

Usually a group of 3 or 4 to make things a little more affordable.


----------



## Jcb890

Glad to hear you're doing better!

Does the Dr. have you doing core exercises regularly also?


----------



## chomps1211

OK,.. after over a week of frustrating back and forth with managers and HR people? :facepalm1: I have officially been given, and _signed_ an offer letter for a pm position at my old station.

I start next monday. Unfortunately, that's still gonna leave a 4 week gap between my last workman's comp payment and my first, back to work paycheck. :dunno: :huh: -meh- I still have my job! That's the important point.

-side note-
I took the 1 year old, abandoned Pomeranian my mother adopted yesterday to the vet,..! He's in very good health, He obviously wasn't neglected or mistreated by his previous owner! Altho since we haven't got any medical or vaccine history, he's got to get all his shots again from scratch! And even tho I knew he was a freakin' tiny little ragmop? The vet put his official weight at _5.5lbs!!!_ :eyetwitch2: …and at least two pounds of _that_ has to be fur!! :laugh: 
(…Oh, and Slyder was right! All the chicks in the vets office went absolutely _nuts_ over the little guy!) :hairy: 















I will say this,.. Over the years, all my animals have always been very affectionate and friendly. No matter how big they have been, they all thought they were lap dogs!! So while I'm still not really a "small dog" kind of guy,..? It's actually kind of a nice change to have a dog jump up in my lap and not leave me singing soprano for a week after!! :laugh:


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> The vet put his official weight at _5.5lbs!!!_ :eyetwitch2: …and at least two pounds of _that_ has to be fur!! :laugh:


:eyetwitch2: you're sure there's no typo? 5.5lb? :eyetwitch2: My (very slim!) cats have 15lb... yeah, has to be a very petite chap in this case  (was hard to get it from the pics). 
Anyhow, he looks like a sweet character! Glad he's healthy and that you two get along well!


----------



## Jcb890

neni said:


> :eyetwitch2: you're sure there's no typo? 5.5lb? :eyetwitch2: My (very slim!) cats have 15lb... yeah, has to be a very petite chap in this case  (was hard to get it from the pics).
> Anyhow, he looks like a sweet character! Glad he's healthy and that you two get along well!


On the other end of the spectrum, we have a pug that is a fat ass and weighs 30 lbs, when he should probably weigh 20 or so! :laugh:


----------



## MrEgg

my dog takes bigger craps than 5.5lbs

Our dog must be at least 80 pounds.


----------



## chomps1211

Jcb890 said:


> On the other end of the spectrum, we have a pug that is a fat ass and weighs 30 lbs, when he should probably weigh 20 or so! :laugh:


…sounds like the maybe the _both_ of you would benefit from that work out routine your looking to start! :laugh: That's good motivation tho! I know that _I'm_ going to be doing more walking now that I need to tire this hairy little spaz out to get him calm enough to train properly! 



neni said:


> :eyetwitch2: *you're sure there's no typo? 5.5lb?*
> 
> ….Anyhow, he looks like a sweet character! Glad he's healthy and that you two get along well!


_Nope!!_ :shrug: No typo! I wasn't joking when I said I've got bigger squirrels running around in the yard!! He really is just a furry little barking rat!  :laugh: He is a sweet dog tho!


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> _Nope!!_ :shrug: No typo! I wasn't joking when I said I've got bigger squirrels running around in the yard!! He really is just a furry little barking rat!  :laugh: He is a sweet dog tho!


 he'll perfectly fit onto a snowboard then


----------



## Jcb890

chomps1211 said:


> …sounds like the maybe the _both_ of you would benefit from that work out routine your looking to start! :laugh: That's good motivation tho! I know that _I'm_ going to be doing more walking now that I need to tire this hairy little spaz out to get him calm enough to train properly!


Haha! Ain't that the truth! He doesn't even play with toys, he just lays around. He is always following my wife everywhere she goes and lays near her feet. He'll run at our other dog a bit, but only if she really instigates him. And its about 5 seconds of running, then laying back down! :laugh:


----------



## Jcb890

neni said:


> he'll perfectly fit onto a snowboard then


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdw4HPzKlgE


----------



## slyder

ya but it's always bulldogs....










wish this was legit


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> he'll perfectly fit onto a snowboard then


:laugh: I had considered this! He could _easily_ fit into the bladder pouch of one of my CamelBak packs! Having that little face looking over my shoulder as I slide into the lift line, I'm sure he'd prove an EPIC chick magnet! :hairy: 

…but if I ever fell with him???  Don't think I could risk that!



slyder said:


> ya but it's always bulldogs....


…cuz they're relatively compact in size, but Stocky as hell in stature!!! :dunno: They can take a hit waaaay better than most other small(ish) dogs!


----------



## chomps1211

Whew,..!!! Finished my first day back at work! I survived but, _Damn!!_ I am soooo freakin out of shape! :blink: I can still feel a lot of weakness in my legs,..! Especially the L one. 

It's a pretty high steps for climbing in and out of the cab. If I hadn't had the grab holds? With my weak L leg, It would have been _really_ difficult! Of course, I figure that will probably get better pretty quickly, now that I'll be doing it regularly!  

The good news is, I was a little nervous that a 10 month hiatus would cause me to be absolute shit behind the wheel of the rig at first! Especially when backing those 53' trailers into the "hole!" (…loading docks.)

Well,.. I have no doubt whatsoever anymore that I am definitely a "driver!" :dunno: First try,.. and I put that trailer straight and centered in the dock. It all came back like I never left after about 10-15 min. All of it!  The driving, double clutching, backing trailers,.. the whole she-bang! :jumping1:

(…back muscles are sore as fuck tho!) G'night all! I'm beat!  :lol: 

:hairy:


----------



## neni

Awesome! :jumping1: 
I'm full of respect for you guys in the big trailers, how good the eye measurement skill one must have to park those long vehicles (I sweat "blood n water" each time I have to park the tiny short horsetrailer backwards). My dad was a lory driver half a century ago, only some years, but he's a hell of a driver still today, driving exactly and with ease, distances I can't cope with as if it's nothing. 

Must be it a good feeling to be tired from work and fall down into the bed and _sleep_?! (After all that insomnia issues you had the last months)


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> Whew,..!!! Finished my first day back at work! I survived but, _Damn!!_ I am soooo freakin out of shape! :blink: I can still feel a lot of weakness in my legs,..! Especially the L one.
> 
> It's a pretty high steps for climbing in and out of the cab. If I hadn't had the grab holds? With my weak L leg, It would have been _really_ difficult! Of course, I figure that will probably get better pretty quickly, now that I'll be doing it regularly!
> 
> The good news is, I was a little nervous that a 10 month hiatus would cause me to be absolute shit behind the wheel of the rig at first! Especially when backing those 53' trailers into the "hole!" (…loading docks.)
> 
> Well,.. I have no doubt whatsoever anymore that I am definitely a "driver!" :dunno: First try,.. and I put that trailer straight and centered in the dock. It all came back like I never left after about 10-15 min. All of it!  The driving, double clutching, backing trailers,.. the whole she-bang! :jumping1:
> 
> (…back muscles are sore as fuck tho!) G'night all! I'm beat!  :lol:
> 
> :hairy:


Welcome back to the world of the living! :jumping1:


----------



## Jcb890

I'm happy for you that you're able to get back to work. Hopefully you're over your back issues for good. Either way, progress!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Chomps how is work going.....


----------



## slyder

Now you need to put in a request for some vacation days for this coming January to meet us up at Mt Bohemia to ride !!!!


----------



## chomps1211

slyder said:


> Now you need to put in a request for some vacation days for this coming January to meet us up at Mt Bohemia to ride !!!!


Let me know the dates. I have to bid next years vacation pretty quick. (...although since I only worked half the year? I'm not gonna get my four weeks.)  Probably only get two, maybe three if I'm real lucky! 

Let me know. I usually try for something in Jan n Feb anyway! :hairy:


----------



## Deacon

slyder said:


> Now you need to put in a request for some vacation days for this coming January to meet us up at Mt Bohemia to ride !!!!


Planning January?


----------



## chomps1211

slyder said:


> Now you need to put in a request for some vacation days for this coming January to meet us up at Mt Bohemia to ride !!!!


*SONOFA,....!!!! *Well, I just discovered today, since our calendar for vacation, sick days etc. resets in June. And my injury was dated June 5th last year?

I have exactly 16 HOURS vacation accrued for next year. Not 4 weeks! Not 2 or even 1 week!!! 16 stinkin' hours. :facepalm1: Not looking good for getting an epic first trip to real snow next year either!!! Regardless of my physical condition! 

:blowup:


----------



## Jcb890

chomps1211 said:


> *SONOFA,....!!!! *Well, I just discovered today, since our calendar for vacation, sick days etc. resets in June. And my injury was dated June 5th last year?
> 
> I have exactly 16 HOURS vacation accrued for next year. Not 4 weeks! Not 2 or even 1 week!!! 16 stinkin' hours. :facepalm1: Not looking good for getting an epic first trip to real snow next year either!!! Regardless of my physical condition!
> 
> :blowup:


How many do you accrue per year? If it is 4 weeks, January is 12 months away, so you should have around 3 weeks accrued by then. You should be golden.


----------



## chomps1211

Jcb890 said:


> How many do you accrue per year? If it is 4 weeks, January is 12 months away, so you should have around 3 weeks accrued by then. You should be golden.


Nope,..! I accrue vacation days for next year, from June of '14 thru May of '15! :facepalm1: So I only earn those 16 hours for working my schedule for _this_ April and May! 

I think I still get my 2 personal and 2 floaters, so I could conceivably string them together to get a weeks worth,.. But _FUCK!_ This last season was the first year I could split up one week of my four! I had 3 & 4 day weekends scheduled for a couple weekends in Feb and ALL thru March and first week of April!!  Didn't get to use a one of 'em!!! :facepalm3:

I might still get paid for those unused four weeks and floaters tho. Usually we can ony sell back two weeks of vacation, but there isn't any open vacation slots between now and June for me to take! So my manager said he will insist they pay me for them! (…doesn't mean for sure they will tho!) It'll be a decent check if they do.

I'm torn between putting it towards the $6-$7K I owe for my Kidney stone surgeries,..?  Or socking it away for a trip west or to BoHo! 

Top that off with the lousy 41¢ per hour raise I got after 12 years with the company,..? (after 3 years with NO raise!) I'm really starting to question why I was so worried about keeping this job! :facepalm1:  

Oh yeah,.. _medical!_ :laugh: -sigh-

Never mind my ranting,..! Work kicked my ass today! I just walked in the door 20 min. ago,.. I'm sore and beat to hell! L leg is _completely_ fried! I'm Hoping I sleep better tonight than I did last night! :blink:


----------



## slyder

Chomps we'll chat more nothing is set in stone. I was just putting the word out if we were gonna try to get a bigger group this year. More local buddies and more SBF members. 
Nothing else maybe you can burn one day, drive up the night before after your shift, crash at our place when you get there then ride the 2 days and head back Sunday like us. Would be a turn & burn but might work for ya?

I'm also trying to plan 1 or 2 just weekend trips not sure when so we'll see how that all turns out as well. It's a long long way off yet. 
I'll get a hold of ya.


----------



## Jcb890

chomps1211 said:


> Nope,..! I accrue vacation days for next year, from June of '14 thru May of '15! :facepalm1: So I only earn those 16 hours for working my schedule for _this_ April and May!
> 
> I think I still get my 2 personal and 2 floaters, so I could conceivably string them together to get a weeks worth,.. But _FUCK!_ This last season was the first year I could split up one week of my four! I had 3 & 4 day weekends scheduled for a couple weekends in Feb and ALL thru March and first week of April!!  Didn't get to use a one of 'em!!! :facepalm3:
> 
> I might still get paid for those unused four weeks and floaters tho. Usually we can ony sell back two weeks of vacation, but there isn't any open vacation slots between now and June for me to take! So my manager said he will insist they pay me for them! (…doesn't mean for sure they will tho!) It'll be a decent check if they do.
> 
> I'm torn between putting it towards the $6-$7K I owe for my Kidney stone surgeries,..?  Or socking it away for a trip west or to BoHo!
> 
> Top that off with the lousy 41¢ per hour raise I got after 12 years with the company,..? (after 3 years with NO raise!) I'm really starting to question why I was so worried about keeping this job! :facepalm1:
> 
> Oh yeah,.. _medical!_ :laugh: -sigh-
> 
> Never mind my ranting,..! Work kicked my ass today! I just walked in the door 20 min. ago,.. I'm sore and beat to hell! L leg is _completely_ fried! I'm Hoping I sleep better tonight than I did last night! :blink:


Well that's a fucked up law/rule. Here in Massachusetts, most companies you accrue time as you go. Perhaps that is just what it is like in the trucking/driving industry, I'm not sure. Either way, that kinda blows!



slyder said:


> Chomps we'll chat more nothing is set in stone. I was just putting the word out if we were gonna try to get a bigger group this year. More local buddies and more SBF members.
> Nothing else maybe you can burn one day, drive up the night before after your shift, crash at our place when you get there then ride the 2 days and head back Sunday like us. Would be a turn & burn but might work for ya?
> 
> I'm also trying to plan 1 or 2 just weekend trips not sure when so we'll see how that all turns out as well. It's a long long way off yet.
> I'll get a hold of ya.


Do you guys make it out East at all?


----------



## chomps1211

-sigh-
Anyone familiar with "Patellofemoral Syndrome?" :facepalm1:  :facepalm3: 





My rheumatologist gave me a shot of cortisone under my right kneecap. It helped a little, not a lot. :blink:



Jeebuz!!!! In the last 14 months or so I've become SUCH a _fucking train wreck!!! _:facepalm1:


----------



## larrytbull

Pfs. Is a condition that many times is related to alignment of body and atrophy .

Which you are a poster child.

Net net get a good Don joy brace to help alignment. And work on strength train in legs and core
Pain is because patella is not tracking correctly


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> Pfs. Is a condition that many times is related to alignment of body and atrophy .
> 
> *Which you are a poster child....*


:laugh: ...ain't _that_ the fucking truth!! :facepalm1: 

I did a little reading also,.. I've been wearing my steel toed work boots for the first time in 10-11 months, they show serious pronation wear. That being a contributing factor also,.. It's probably why it got so bad the last 3 days!! 

It's been an intermittent problem now for a couple months. Noticed it in rehab and it got bad, real bad only once before! woke up one morning and my knee was swollen twice it's size. 

Honestly,.. I haven't mentioned any of this before now because, lets face it,.. I was becoming concerned I might be developing a serious mental condition. "Uber Hypochondria" or some shit!!! :facepalm3: I musta pissed Karma off big time in a past life! Don't recall doing anything so heinous in this one to warrant all this!!!!




_....wait!!!!_  Is overuse of emoji a Mortal or Venial Sin? :lol:


----------



## slyder

Jcb890 said:


> Do you guys make it out East at all?


I used to for family in Joorrsey (wifes side) but haven't ridden there. Hell only place out of my state of WI I've ridden was the UP of Michigan and until last years trip I haven't ridden there since the mid 80's



chomps1211 said:


> Honestly,.. I haven't mentioned any of this before now because, lets face it,.. I was becoming concerned I might be developing a serious mental condition. "Uber Hypochondria" or some shit!!! :facepalm3: I musta pissed Karma off big time in a past life! Don't recall doing anything so heinous in this one to warrant all this!!!!


quit bitch'in. You've been back to work 4 days now, your all healed up for the most part, you're coming boarding with us this Jan, you've quit smokin









Life is rainbows and unicorns for you now !!!


----------



## chomps1211

slyder said:


> *...quit bitch'in. You've been back to work 4 days now,...*
> Life is rainbows and unicorns for you now !!!


Ayh-Yup!! :laugh: That's the _second_ reason I didn't mention it before,...!!!  :lol: 

:hairy:


----------



## larrytbull

slyder said:


> I used to for family in Joorrsey (wifes side) but haven't ridden there.



If you make it out here be sure to give me a holler. I will take a day or 2
To go riding with ya
:thumbsup:


----------



## slyder

Trust me if I ever make it anywhere out of my state I"ll be posting all over the forum trying to hook up with SBF members :jumping1:

If I hit PA your my first call !!

In addition, will trade beer for a guide or trail recommendations :drink:

Plus if any one finds themselves in my neck of the woods riding our small hard packed groomed hills. Feel free to hit me up, would love to ride with ya at our local resorts.


----------



## chomps1211

Quick update,...

Work has been good. (...Well, as good as work can be anyway!) :dunno:  Getting much of the strength in my legs back. L leg has improved immensely. It's been easier of late to move those multi K lb freight containers in n out of the trailer. (...still can't pull the kinda weight I used to prior, but at least I'm not so freakin' weak or useless pushing/pulling anymore.)

The pain I had in my R knee is almost gone now that my leg strength & conditioning has improved. The Bike rides and walks with the pooch have helped considerably, as has dropping 25lbs no doubt. I might even try to hit one of MTB dirt trails this weekend. Either that or put the furry rat in the pack and ride out to the lake. (...see if the cute little furball is the "chick magnet" everyone says he should be!  :laugh:

Sometime in the next few weeks, I need to get back in the gym and see what I can do about the upper body. I plan on goin' REAL easy with the weights n machines until I see how my back holds up. Kinda sucks havin to start over from pudgy scratch again, but oh well!!! :embarrased1:

That's all for now except,.. I can't _WAIT_ for the snow to start flyin'!!! :jumping1: 

:hairy:


----------



## Jcb890

chomps1211 said:


> Quick update,...
> 
> Work has been good. (...Well, as good as work can be anyway!) :dunno:  Getting much of the strength in my legs back. L leg has improved immensely. It's been easier of late to move those multi K lb freight containers in n out of the trailer. (...still can't pull the kinda weight I used to prior, but at least I'm not so freakin' weak or useless pushing/pulling anymore.)
> 
> The pain I had in my R knee is almost gone now that my leg strength & conditioning has improved. The Bike rides and walks with the pooch have helped considerably, as has dropping 25lbs no doubt. I might even try to hit one of MTB dirt trails this weekend. Either that or put the furry rat in the pack and ride out to the lake. (...see if the cute little furball is the "chick magnet" everyone says he should be!  :laugh:
> 
> Sometime in the next few weeks, I need to get back in the gym and see what I can do about the upper body. I plan on goin' REAL easy with the weights n machines until I see how my back holds up. Kinda sucks havin to start over from pudgy scratch again, but oh well!!! :embarrased1:
> 
> That's all for now except,.. I can't _WAIT_ for the snow to start flyin'!!! :jumping1:
> 
> :hairy:


Awesome man!

Like you said, just start off slow at the gym. I hurt my back at the gym doing a weird stretch and it gave me problems for weeks... and I didn't really have any back problems going into it.


----------



## francium

yeah even using the barbell on it's own is a good place to start, make sure your form is good on any lifts you're doing then slowly increase the weight. You don't need to be lifting heavy to get fit.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

slyder said:


> I used to for family in Joorrsey (wifes side) but haven't ridden there. Hell only place out of my state of WI I've ridden was the UP of Michigan and until last years trip I haven't ridden there since the mid 80's


where in nj?


----------



## DevilWithin

chomps1211 said:


> Quick update,...
> 
> Work has been good. (...Well, as good as work can be anyway!) :dunno:  Getting much of the strength in my legs back. L leg has improved immensely. It's been easier of late to move those multi K lb freight containers in n out of the trailer. (...still can't pull the kinda weight I used to prior, but at least I'm not so freakin' weak or useless pushing/pulling anymore.)
> 
> The pain I had in my R knee is almost gone now that my leg strength & conditioning has improved. The Bike rides and walks with the pooch have helped considerably, as has dropping 25lbs no doubt. I might even try to hit one of MTB dirt trails this weekend. Either that or put the furry rat in the pack and ride out to the lake. (...see if the cute little furball is the "chick magnet" everyone says he should be!  :laugh:
> 
> Sometime in the next few weeks, I need to get back in the gym and see what I can do about the upper body. I plan on goin' REAL easy with the weights n machines until I see how my back holds up. Kinda sucks havin to start over from pudgy scratch again, but oh well!!! :embarrased1:
> 
> That's all for now except,.. I can't _WAIT_ for the snow to start flyin'!!! :jumping1:
> 
> :hairy:


That's great to hear Chomps. Kind of interesting to go back a year and read through some of your old posts. Awesome to hear you're making progress on with your fitness and weight. Keep at it...only thing left after that is to get back snowboarding and quit smoking.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

chomps1211 said:


> Quick update,...
> 
> Work has been good. (...Well, as good as work can be anyway!) :dunno:  Getting much of the strength in my legs back. L leg has improved immensely. It's been easier of late to move those multi K lb freight containers in n out of the trailer. (...still can't pull the kinda weight I used to prior, but at least I'm not so freakin' weak or useless pushing/pulling anymore.)
> 
> The pain I had in my R knee is almost gone now that my leg strength & conditioning has improved. The Bike rides and walks with the pooch have helped considerably, as has dropping 25lbs no doubt. I might even try to hit one of MTB dirt trails this weekend. Either that or put the furry rat in the pack and ride out to the lake. (...see if the cute little furball is the "chick magnet" everyone says he should be!  :laugh:
> 
> Sometime in the next few weeks, I need to get back in the gym and see what I can do about the upper body. I plan on goin' REAL easy with the weights n machines until I see how my back holds up. Kinda sucks havin to start over from pudgy scratch again, but oh well!!! :embarrased1:
> 
> That's all for now except,.. I can't _WAIT_ for the snow to start flyin'!!! :jumping1:
> 
> :hairy:


fruck'n awesome...offer is still good. Right now...its too damm hot.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Sounds like things are looking up - go Chomps go!!


----------



## neni

Awesome, just awesome! So nice to hear your motivation and improvement. Think back a year... boy, you had a hard time with that back and so deserve to get now back on snow in good shape. Keep at it!

Now... how many 5$ a day not spent on smoking are in your "go west snowboarding trip" savings box?


----------



## racer357

Neni has a good question! How many 5$ bills have you put in you go west fund. Damn stankin cigarettes are no where near as fun as getting off the Mountain express lift at Breck and hauling ass to the bottom.


My offer stands too, It looks like our first trip to Summit County will be during the Ullr fest 2016.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Oh ULLR Fest. When the "family friendly" people don't complain about drunken miscreants doing the worlds longest shot ski, throwing condoms at children, and dragging people on saucer sleds behind cars.


----------



## racer357

So what you're saying is a good time will be had by all?


----------



## neni

wrathfuldeity said:


> fruck'n awesome...offer is still good. Right now...its too damm hot.





racer357 said:


> My offer stands too, It looks like our first trip to Summit County will be during the Ullr fest 2016.


Chomps, I hope you're right now figuring a plan to head with 'em .


----------



## BurtonAvenger

racer357 said:


> So what you're saying is a good time will be had by all?


Good time? Maybe. But questionable decisions will be made by all!


----------



## slyder

neni said:


> Awesome, just awesome! So nice to hear your motivation and improvement. Think back a year... boy, you had a hard time with that back and so deserve to get now back on snow in good shape. Keep at it!
> 
> Now... how many 5$ a day not spent on smoking are in your "go west snowboarding trip" savings box?


and if this doesn't work out you know your still welcome to meet us and Deacon up at Boho. More cost effective, might not be mountains but we still had a great time. 

Sorry I've fallen behind on my texts, I'll get back in that groove....Just wait should be some good ones coming !!!


----------



## chomps1211

*My first Dirt Trail ride since injury,...*

…I wish I had gone and tried the trails solo first. Instead, I hooked up with DaveZ and hit a 6 mile trail that I rode regularly and just _EMBARRASSED_ the hell out of myself! :laugh: :facepalm1:

My back held up fine,… no issues there. Legs weren't too bad either,… but my wind????? DAMN!!! Apparently, my 10 & 14 mile paved road or trail rides did not prepare me as well as I had hoped for those shorter, but _steeper_ climbs out on the trail!!  :facepalm3: I didn't have to walk that much back when I rode those trails for the very first few rides. :shrug: 

I was huffing and puffing so badly on those short hills,.. I'm pretty sure that once or twice Dave _had_ to be worried about me stroking out or having heart attack or sum shit!! :lol: 

Between it having been almost two years since I rode that (…or any) trail and being relatively unfamiliar with some of the changes in trail conditions? I knew it would be hard the first time back & I fully expected to be much slower but,… Damn??? I really wasn't prepared for the Ass Kicking I received!!!

-sigh- Ok,.. bruised ego and childish rant aside?  I am pleased that my back didn't bother me!!! Now,.. I guess it's just a matter of needing to get my cardio conditioning and admittedly meager trail skills back in to some sort of shape!!!




….next test? _The Kayak!!!_ :eyetwitch2: I'm somewhat concerned about the twisting motion of the torso that _proper_ paddling form requires. (…that and lifting 50 lbs over my head onto the roof rack!) If my back passes that test, I think I should be A-OK for snowboarding this season!!!


----------



## slyder

chomps1211 said:


> ….next test? _The Kayak!!!_ :eyetwitch2: I'm somewhat concerned about the twisting motion of the torso that _proper_ paddling form requires. (…that and lifting 50 lbs over my head onto the roof rack!) If my back passes that test, I think I should be A-OK for snowboarding this season!!!


Use proper form, lots of leg, keep Kayak close to your body and let it roll onto the carrier ontop of the car. 

your gonna rock this and it will be a non-issue


----------



## chomps1211

chomps1211 said:


> ….next test? _The Kayak!!!_ :eyetwitch2: I'm somewhat concerned about the twisting motion of the torso that _proper_ paddling form requires. *(…that and lifting 50 lbs over my head onto the roof rack!) If my back passes that test, I think I should be A-OK for snowboarding this season!!! *


:jumping1:
Ok,.. I managed to get it up and get it off twice in a row without ending up in traction! (…I'm referring to loading and unloading the Kayak of course!)  :laugh:
















:hairy:


I think I'm going to need a travel cover for that big assed open cockpit before I travel with it tho. That thing is going to catch the wind like crazy!  :facepalm3:


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> I think I'm going to need a travel cover for that big assed open cockpit before I travel with it tho. That thing is going to catch the wind like crazy!  :facepalm3:


And keep it well positioned in the middle/straight. I remember a very scetchy drive to Italy with two surfboards on the roof, flat positioned and - in hindsight - not well centered. Drove bit fast in the Poo flatlands and been hit by a brisk gust, our light Nissan almost took off ooopsy! :eyetwitch2:


----------



## slyder

chomps1211 said:


>


My questions is why do you own 2 of the exact same cars??? Now you will need matching kayaks :happy:


----------



## timmytard

slyder said:


> My questions is why do you own 2 of the exact same cars??? Now you will need matching kayaks :happy:


Why 2 @ all? No truck?:facepalm3:

They both aren't insured are they?:facepalm1: You're paying for both of them @ the same time?


TT


----------



## sabatoa

Yeah what's up with that second car? lol


----------



## snowklinger

When you buy a Ford in Michigan, they give you 2.


----------



## chomps1211

Lol!!! Silver Focus belongs to a friend in town visiting. Just coincidence, She borrowed it from her friend. I can barely afford the _one_ car, I certainly wouldn't have two of those things! :laugh:


…btw, Don't mention Insurance That little freakin' car costs _TWICE_ as much to insure as my 4x4 F150 did!!!!!  :facepalm3:


----------



## sabatoa

chomps1211 said:


> Lol!!! Silver Focus belongs to a friend in town visiting. Just coincidence, She borrowed it from her friend.


"She"?

Guess you're giving the ol' back another test this week hey?


----------



## timmytard

sabatoa said:


> "She"?
> 
> Guess you're giving the ol' back another test this week hey?


The word got out, the backs better.

Now they're borrowin' each others cars, just to get a turn.
Nicely done.

But oh, I got an even better idea:hairy:, get em to car pool:jumping1:


TT


----------

